# هل تعلم



## ++menooo++ (16 مارس 2006)

*هل تعلم*

*هــــل تعلـــــم

 - أن البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان.
- أن الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا.. إذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما.
- أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الإنسان.
- إن مجموع ما تضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة.
- إن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلو جراماً واحداً.
- إن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الإنسان العوم بدون خشية أن يغرق.
- إن التمر يزيل الإمساك، بينما البلح غير الناضج يوقف الإسهال.
- إن نحلة العسل.. إذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور.
- إن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم.
- إن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع.. أكبر من مقدرة الإنسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات.
- الحصان إذا قُطع ذيله.. مات.
- العقرب إذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه، ويموت.
- الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة.
- الفيل يموت.. إذا دخلت في أذنه نملة.
- الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة.. إذ تبدأ حينئذ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها.
- إن المخ البشري يتكون من اثنتي عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة.
- أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859م.
- إن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453م أي دامت 115 عاماً.
- إن أول حديقة حيوان أنشئت في العالم.. كانت في باريس عام 1793م.
- تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو.
- إن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5.1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98.126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم.
- البعوضة.. لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سناً، وللأرنب 28 سناً في فمه، وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34، وللكلب 42.
- تتجدد رموش عين الإنسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوماً.
- إن كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي.
- إن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة.
- إن أكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها5600 كيلومتر.
- إن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا.
- إن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً.
- إن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق.
- أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً.. عمياء.
- الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه.
- إن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذباب والحمير.
- إن 40% من كلمات اللغة المالطية.. عربية الأصل.
- إن أول من عرف القمح هم المصريون القدماء عام 5400 قبل الميلاد.
- إن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود.
- إن أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية.. هي باريس عام 1880م.
- إن أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم التقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م.
- عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي  على المعلومات القيمة

اغلبهن بعرفهن  ^_^


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2007)

*معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*

- الزرافة إذا انزلقت ووقعت على الأرض مع انفراج رجليها، فهي لن تستطيع القيام مرة أخرى ويمكن أن تظل هكذا إلى أن تموت.

- لسان القط سلاحه الدائم فهو مملوء بغدد تفرز سائلاً يضمد جرحه عدة مرات حتى يلتئم.

- إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فانه يبقى واقفاً لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضا.

- لاحظ العلماء أن النمل "يتثاءب" كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح.

- من المفروض على معدة الإنسان أن تفرز بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وإلا فإنها ستهضم نفسها.

- أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي عضلة اللسان!!

- الكلب يستطيع أن يسمع دقات الساعة وهو على بعد 40 قدماً.

- النعامة لا تدفن رأسها في الرمال هرباً من الخطر بل بحثاً عن الماء.

- تستطيع الذبابة المنزلية أن تنقل الجراثيم لمسافة تصل إلى 25 كيلو مترا من مصدرها الأصلي.

- أي قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات، مهما كانت مساحتها كبيرة.

- يقوم أفراد أحدى القبائل الماليزية بغسل أجسام أطفالهم الرضع بالبيرة (الجعة) لاعتقادهم أن ذلك يحميهم من الإصابة بالأمراض.

- اخطر قنديل بحر يعيش قرب سواحل استراليا، سام جداً وبإمكانه أن يقتل رجلا خلال مدة لا تتجاوز أربع دقائق.

- صوت البطة لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، والسبب غير معروف!!

- قلب سمكة الروبيان (القريدس) موجود في رأسها.

- ملك ايطاليا فيكتور ايمانويل الثاني اهدى صديقاً له أحد أظافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب، ومرصعاً بالماس.

- الطعام الوحيد الذي لا يفسد هو العسل!!

- الاشخاص الاذكياء لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس في شعرهم.

- اذا عطست بقوة يمكن ان تكسر ضلعاً في جسدك. واذا حاولت ان تكتم عطسة فانه يمكن ان تفجر وعائاً دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك، اما اذا عطست وعيناك مفتوحتان ممكن ان تنفجران ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

روعه يا مان بجد جميله اوى اوى

ربنا يعوض تعبك

جــــــــو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2007)

*يااااااااااة 

معلومات غريبة ولاكنها حقيقة

شكرآ يا يوساب على الموضوع المفيد

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> روعه يا مان بجد جميله اوى اوى
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> 
> جــــــــو​



الف شكر يا جو حبيبى انا ملاحظ انك متابع مواضيعى واشكرك جزيلا على هذة المتابعة وربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يااااااااااة
> 
> معلومات غريبة ولاكنها حقيقة
> 
> ...



الف شكر يا فراشة ... وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 يناير 2007)

معلومات جامدة اوي يايوساب 
بس مكانها المنتدى الثقافي يكون افيد للمنتدى


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2007)

الف شكر رامى حبيبى على مرورك .. وانا كنت ناسى فعلا انة المفروض ينزل فى المنتدى الثقافى .. وشكراا ليك على النقل ... ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 يناير 2007)

لالالالالالالالالا معلومات جديدة بجد
وحلوة جدا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mary (9 يناير 2007)

معلومات جديدة وغريبة فعلاً شكراً أخى على المعلومات دى


----------



## carmen (9 يناير 2007)

معلومات جميلة أوي يا وساب في حاجات أول مرة أعرفها


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

اية دة موضوعك جميل بس غريب 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## hany5000 (3 فبراير 2007)

فعلا  معلومات  غريبه  وجديد وشكرا علي  هذه المعلومات  يا  مان


----------



## أميرة السماء (3 فبراير 2007)

معلومات خطيرة وأول مرة أسمعها

مشكـوووور


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

معاومات قعلا مفيده وغريبه
شكرا ليك وربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## jojo_josiph (15 مارس 2007)

*معلومــــــــات على السريع*

- ان طول الأوعية الدموية في الجسم إذا جعلت في خط مستقيم- يبلغ نحو 100 ألف ميل أي مايعادل(161 ألف كم) أي أنها كافية لتلف العالم أربع مرات من منطقة خط الاستواء.

2- ان الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي له أربع ركب.

3- البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . .. 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42 .

4- أن خليط من عصير الليمون وفصان من الثوم والزنجبيل وملعقة من زيت الزيتون النقي يعتبر خليط ممتاز لتنظيف الكبد ، حيث يؤخذ هذا الكوب من الخليط على الريق قبل الافطار بساعة .. وينصح باستعمال هذه العملية مرة كل ستة شهور .

5- انه تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما.

6- أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال .

7- أن هنالك نوعا من الورود في جزر الهاواي يتفتح مصدرا دويا قويا . وقد أطلق على هذه الوردة باسم ( الشجرة المفرقعة النارية).

8- انه كان يسمح للرجال الانكليز في القرن السادس عشر بضرب زوجاتهم ، ولكن فقط قبل بلوغ الساعة العاشرة مساء.

9- أن الفراولة مفيدة للقلب ، وذلك لأنها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان، وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية.

10- ان العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت ..

11- انه عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد .

12- أن من عادة أهل هضبة التبت في الصين مد ألسنتهم تعبيرا عن الترحيب بالضيف.

13- أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان .

14- أنه بإمكانك رؤية النجوم وأنت في النهار‍ ‍، انظر إلى قاع بئر في وضح النهار وسوف ترى النجوم المتلألئة.

15- أن السلطان محمد علي الذي حكم مصر قد ألف فرقة من الجنود المشاة تضم فقط جنودا بعين واحدة.

16- أنها دلت الأبحاث على أن زيت النعناع يساعد على التخلص من اضطرابات الأمعاء ، وذلك بسبب فاعليته كمضاد للتقلصات والتشنجات، وهو يعمل على استرخاء عضلات المعدة والأمعاء ، ويعمل أيضا كمضاد بكتيري.

17- أن الأطفال البنات ينمن بعصبية بينما ينام الأطفال الذكور بهدوء.

18- أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصبا صغيرا يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسؤول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور.
19- أن جسم الدودة يحوي على 2000 عضلة وإذا ما قورن بجسم الإنسان فجسم الإنسان يحوي علي 700 عضلة فقط.

20- أن اللسان يختلف مثل بصمات الأصابع من شخص لآخر.

21- الشاي هو مصدر غني من مصادر المغنيسيوم (الذي يساعد في تقوية العضلات) وكذلك البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم، والزنك المفيد في علاج حب الشباب.

22- ان الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات.

23- أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم .

24- ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي .

25- أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل .

26- أن تناول موزتين الى خمس موزات في اليوم يبعد خطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكنه أن يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع الى المعدل الطبيعي خلال أسبوع واحد فقط ودون استعمال أدوية خافضة للضغط، حيث أن الموز يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم ونسبة قليلة من الصوديوم وهو النوع الموجود في ملح الطعام، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الطعام المحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم يساعد على التخلص من مادة الصوديوم التي تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم.​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 مارس 2007)

معلومـــــــــات جميله 

مشكورة


----------



## قلم حر (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا جوزيف .
معلومات غزيره جدا .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## bondok (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## jojo_josiph (16 مارس 2007)

متشكر جداا ياجماعة على ردودكم الجميلة دى​


----------



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*شكرا ياجوجو حبيبى على المعلومات دى​*


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا jojo_josiph على المعلومات القيمه دى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jojo_josiph (26 مارس 2007)

متشكر جداا شادى و w_candyshop_s على الردود الجميلة دى​


----------



## thelife.pro (12 يونيو 2007)

*اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

تحياتي الى الجميع 
حبيت اني اجمع تعبكن واجمع الزهور اللي زرعتوها بالمنتدى 
ضمن حوض زرع واحد 
الموضوع هو عبارة عن أكبر صفحة معلومات عامة على الإطلاق
وهي الصفحة هي نتاج تعب اعضاء كتار 
ضايفين مواضيع عن معلومات مختلفة 
انا جمعتها كلها ضمن موضوع واحد 
بتمنى إذا حدا منكم شاف اي خطأ في المعلومات ان يسارع ويخبرني للتصحيح فورا 
يد واحدة لا تصفق 
بتمنى يعجبوكن 


المعلومات هي :
1- إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فإنه يظل واقفاً لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضاً..
2- زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 كيلو مترات..
3- النعامة تعيش حتى سن 75 عاماً وتدخل سن اليأس بالخمسين...
4- في مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام..
5- هناك نوع من النمل اسمه ( السفاح ) وذلك لأنه يشن غارات على مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكتها مباشرةً وينهب محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عدداً من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل كعبيد لديه..
6- إن أكبر إشاعة فنية كانت بحق النعامة بأنها تدفن رأسها في التراب خوفاً من العدو فهي في الحقيقة تهرب لكنها تدفنه بحثاً عن الماء..
7- لاحظ العلماء أن النمل يتثائب كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح..
8- في مصر الفرعونية كانت جثث نساء النبلاء تترك لبضعة أيام قبل أن تحنط وذلك لكي تفقد رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثير في نظر المحنطين..
9- تشير تقديرات علماء الفلك إلى أن مجرة ( درب التبانة ) ومجرة ( اندرو ميدا ) العملاقة ستتصادمان بعد نحو ملياري سنة ( يارب مانكون موجودين )
10- قبل بضعة سنوات ضربت صاعقة رعدية ملعباً لكرة القدم في جمهورية الكونغو خلال إحدى المباريات ..الغريب أن تلك الصاعقة قتلت جميع لاعبي أحد الفريقين فقط ونجا جميع أعضاء الفريق الآخر..
11- أي قطعة مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات مهما كانت مساحتها( بدي أجرب والله )
12- الرقم القياسي الذي حققته دجاجة في الطيران هو 13 ثانية فقط 
13- وضعية أعين الحمار في رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم..
14- عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة يتراجع هذا العدد إلى 206 عند البلوغ..
15- تحتوي معدة الإنسان على نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية ( سبحان الله )
16- ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته حتى وإن ماتت الأنثى...
17- يوجد أكثر من 50 ألف نهر في الصين ..
18- أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي اللسان..
19- أطول عمر يمكن أن تعيشه ذبابة منزلية هو14 يوم ..
20- حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يساوي حجم سيارة أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله 5 أمتار..
21- من الناحية العلمية يعد الموز من الأعشاب بينما تعد الطماطم من الفواكه..(على زمّة الراوي مالي علاقة)
22- تحتوي شبكية العين على نحو 135 مليون خلية حسية لالتقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان..( ديجيتال ربّاني )
23- يستطيع رأس الثعلب أن يلدغ (يعض) حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على قطعه ( أبو إهر )
24- تستطيع الذبابة المنزلية أن تنقل الجراثيم لمسافة 25 كيلو متر من مصدرها الأصلي..
25- مجموع البحيرات الموجودة في كندا يزيد عن مجموع البحيرات في دول العالم..
26- إذا ذاب كل الجليد الموجود في القطب الجنوبي فإن مستوى المحيطات سيرتفع 70 متراً يعني أن ربع اليابسة سيغمرها الماء...
27- بصمات أصابع القنفذ تتشابه إلى حد كبير مع بصمات الإنسان...
28- إن جسم الإنسان يفرز مادة لها رائحة معينة عند الخوف وأن النحل بطبيعته يشن هجوماً جماعياً ضد مصدر هذه الرائحة..وكذلك الأمر عند الكلاب والضباع...
29- مارلين مونرو كان لها في إحدى قدميها ستة أصابع
30- حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن
31- مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع
32- الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز
33- من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس
34- اذا كان هناك تمثال في حديقة معينة لشخص ما وكانت ارجل الحصان الامامية مرفوعتان فان الرجل قد مات في معركة...
ان كانت رجلا واحدة مرفوعة فان الرجل مات متاثرا بجروح اصيب بها 
في معركة. ان كانت جميعها على الارض فانه قد مات من اسباب طبيعية. ))))
35- الطعام الوحيد الذي لايفسد  هو العسل
36- من المستحيل ان يلعق الشخص كوعه
37- التمساح لا يستطيع أن يخرج لسانه
38- بدنياً، من المستحيل ان ينظر الخنزير إلى السماء
39- الحصان والفأر لا يتقيئون
40- اذا عطست بقوة، يمكن ان تكسر ضلعا، واذا حاولت ان تكتم عطسة،فانه يمكن ان تفجر وعاءا
دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك وتموت, اما عطست و عيناك مفتوحتان، فانه يمكن ان ينفجران
41- صوت البطة لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، والسبب غير معروف
42- كوكا كولا كان لونها في الاساس اخضر
43- يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة اكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى
44- أن مكتشف الهيدروجين هو هنري كافندش في عام 1766.
45- أن مخترع مقياس ريختر لتسجيل الزلازل هو العالم الألماني ريختر في عام 1953.
46- أن مكتشف البنسلين هو الكسندر فلمنج .
47- أنه يعود اختراع الثلاجة إلى عام 1850 وظهرت الثلاجة المنزلية لأول مرة في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة .
48- أن مكتشف لقاح الكلب هو لويس باستو .
49- أن اسحاق نيوتن هو مكتشف قانون الجاذبية عام 1687م.
50- أن الدعجاء لقب يطلق على ليلة الثامن والعشرين من ليالي الشهر القمري .
51- أن دم الإنسان يحتوي على ما يكفي لصناعة خمسة مسامير من الحديد 
52- أن بعض أنواع السمك تقتل فريستها بصعقها بشحنة كهربائية تصدر من جسمها .
53-أن نجم ( سهيل ) أكبر من شمسنا بمئة مرة .
54- أن أول منطقة نزل فيها كولومبوس هي جزيرة سان سلفادور 
55-أن كوكب المشتري يوازي وزنه 318 ضعف وزن الأرض .
56-أن الصقر أقوى الطيور بصراً .
57- أن أول رائد فضاء أمريكي هو ألان شيبرد .
58- أطول الحشرات عمراً... من فصيلة الخنافس تحمل اسم ـ الخنفساء الرائعة ـ إذ أن تحولها من طور اليرقة إلى طور العذراء فقط يحتاج إلى 47 سنة كاملة.
59- في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا
60- هل تعلم أن خليط من عصير الليمون وفصان من الثوم والزنجبيل وملعقة من زيت الزيتون النقي يعتبر خليط ممتاز لتنظيف الكبد ، حيث يؤخذ هذا الكوب من الخليط على الريق قبل الإفطار بساعة .. وينصح باستعمال هذه العملية مرة كل ستة شهور
61- هل تعلم أن الفراولة مفيدة للقلب، وذلك لأنها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان،وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية
62- هل تعلم أن الملح الزائد = ترقق العظام
نظن جميعاً أن الإفراط في تناول الملح يسئ إلى الضغط الدموي، لكن الملح ليس سبب ارتفاع الضغط إلا لدى 30 في المائة من المصابين بهذا المرض. إلا أن ضرر الملح يصيبنا في عظامنا، فعندما يتخلص الجسم من الملح الزائد، يرمي معه الكالسيوم فيسئ إلى العظم. يعجل الإفراط في تناول الملح في حصول ترقق العظام. ولذا علينا قصر استهلاكنا من ملح الطعام على 2400 ملليغرام يومياً، علما أن في قطعة واحدة من الجبن الأمريكية 300 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي قطعتين من الخبز الأبيض 269 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي نصف كوب من صلصة الطماطم المعلبة 740 ملليغرام
63- هل تعلم أنتناول كمية من الألياف بين 25 إلى 35 جراما يومياً يخفف من خطر الإصابة بأمراض السرطان وأمراض القلب، والسمنة،وداء السكريوالإسهال
64- هل تعلم أن حبوب زيت السمك يمكن أن تفيد في التخلص من أعراض مرض التهاب المفاصل الروماتزمي الذي تشمل الكثير من الآلام والتعب وتيبس المفاصل في الصباح إضافة إلى تورمها. التهاب المفاصل الروماتزمي يصيب الأشخاص في مختلف الأعمار، وحتى الأطفال منهم ويتم تشخيص هذا المرض بواسطة تحليل خاص للدم. وقد وجد أن هذه الحبوب تحتوي على مواد مضادة للالتهاب ومع التخلص من الالتهاب يمكن التخلص من الآلام المصاحبة لالتهاب المفاصل.
65- هل تعلم ان جزرة واحدة متوسطة الحجم تحتوي على أربعة أضعاف حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين-أ . وهناك أطعمة أخرى تحتوي على قدر كبير من هذا الفيتامين مثل اليقطين واليام (نوع من البطاطا بعضه حلو) والبطيخ الأصفر والسبانخ والكرنب
66- هل تعلم ان نصف طبق من الفليفلة الحمراء الحلوة يحتوي على أكثر من مثلي الجرعة اليومية الموصي بها من فيتامين ج. كما أن الأطعمة التالية زاخرة بهذا الفيتامين (البرتقال،الجوافة، القرنبيط الأخضر والبازيلاء)
67- هل تعلم إن نصف كيلوا جرام من سمك ال-هلبوت يحتوي على مثلي حاجة الإنسان اليومية من فيتامين د، ويليه سمك الرنجة
68- هل تعلم ان طبق واحد من اللوبيا الجافة المطبوخة،يمد الإنسان  بـ 90% من حاجة الانسان اليومية من مادة الفولات ويليها فول الصويا المطبوخ
69- هل تعلم ان ثلاث رخويات من البطليموس البحري المطهوة بالبخار تمد الانسان بكامل حاجته اليومية من الحديد ولا يجاريها في ذلك أي طعام آخر، مع العلم أن هناك أطعمة كثيرة تحتوي على مقادير جيدة من الحديد، ولكنها لا تنافس البطليموس في وفرة الحديد
70- هل تعلم ان شاي الأعشاب طريقة غير فعالة للتخلص من السمنة .. إنما الطريقة الفعالة والوحيدة للتخلص من السمنة هي ممارسة الرياضية والعناية بنوعية وكمية الغذاء التي نتناولها يومياً.
71- هل تعلم أن الثوم والبصل علاج شاف وناجع لكثير من الأمراض، حيث أنهما يحتويا على مركبات السلفايد (الكبريت)، وهذه المركبات تعمل على ابعاد خطر الجلطة الدموية، كما أنها تخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم وخاصة النوع الضار من نوع LDL ، كما أنها تعمل على خفض احتمال الاصابة بأمراض السرطان.
72- هل تعلم أن تناول موزتين الى خمس موزات في اليوم يبعد خطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكنه أن يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع الى المعدل الطبيعي خلال أسبوع واحد فقط ودون استعمال أدوية خافضة للضغط، حيث أن الموز يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم ونسبة قليلة من الصوديوم وهو النوع الموجود في ملح الطعام، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الطعام المحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم يساعد على التخلص من مادة الصوديوم التي تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
73- هل تعلم أنه يمكن الآن تشخيص الأمراض عن طريق قزحية العين، وهو ما يسمى بعلم القزحية IRIDOLOGY ومن خلاله يمكن للمعالج تشخيص كثير من الأمراض الوراثية والالتهابات التي تصيب الجسم. حيث تظهر بقعة صغيرة أو علامة على القزحية يعرف منها الطبيب مكان ونوع المرض، والعلم يعني بتشخيص الأمراض وليس علاجها.
فبالاضافة الى رائحته الجميلة المحببة التي تدعو لاستخدامه كأساس للعديد من العطور، فان لزيت الورد فوائد عجية متعددة، لا سيما بالنسبة للمرأة
74- هل تعلم أن الفائدة الغذائية العالية التي يتمتع بها الترمس جعله شبيهاً بأنواع أخرى من الحبوب كالحمص أو الفاصولياء. فهذا الصنف من الحبوب يحتوي على مقدار هائل من البروتين تصل نسبته الى 30% من وزنه. كما أن الترمس غني بالألياف التي تعلب دوراً كبيراً في مقاونة الامساك من خلال ترحيض الأمعاء، اضافة الى مقادير أخرى من المعادن. إن المرارة التيتشوب طعم الترمس والتي يمكن ازالتها عند غلي الترمس جيداً ونقعه لبضعة أيام، تشكل دواءاً فعالاً للتخلص من الدود في الأمعاء خصوصاً اذا أكل الترمس مع العسل. وكانوا قديماً يطحنونه ويضيفون دقيقه الى دقيق القمح.
75- هل تعلم أن دلت الأبحاث على أن زيت النعناع يساعد على التخلص من اضطرابات الأمعاء ، وذلك بسبب فاعليته كمضاد للتقلص او التشنجات، وهو يعمل على استرخاء عضلات المعدة والأمعاء ، ويعمل أيضا كمضاد بكتيري
76- هل تعلم أن حفنة من اللوز تزن حوالي 25 جراما ويصل عدد حبات اللوز فيها الى حوالي 25 حبة توفر للانسان حوالي 12% من البروتينات اللازمة لصحته يوميا، وحوالي 35% من فيتامين E ، و 25 جراما من الكالسيوم . واللوز أيضا غني بالألياف الغذائية والحديد والزنك والنحاس، وهي كلها لازمة لنظام غذائي سليم وصحي
77- هل تعلم أنه تم استخلاص مادة فعالة من طحلب السيستوزيرافيجرياتا أمكنها القضاء على خلايا سرطان المعدة حيث تمت التجارب على فئران التجاربالمصابة بسرطان المعدة وقد أحدثت المادة تجويفات داخل الخلايا السرطانية وسببت تهتك الجدار الخلوي لها، وكان هذا عند حقن الفئران بأقل تركيز للمادة. بينما التركيزات العالية (500 ملجم/كجم) تحلل الخلايا السرطانية نفسها. وقد لوحظ عدم وجود أي تأثيرات سمية للفئران المعالجة، سواء حقنت بالتركيزات القليلة أو العالية.
78- هل تعلم أنه يتم الآن استخلاص مواد فعالة من الطحالب للقضاء على سرطان المثانة نهائياً، وقد تم بالفعل استخلاص مادة تسمى آسيد 13- سيس – ريتونيد. ونظراً لأن الوقاية من سرطان المثانة أصبح هوالأمل الأول في البحث عن مادة جديدة من الطحالب ، فان بعض العلماء قال : بأن العقار المستخرج من الطحالب قد لايكون له تأثير على السرطان الذي استقر وبلغ ذروته واستقر بالفعل. أما المادة المستعملة في التجارب وهي مادة الرتينويد وهي مادة شبيهة بفيتامين "A" من حيث التركيب، وقام الكيميائيين بتحضير مئات الأنواع منها، وقد أثبتت احداها فعاليتها على حيوانات التجارب المصابة بسرطان المثانة.
79- هل تعلم أن الشاي يحتوي على مادة (الفلافونويد) وهي مادة ثبت أنها تحارب سرطانات الرئة والقولون والجهاز الهضمي والثدي.
80- هل تعلم أن الأشخاص الذين يشربون كوباً أو أكثر من الشاي يومياً تقل لديهم احتمالات الاصابة بالأزمات القلبية عن غيرهم.
81- هل تعلم أن الشاي هو مصدر غني من مصادر المغنيسيوم (الذي يساعد في تقوية العضلات) وكذلك البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد فيتخفيض ضغط الدم، والزنك المفيد في علاج حب الشباب.
82- هل تعلم أن شرب أربعة أو خمسة أكواب من الشاي يومياً يمكن أن يقلل من احتمالات الاصابة بالسكتة القلبية بنسبة تصل الى 69بالمائة.
83-هل تعلم أن الشاي مصدر لمادة (الفلورويد) وشرب كوبين ونصف كوب من الشاي يومياً يضيف مقدار 1.3 مللي جرام من الفلورويد الى النظام الغذائي وذلك يساعد في تفادي تسوس الأسنان.
84- النمس حيوان لاحم يشبه ابن عرس إلا انه أقرب الى القطط والكلاب ، ويعيش في شمال وجنوب إفريقيا وجنوب أوروبا وشبه الجزيرة العربية ومنطقة الشرق الاوسط وإيران وجنوب شرق آسيا من الهند الى سريلانكا الى نيببال . ينتشر في مختلف مناطق المملكة العربية السعودية وخاصة المناطق الجنوبية. 
أنواع وصفات النمس 
يصنف النمس من فصيلة السموريات التي تضم النموس والرباح والزباد ، وكلها متقاربة الشبه فيما بينها . وهناك أكثر من أحد عشر جنسا من النموس تضم أكثر من 400 نوعا تعيش في العالم القديم أشهرها النمس الهندى الرمادي اللون . وتبلغ فترة حياة النمس من 7 الى 12سنة وتلد أنثاه من 3 الى 4 صغار . يتميز النمس الهندي بذيل طويل له نفس طول الجسم تقريبا ، الرأس صغير ، والأذن صغيرة ، والأنف مستدق ، والقوائم قصيرة ينتهي كل منها بخمسة أصابع مزودة ببراثن بارزة 
يبلغ طول النمس قرابة المتر بما في ذلك الذيل ويزن نحو تسعة كيلو جرامات . 
يعيش فرادى او في جماعات صغيرة أثناء الصيد وأثناء موسم التزاوج ، ويقطن البيئات الشجرية والعشبية والحقول الزراعية ويتسلق الأشجار بسهولة ، ويهاجم المناطق المأهولة بالسكان ويسطو على الطيور الداجنة . يسكن الجحور الأرضية التي يحفرها بنفسه وفي التلال الضخمة التي يبنيها النمل الابيض . وهو شديد الحذر حيث انه نادرا مايخرج من بين الحشائش والأعشاب الى الاراضي المكشوفة لأكثر من لحظات قصيرة . 
صراعه 
مع الأفاعي 
يشتهر النمس ببراعته ومهارته في القضاء على الأفاعي السامة، ويرجع السبب في ذلك الى سرعته الفائقة ورشاقته ، إذ يغرس أسنانه الحادة التي تشبه رؤوس الإبر في عنق الأفعى بعد مراوغات معها ينتصب خلالها شعر الجسم والذيل جميعه ويبدو النمس ضعف حجمه . كما أن الذنب ينتصب ويتحول الى فرشاه قاسية يحك بها وجه خصمه حتى ان ناب الأفعى يعجز عن التأثير على هذه الحزمة من الشعر . ويذكر انه ليس لدى النمس حصانة ضد سم الأفاعي ، لكنه غالبا لايعطيها الفرصة للدغه ، ولديه بعض المقاومة للسم. وعلى الرغم من شراسة النمس إلا انه إذا إستأنسه الإنسان صغيرا ، فإنه يصبح أليفا ويتحول الى حيوان مدلل لعوب . 
النمس المقدس 
اعتقد المصريون القدماء ان النمس حيوان مقدس حتى اسموه فأر فرعون ، وذلك لإبقائه على اعداد التماسيح عند حد معين في نهر النيل ، إذ كان يتغذى على بيضها . وهناك أسطورة تقول أن النمس قد يتسلل الى فم التمساح ويتعدى البلعوم والحنجرة ليمزق أحشاءه ويصل الى القلب ليمزقه ويأكله. 
حاسة السمع وصيد الفرائس 
يتمتع النمس بحاسة شم قوية جدا ، ويستشعر الروائح من بعيد ويحس بحركة الهواء باتجاه العدو . وتمنحه حاسة الشم القدرة على ااستكشاف مواقع الشقوق والحفر والقنوات ومعرفة ما بداخلها من فرائس . 
يتغذى النمس على الجرذان والفئران والسقايات والحشرات والحيوانات الصغيرة والحبوب والثمار ، إلا أنه شديد الولع بأكل البيض . وتصيد النموس فرائسها بين الحشائش والنباتات القصيرة . وتبقى على اتصال مع بعضها من خلال صوت سقسقه مستمرة كالطيور . 
تساعد معيشة النمس في البيئات الشجرية القريبة من القرى والهجر والمدن وتنوع غذاءه على حمايته وتقليل فرص تعرضه لخطر الإنقراض. 
تشتهر ذكور النموس بعراكها العنيف فيما بينها ، إذ يتشابك النمسان كالقطط البرية مستعملة الأسنان والكفين كأسلحة تتشابك حتى يبدو وكأن كل منهما يمزق الآخر مع إصدارهم لصراخ عال ، لكن المعركة غالبا تنتهي من غير إصابة أحدهما بسوء وقد أدخل النمس الى نيوزيلنده وجزر الهند الغربية لمكافحة الأفاعي والجرذان ، إلا انه أحدث تدهورا خطيرا في التنوع البيولوجي بقضائه على أنواع محلية كثيرة . لذلك تمنع الكثير من الدول إدخاله اليها كالولايات المتحدة وكندا 
85- شعر الانسان واظافره يتألفان من المادة نفسها وتعرف تلك المادة باسم 
«كيراتين» 
86- قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون الى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي الى ان ينتهوا من اجراء العملية الجراحية. 
87- عندما تتكلم فانك تستخدم ما بين 70 و80 عضلة مختلفة. 
88- عالم الفيزياء البرت اينشتاين كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه يعتقدون انه متخلف عقليا. 
89- الزئبق هو المعدن الوحيد الذي يكون سائلا في درجات الحرارة العادية. 
90- تستطيع افعى الاصلة الافريقية ان تبقى على قيد الحياة بلا طعام لمدة سنتين كاملتين. 
91- اكبر مدينة في قارة افريقيا هي العاصمة المصرية القاهرة اما اكبر دولة افريقية فهي السودان. 
92- ألكسندر غراهام بيل مخترع التليفون لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم. 
93- الفيلسوف اليوناني المشهور أرسطو كان يعتقد ان الوظيفة الوحيدة للدم هي تبريد المخ كي يتمكن من العمل. 
94- تم ارتداء ربطات العنق للمرة الاولى في التاريخ في «كرواتيا» ولهذا السبب فإن ربطة العنق تعرف باسم «كرافات». 
95- ذات مرة، شارك الممثل الكوميدي الراحل شارلي شابلن في مسابقة لاختيار شبيه له (طبعا دون ان يدري منظمو المسابقة بحقيقة الامر)، والطريف ان شابلن احتل المركز الثالث في تلك المسابقة. 
96- نابليون بونابرت كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه قطة و هتلر كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة " Claustrophobia " . 
97- قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل. 
98- تم اختراع القداحة (الولاعة) قبل اختراع اعواد الثقاب. 
99- صوت صياح البط ليس له صدى، ولا احد يعرف السبب الى الآن!!!! 
100- لا تحاول ان تكتم العطسة في داخلك لان ذلك قد يؤدي الى تمزيق وعاء دموي في رأسك أو رقبتك، وهو الامر الذي قد يؤدي بدوره الى الوفاة في بعض الأحيان. 
101- الأوراق النقدية لا تصنع من الورق، بل أساساً من خليط خاص من القطن والكتان. 
102- طول عظمة الساعد لدى أي شخص يتساوى دائماً مع طول قدمه. 
103- غالبية فيتامين «C» الموجودة في البرتقال تتركز في القشور. 
104- توجد مدينة تحمل اسم «روما» في كل قارة من قارات العالم. 
105- يفرز الفم نحو لتر من اللعاب يوميا. 
106- الماء الساخن يتجمد على نحو أسرع من الماء البارد عند وضعه في داخل الفريزر. 
107- الرسام المشهور بيكاسو استطاع ان يرسم قبل ان يتعلم المشي كما ان أول كلمة نطقها كانت «قلما». 
108- يقال ان امبراطورا صينيا اكتشف الشاي بالصدفة في العام 2737 قبل الميلاد، وذلك عندما سقطت بعض أوراق نبتة شاي في وعاء كان مليئا بماء ساخن. 
109- سمي نهر العاصي في لبنان بهذا الاسم لأنه يجري من الجنوب اٍلى الشمال بعكس مجرى الأنهار
110- الصومال هي الدولة العربية الوحيدة التي يمربها خط الاستواء
111- النوبة اسمها في اللغة الفرعونية الذهب
112- يطلق على خليج المكسيك زقاق الموت
113- مدينة غزة بفلسطين تعني في اللغة الفينيقية القوة
114- الصحراء تكون باردة في الليل أكثر من الأراضي الزراعية لأن الرمال لا تحتفظ بأشعة الشمس بعد غروبها
115- الكويت تصغير لكلمة الكوت ومعناها القلعة
116- اٍستانبول هي عاصمة تركيا معناها اٍسلام بول ثم حرفت اٍلى اٍستانبول والمعنى مدينة السلام
117- شلالات ( نياجرا ) من أشهر الشلالات في العالم وكلمة نياجرا من لغة الهنود الحمر ومعناها رعد المياه
118- منطقة مثلث برمودا : توجد شرقي الولايات في مياه المحيط الأطلنطي وهذه المنطقة تختفي 
119- أطول قناة في العالم هي : قناة ستالين فيالاٍتحاد السوفيتي سابقاََ روسيا حالياََ وطولها 41 ميلاََ
120- دولة تركيا تقع في قارتي آسيا وأوروبا معاََ
121- أقدم عواصم العالم هي : دمشق
122- بدأت رحلة ماجلان حول العالم عام 1519م واستغرقت 3 سنوات
123- أقدم علم مستخدم حتى الآن هو : علم الدانمارك الذي لم يتغير منذ 700 سنة
124- سميت قارة اٍفريقيا بهذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى أول حاكم فيها وكان الملك العربي اٍفريقي بن قيس
125- اللغة الأصلية في أثيوبيا هي : اللغة الأمهرية
126- المدينة التي أنشأها اٍختانون في المنيا هي : تل العمارنة
127- بيت لحم هو اسم عبري ومعناه بيت الخبز
128- أكثر الأماكن جفافاََ على وجه الأرض هي : منطقة أريكا في شيلي
129- اغتمد التقويم المصري في حسابه على فيضان النيل
130- كسوف الشمس يحدث بتوسط القمر بين الأرض والشمس
131- الطبقة التحتية للقشرة الأرضية مكونة من صخور ومعادن في حالة شبه سائلة يبلغ سمكها 8، 1 ميل
132- أكثر مدن العالم ارتفاعاََ عن سطح البحر هي : لاباز عاصمة بوليفيا
133- الذي أطلق على المحيط الهادي هذا الاسم هو ماجلان
134- اسم لبنان يعني الأبيض في اللغة السامية
135- علم دراسة طبقات الأرض التي تحتوي على بقايا تنتمي لعصر بعينه بغرض تحديده يسمى : الستراتيجرافيا
136- قارة آسيا يزرع فيها نحو 90% من محصول الأرز في العالم
137- لغة البرازيل الرسمية هي : البرتغالية
138- ينقسم البحر الأحمر عند أضيق نقطة مكوناََ خليجين هما خليج العقبة في الشرق وخليج السويس في الغرب
139- تحتل الصحاري نسبة 5 ، 96 % من مساحة مصر
140- ظلت القارة القطبية الجنوبية مجهولة عن العالم حتى عام 1773 م حيث اكتشفها الكابتن سكوت
141- أطلق الأوروبيين على قارة استراليا هذا الاسم الذي يعني الجنوب باللغة اللاتينية لأنها تقع في أقصى الجنوب من الكرة الأرضية
142- أول من استطاع أن يحسب محيط الكرة الأرضية هو : العالم الفلكي اليوناني ايراتو شينير
143- أول من قسَّم النجوم اٍلى مجموعات هو : الفلكي الاٍغريقي هيبارخوس
144- البحار الفرنسي جاك بيكار هو مكتشف أعماق البحار
145- كلمة جغرافيا : مركبة من مقطعين لكلمتين يونانيتين هما ( جيه ) ومعناها أرض ( غرافيا ) معناها ارسم وهو علم يهدف اٍلى سطح الأرض وباطنها وما يطرأ من تغييرات
146- خط الاٍستواء هو : الدائرة الوهمية التي تطوق الأرض تقع في منتصف المسافة بين القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي ومستواها عمودي على محور الأرض
147- أول نشرة جوية عن الطقس في العالم صدرت في اٍنجلترا عام 1878م
148- أطلق على بلاد الشام هذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى ( سام بن نوح ) لأنه استقر في هذه المنطقة وكانت السين تنطق باللغة السريانية شين لذلك سميت الشام
149- البحر الميت هو : بحيرة شديدة الملوحة لا تعيش فيه الأسماك من شدة الملوحة طوله 79 كم ويتراوح عرضه مابين 5، 16 ويصل عمقه 349 متر وسمي البحر بهذا الاسم لأنه بحر لا تعيش فيه أي كائنات حية اٍذ تبلغ درجة ملوحته 5 أضعاف درجة ملوحة البحر وهو مغلق وقد كان العرب يطلقون عليه بحيرة لوط ويطلقون على البحر الأحمر بحر القلزم وعلى البحر المتوسط بحر الروم
150- بلاد الكونغو غنية بالماس و90 % من ماس العالم يستخرج منها
151- أكبر جزيرة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط هي : صقلية
152- تهبط حرارة الجو حوالي 5 درجات مئوية في كل 1000 متر ارتفاع فوق سطح البحرلذلك يسود الجليد قمم الجبال العالية
153- أول من اقترح فكرة شق قناة ملاحية عميقة تربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط هو : الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد
154- يتراوح عمق خليج السويس بين 180 و210 أقدام تقريباََ ويبلغ طول قناة السويس 103 أميال ويبلغ أقصى عرض لها 150 متراََ بينما يصل عمق خليج العقبة اٍلى 5500 قدم
155- مساحة الوطن العربي تساوي واحد على ثلاثين من مساحة اليابسة في العالم
156- الموطن الأصلي للقطن هو : الهند والموطن الأصلي للبن هو : الصومال
157- يجري نهر النيل في أراضي سبع دول هي : مصر ، السودان ، اثيوبيا ، تنزانيا ، الكونغو ، كينيا ، أوغندا
158- أطول أنهار العالم هو : نهر النيل وطوله 4,157 ميلاََ
159- أصغر اٍمارة عربية هي : اٍمارة عجمان بالاٍمارات العربية المتحدة وتبلغ مساحتها 250 كم مربع
160- أعلى سلسلة جبال في العالم هي : سلسلة جبال الهملايا وتمتد وسط آسيا في أجزاء من أفقانستان وباكستان والهند والتبت وحتى الصين وتسمى أعلى قمة في هذه الجبال هي : قمة اٍفرست
161- بحر سراجوسا : هو جزء من المحيط الأطلسي ويمتد من جزر الهند الغربية اٍلى جزر الأزور
162- أقدم خريطة في العالم مرسومة على لوح من الطين وهي تصور نهر الفرات وترجع اٍلى حوالي سنة 3800 قبل الميلاد
163- تغطي المحيطات والبحار حوالي 71% من مساحة سطح الأرض
164- مدينة أريحا من أقدم المدن في التاريخ
165- هناك قارة مختفية اسمها : ( قارة أتلانتس ) وهي القارة السادسة
166- دولة البحرين : مجموعة من الجزر يبلغ عددها 33 جزيرة
167- أول من رسم خريطة العالم هو : الاٍدريسي
168- ظاهرة المد والجزر في المحيطات والبحار سببها جاذبية الشمس والقمر
169- أعلى قمة جبل جليدي في العالم هي : قمة جبل جرين لاند
170- الجزيرة التي تلقب بجزيرة الجمال هي : جزيرة كورسيكا الفرنسية
171- توجد أشد العواصف البحرية عند بحر الرجاء الصالح في جنوب أفريقيا حيث ترتفع الماء اٍلى علو 40 متراََ
172- الديانة الرسمية في اليابان هي الشنتو
173- نهر هونج يوجد بالصين ويلقب بالنهر الأصغر لأنه يحمل مقادير من الطمى الأصفر
174- أعمق حفرة في البحار والمحيطات هي حفرة ( ماريانا ) وتنخفض عن سطح البحر حوالي 11 كم
175- اسم الأرجنتين مشتق من الفضة بالأسبانية
176-كلمة باكستان معناها أرض الأطهار
177- أكبر صحراء على وجه الأرض هي الصحراءالكبرى المترامية على امتداد شمال أفريقيا وتبلغ مساحتها 3 مليين و500 ألف ميل مربع
178- تونس أكبر دولة تنتج الزيتون
179- دول البلقان عددها ست : بلقاريا ، يوغسلافيا السابقة ، تركيا ، اليونان ، ألبانيا ، رومانيا
180- البحر الأحمر سمي بهذا الاسم نظراََ لوجود أعشاب وطحالب وملونة بلون أحمر تطفو على سطح مياهه
181- جزر الكناري مجموعة مكونة من سبع جزر رئيسية تقع في المحيط الأطلسي قرب الساحل الأفريقي يبلغ مجموع مساحتها حوالي 7300 كم مربع
182- اسم قبرص مشتق من النحاس باللاتينية
183- أطلق العرب على نهر الدانوب الذي ينبع من ألمانيا الغربية ويصب في البحر الأسوداسم نهر الطونه
184-أثيوبيا معناها باليونانية الوجه المحترق
185- الفولجا هو : أطول أنهار قارة أوروبا
186- أعلى جبل في أفريقيا موجود في تنزانيا اسمه كلمنجارو
187- أكبر جزيرة في العالم جزيرة غرين لاند وهي تابعة للدنمارك
188- أعمق بئر يوجد في أوكرانيا ويبلغ عمقه 96 متراََ
189- مدينة دمشق سميت بهذا الاسم لأنهم دمشقوا أي أسرعوا في بنائها
190- أول من درس الجغرافيا ورسم الخرائط هم اليونانيون
191-خطوط الطول تبدأ من القطب الشمالي اٍلى الجنوبيوعدد خطوط الطول حول الكرة الأرضية 24 خطاََ طولياَ
192- خطوط العرض هي : خطوط مقطعية شمالي أو جنوبي خط الاستواء
193- القطب الشمالي اكتشف قبل القطب الجنوبي
194- مدينة السويس كانت في العصر الفرعوني تحمل اسم أرسناو
195- العملة النقدية لزامبيا هي : الكواتشا
196- أشهر جبال في أمريكا الجنوبية هي : جبال الأنديزا
197- ياقت الحموي هو : صاحب أكبر موسوعة جغرافيةفي عدة مجلدات مرتبة على نحو معجمي باسم معجمي البلدان
198- تسمى نقطة منشأ الزلزال تحت سطح الأرض باسم بؤرة الأرض
199- من أشهر الزلازل المدمرة في العالم زلزال لشبونة عام 1755 م وزلزال فرانسيسكو عام 1906م
200- من أشهر البراكين في العالم يؤكان فيزوف الذي ثار قبل الميلاد وقضلى على مدينة بومبي كلها
201- الأسطرلاب هو :آلة لقياس ارتفاع الأجرام السماوية ودراسة الكرة السماوية
202- تقع جزيرالقمر شمال مدينة مدغشقر
203- تسقط الشمس عمودياََ على خط الاستواء مرتين سنوياََ 21 مارس و 23 سبتمبر
204- دولة الهند يسميها أهلها بهارات
205- كوكب زحل محاط بحلقات من الثلج والغبار
206- تصل درجة الحرارة على سطح القمر في النهار اٍلى 150 درجة مئوية وتهبط هبوطاََ شديداََ أثناء الليل اٍلى 120 درجة تحت الصفر
207-كلمة اليابان تعني بلاد الشمس المشرقة
208- عاصمة الدنمارك هي : كوبنهاجن ومعناها مأوى التجار
209- سميت الاٍسكندرية بهذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى مؤسسها الاٍسكندر المغدوني
210- عملة موريتانياهي الأوقية
211- كلمة كوستاريكا أصلها اٍسباني ومعناها الساحل الغني
212- اشتقت الصين اسمها من أول اٍمبراطور لها وهو: تسين شي هوانج تي
213- اسم أثينا عاصمة اليونان جاء مشتقاََ من اسم الآلهة أثينا ابنة زيوس وهي آلهة الحكمة والفنون والعلوم عند الاٍغريق
214- كلمة ليبيريا معناها ( الحرية ) وسميت بهذا الاسم لأن هذه الجمهورية تكونت من الأفريقيين الذين تحرروا من العبودية في أمريكا وعادوا اٍلى أفريقيا لكي يؤسسو لأنفسهم دولة هناك
215- أفقانستان كانت تسمى قديماََ خراسان وهو اسم فارسي معناه الأرض التي تشرق منها الشمس
216- جاء اسم تركيا من كلمة الترك والصينيون هم الذين أطلقوا عليهم هذا الاسم
217- أول من فكر في حفر قناة تربط بين البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر عن طريق نهر النيل هو الفرعون المصري سنوسرت الثالث
218- أطول نفق في العالم مخصص للري يوجد في جنوب أفريقيا ويربط بين نهري أورانج وفيشي وطوله 9 ، 52كم
219- أكبر شبه الجزيرة في العالم هي : شبه الجزيرة العربية اٍذ تغطي مساحة 2 600 000 كم مربع
220- المذنب هو : كتلة ضخمة من الغاز المتجمد المختلط بالغبار
221- أعماق المحيطات أكثر برودة من سطحها لأن الماء الحار يرتفع دائماََاٍلى السطح والاٍشعاعات الشمسية لا تخترق بعيداََ داخل المياه
222- أول من أدخلوا البوصلة اٍلى أوروبا هم : العرب
223- أول من أطلق اسم أطلس على الخرائط هو : الهولندي مركاتور
224- مساحة الكرة الأرضية 197 272 000 ميل مربع
225- مساحة سطح الأرض 57 491 000 ميل مربع
226- مساحة آسيا 17 32 000 ميل مربع
227- مساحة أفريقيا 11 682 000 ميل مربع
228- مساحة أمريكا الشمالية 9 363 000 ميل مربع
229- مساحة أمريكا الجنوبية 6 875 000 ميل مربع
230- مساحة أوروبا 4 063 000 ميل مربع
231- مساحة استراليا 2 367 741 ميل مربع
232-أطول نبع ماء ساخن في العالم يوجد في : نيوزيلندا ويسمى نبع وايما نجون
233- الخرطوم عاصمة السودان وتسمى العاصمة المثلثة
234- كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا تسمى عاصمة الأجرام
235- كان يقصد العرب بلاد ماوراء النهر سمرقند وطشقند
236- أعمق بحار العالم هو : البحر الكاريبي حيث يبلغ عمقه 24720 قدماََ
237- المطر الشديد يسمى الوابل والمطر الخفيف يسمى الطل
238- الاٍتحاد السوفيتي السابق كان يشترك في حدوده مع 13 دولة مجاورة
239- أبرد منطقة في العالم هي : منطقة وسط سيبيريا بآسيا وتبلغ درجة برودتها 70 درجة تحت الصفر
240- البحر الأسود من الطائرة يبدو على شكل رأس جمل
241- اٍيطاليا تبدو من الطائرة على شكل حذاء ويوجد في اٍيطاليا 1000 جزيرة
242- يقع مضيق ماجلان في دولة تشيلي
243- أكبر مدينة في العالم هي : مدينة طوكيو في اليابان
244- أشهر كتب الاٍدريسي في الجغرافيا هو : نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق
245- أكبر حقل بترول في العالم يوجد في المملكة العربية السعودية ويطلق عليه حقل السفَّانية أما أكبر حقل بري في العالم فيطلق عليه حقل الغوار
246- تقع جزر كيمان في البحر الكاريبي وهي ثلاث جزر اكتشفها كولومبس عام 1503م
247- أشد الكواكب حرارة هو : كوكب الزهرة حيث تصل درجة الحرارة على سطحه اٍلى 462 درجة سنتيجراد
248- يرجع تقسيم السنة اٍلى 12 شهراََ اٍلى دوران القمرحول الأرض 12 مرة
249- باب المندب هو : مضيق موجود على البحر الأحمر ويفصل بين أفريقيا وبلاد العرب ويجمع خليج عدن بالحر الأحمر
250- ان طول الأوعية الدموية في الجسم إذا جعلت في خط مستقيم- يبلغ نحو 100 ألف ميل أي مايعادل(161 ألف كم) أي أنها كافية لتلف العالم أربع مرات من منطقة خط الاستواء.
251- ان الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي له أربع ركب.
252- البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . .. 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42 .
253 - أن خليط من عصير الليمون وفصان من الثوم والزنجبيل وملعقة من زيت الزيتون النقي يعتبر خليط ممتاز لتنظيف الكبد ، حيث يؤخذ هذا الكوب من الخليط على الريق قبل الافطار بساعة .. وينصح باستعمال هذه العملية مرة كل ستة شهور .
254- انه تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما.
255- أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال .
256- أن هنالك نوعا من الورود في جزر الهاواي يتفتح مصدرا دويا قويا . وقد أطلق على هذه الوردة باسم ( الشجرة المفرقعة النارية).
257- انه كان يسمح للرجال الانكليز في القرن السادس عشر بضرب زوجاتهم ، ولكن فقط قبل بلوغ الساعة العاشرة مساء.
258- أن الفراولة مفيدة للقلب ، وذلك لأنها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان، وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية.
259- ان العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت ..
260- انه عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد .
261- أن من عادة أهل هضبة التبت في الصين مد ألسنتهم تعبيرا عن الترحيب بالضيف.
262- أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان .
263- أنه بإمكانك رؤية النجوم وأنت في النهار‍ ‍، انظر إلى قاع بئر في وضح النهار وسوف ترى النجوم المتلألئة.
264- أن السلطان محمد علي الذي حكم مصر قد ألف فرقة من الجنود المشاة تضم فقط جنودا بعين واحدة.
265- أنها دلت الأبحاث على أن زيت النعناع يساعد على التخلص من اضطرابات الأمعاء ، وذلك بسبب فاعليته كمضاد للتقلصات والتشنجات، وهو يعمل على استرخاء عضلات المعدة والأمعاء ، ويعمل أيضا كمضاد بكتيري.
266- أن الأطفال البنات ينمن بعصبية بينما ينام الأطفال الذكور بهدوء.
267- أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصبا صغيرا يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسؤول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور.
268- أن جسم الدودة يحوي على 2000 عضلة وإذا ما قورن بجسم الإنسان فجسم الإنسان يحوي علي 700 عضلة فقط.
269- أن اللسان يختلف مثل بصمات الأصابع من شخص لآخر.
270- الشاي هو مصدر غني من مصادر المغنيسيوم (الذي يساعد في تقوية العضلات) وكذلك البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم، والزنك المفيد في علاج حب الشباب.
271- ان الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات.
272- أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم .
273- ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي .
274- أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل .
275- أن تناول موزتين الى خمس موزات في اليوم يبعد خطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكنه أن يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع الى المعدل الطبيعي خلال أسبوع واحد فقط ودون استعمال أدوية خافضة للضغط، حيث أن الموز يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم ونسبة قليلة من الصوديوم وهو النوع الموجود في ملح الطعام، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الطعام المحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم يساعد على التخلص من مادة الصوديوم التي تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
276- هل تعلم ان النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما من القطن ؟ 
277- هل تعلم ان مارلين مونرو كان لها في إحدى قدميها ستة أصابع ؟ 
278- هل تعلم ان أربعين في المائة من أرباح ماكدونالدز هي من وجبة هابي ميل ؟ 
279- هل تعلم ان الكرسي الكهربائي اخترعه طبيب أسنان ؟ 
280- هل تعلم ان الكتشب كان يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء ؟
281-هل تعلم ان الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ؟. 
282- هل تعلم ان حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ؟
فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن . 
283- هل تعلم ان مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع ؟
284- هل تعلم ان الشيكولاته تقتل الكلاب ؟. 
285- هل تعلم ان عدد الدجاج في العالم أكثر من عدد البشر ؟. 
286- هل تعلم ان الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز ؟. 
287- هل تعلم ان القطة لها 32 عضلة في كل أذن ؟. 
288- هل تعلم ان من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس ؟
289- اصغر ولاية أمريكية رود آيلاند
290- أول من وضع صورتة على النقود هو الإسكندر المقدوني .
291- أقدم وأقصر نشيد وطني هو النشيد الوطني الياباني.
292- لون دم حيوان الكركدن أزرق .
293- أندر فصيلة دم في العالم هي Oh ويحملها ثلاثة أشخاص فقط .
294- دولة في العالم لا تطل على أي مسطح مائي .
295- عدد غرف البيت الأبيض 143 غرفة .
296- مات لورانس العرب بحادث دراجة نارية في لندن عام 1935م .
297- فنلندا هي أكثر دول العالم بحيرات مائية .
298- عدد الجيوب الأنفية للإنسان 8 جيوب .
299- تعرّض الزعيم الكوبي فيدل كاسترو إلى 637 محاولة اغتيال طوال فترة حكمه.
300- حجبت جائزة نوبل في جميع المجالات 49 مرة .
301- أقدم نادي رياضي في الخليج هو المحرق البحريني .
302- لون الصندوق الأسود المستخدم في الطائرات برتقالي .
303- تزوجت الفنانة الراحلة أم كلثوم 5 مرات .
304- المحيط الهادي لا تطل عليه أي دولة عربية .
305- أطلق العرب إسم الكحّال على طبيب العيون وعلى الزرّاد صانع الدروع.
306- الجامعة العربية أقدم تأسيساً من هيئة الأمم المتحدة بسبعة أشهر .
307- الإسم الحقيقي للاعب بيلية هو أديسون آرانتس دي سيمنتو.
308- عدد أوتار آلة القانون 72 وتراً مزدوجاُ .
309- ولد محمد علي باشا بمدينة كافالا اليونانية .
310- الجزء الوحيد الذي لا يصل إليه الدم في جسم الانسان هو قرنية العين.
311- الدولة الوحيدة التي لها حدود مع الدنمارك هي ألمانيا.
312- الأسم اللاتيني ماركوس هو تحريف للأسم العربي إمرؤ القيس .
313- ثالث أكبر ديانة بعد المسيحية والإسلام هي الديانة الكونفوشيوسية.
314- أقل شعوب العالم إصابة بالصلع هم الهنود الحمر والمغول.
315- إبن الرومي هو صاحب أطول ديوان شعر عربي .
316- عقوبة السائق السكران في السلفادور هي الإعدام رمياً بالرصاص
317- أعلى درجات مقياس رختر للزلازل هي 12 درجة .
318- الجاموفوبيا هو الخوف من الزواج.
319- عدد مربعات لعبة الشطرنج 64 مربعاً .
320- أشد الحيوانات سُمّاً في الطبيعة هو قنديل البحر الأسترالي.
321- الحيوان الذي له أكبر عدد من الأسنان هو التمساح وله 76 سناً .
322- يحرك الانسان عند الإبتسام 17 عضلة و عند العبوس 43 عضلة .
323- عدد قصص كتاب ألف ليلة وليلة 568 قصة .
324- عدد إختراعات توماس أديسون 1033 إختراع .
325- يمر نهر الدانوب بأربع عواصم أوروبية هي (بودابست ـ بلغراد ـ بوخارست ـ فيينا)
326- أكثر اللغات حروفاُ هي اللغة الكمبودية وتتكون من 72 حرف.
327- عدد طوابق برج بيزا 8 طوابق وبرج إيفل 3 طوابق.
328- أول من حمل لقب خادم الحرمين الشريفين هو القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي.
329- أُعدم نيرون بُسم الزرنيخ وأُعدم سقراط بُسم الشوطران.
330- فاز ماريو زاجالو بكأس العالم لكرة القدم ثلاث مرات كلاعب ومدرب ومساعداً للمدرب .
331- إبتكر الدكتور غيوتن مقصلة الإعدام وأُعدم بها .
332- الجمل أقوى الحيوانات ذاكرة والدلفين أذكاها والديك الرومي أغباها.
333- عدد مفاتيح آلة البيانو 88 مفتاحاً .
334- أكبر مبنى سفارة في العالم هو مبنى السفارة الروسية في الصين .
335- اللونان اللذان لا يميّزهما المصاب بعمى الألوان هما الأحمر والأخضر .
336- المندليفيوم معدن أكتشف بعد وفاة العالم مندليف وسمّي بإسمه تكريماً له.
337- تعيش أشجار الزيتون أكثر من 400 سنة .
338- أول أمرأة قطعت يدها في السرقة هي قلابة المخزومية .
339- قانون إدموند هو قانون يمنع تعدد الزوجات في الولايات المتحدة.
340- البيسو هي عملة كلاً من الأرجنتين وكولومبيا وتشيلي والمكسيك والأرغواي .
341- عدد بنود شريعة حمورابي 285 بند .
342-ترك الرسول بعد وفاته 9 زوجات.
343- اللغة العربية تحتل المرتبة الخامسة في العالم من حيث عدد المتحدثين بها.
344- عدد رؤساء الولايات المتحدة حتى عام 2004م هو 44 رئيساً .
345-أقدم قصر في العالم هو قصر غمدان في اليمن.
346- أكسوم والمغرب الأوسط إسمان أطلقا على الجزائر .
347- طول الأمعاء الدقيقة 6 أمتار والأمعاء الغليظة متر ونصف.
348- في يوم 27 سبتمبر من كل عام يتساوى طول الليل والنهار.
349- أكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية أقماراً هو المشتري (27 قمراً).
350- فرانكلين روزفلت هو أول رئيس أمريكي توضع صورته على طوابع البريد قبل وفاته.
351- تعرضت المدينة المنورة لزلزال هائل في عام 656 هـ ـ 1258م .
352-العروة الوثقى مجلة أسسها جمال الدين الأفغاني والشيخ محمد عبده في باريس عام 1884م.
353-كورونا هي العملة المتداولة في التشيك و سلوفاكيا وآيسلندا والسويد والنرويج.
354- ينظر تمثال أبو الهول إلى جهة الشرق وتمثال الحرية إلى الشمال.
355- السرنمه هي السير أثناء النوم والقيافة هي الإهتداء بآثار الأقدام.
356- زواج المقت في الجاهلية هو أن يتزوج الرجل إمرأة أبيه بعده.
357- توفي الجاحظ بعد سقوط مجموعة من الكتب عليه من أرفف مكتبته وكان عمره 94 سنة.
358- الموسيقار الألماني يوهان سباستسان باخ كان له 20 ولداً .
359- 81 من رؤساء الولاايت المتحدة ماتوا إغتيالاً (لنكولن ـ غارفيلد ـ ماكينلي ـ جون كيندي).
360- ولد الملك الأسباني خوان كارلوس في روما و ولد الرئيس المصري محمد نجيب في الخرطوم.
361- الدولة الأفريقية الوحيدة التي لم تستعمر هي ليبيريا.
362- توجد قبور الأنبياء ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ويوسف ولوط في مدينة الخليل.
363- عدد القوارير في لعبة البولينغ 10 قوارير .
364- الحيوان الذي يقوم ذكرة بمهمة الحمل بدلاً من الأنثى هو حصان البحر.
365- إنجلترا لا تضع إسمها على الطوابع البريدية .
366- يستخرج الأسبرين من لحاء شجرة الصفصاف .
367- للأسد في اللغة العربية أكثر من 1500 إسم .
368-المكان الوحيد الذي لا تدخلة ملكة بريطانيا هو مجلس العموم البريطاني.
369- الهيتومتر هو قياس كمية الأمطار والأنيمومتر هو جهاز قياس سرعة الرياح.
370 - أول من قال)سبق السيف العذل) هو ضبّة ابن إد وهو أحد الأعيان في الجاهلية.
371- يحدث الكـسوف الكلي للشمس كل 360 عام .
372- أصعب لغات العالم هي لغة أهل إقليم الباسك في أسبانيا.
373- إسرائيل فازت بكأس آسيا مرتين ، وتأهلت لكأس العالم لمرة واحدة عن قارة آسيا.
374- كان عمر مسيلمة الكذاب عندما قتل قد تجاوز 150 عاماً .
375- الشخص الذي يحمل جواز سفر رقم 1 في بريطانيا هو الأمير فيليب زوج ملكة بريطانيا.
376- القرامطة سرقوا الحجر الأسود من مكة وأعادوه بعد 22 عاماً .


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

ميرسي على تعبك يا  thelife.pro
لكن بالنسبة للمعلومة رقم (30)
- حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن​لكن في الرابط التالى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20848
موضوع عن العين و تم ذكر المعلومة دى فيه (عرض العين في الأطفال حوالي ثلاثة أرباع بوصة تزداد إلى بوصة في الشخص البالغ. من هذا يتضح أن العين لا تنمو كثيرا مع نمو الجسم.)
و شكرا ليك كمان مرة على تعبك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## crazy_girl (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*ميرسي اوى على معلوماتك يا thelife.pro
بجد معومات جميلة وعميقة وكتيرة
ربنا يزيدك بركة
وتمدنا بثقافتك الكبيرة دى*


----------



## thelife.pro (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على تعبك يا  thelife.pro
> لكن بالنسبة للمعلومة رقم (30)
> - حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن​لكن في الرابط التالى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20848
> ...



شكرا لك 
رح اعود الى مراجع عديدة للحصول على الإجابة الصحيحة
لكن اعتقد ان تفسير كلمة لا تنمو هنا يدل على انها لا تنمو بشكل كبير 
مقارنة مع الانف والاذن واعضاء الجسم الاخرى 
لربما يجب وضع المعلومة بشكل أدق 
شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## thelife.pro (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ميرسي اوى على معلوماتك يا thelife.pro
> بجد معومات جميلة وعميقة وكتيرة
> ربنا يزيدك بركة
> وتمدنا بثقافتك الكبيرة دى*



شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
وكلامك الاجمل


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*معلومات غريبة ....*

معلومات غريبة شوية...... أتمنى تعجبكم....... ​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
* البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان ​ 

* الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما​ 

* عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان ​ 

*إن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة ​ 

*إن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يجعل الانسان السباحة دون خشية الغرق​ 

*أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم​ 

* أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات​ 

* الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات ​ 

*العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت ​ 

*الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة​ 

* الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة ​ 

*الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها ​ 

أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم ​ 

*البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سن وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42 ​ 

*تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما ​ 

*ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي ​ 

*أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة ​ 

*أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً ​ 

*أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق ​ 

*أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء ​ 

*الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه ​ 

*أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير ​ 

*أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد ​ 

*عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما 
بعد.....​


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

معلومات مفيدة وبسيطة في نفس الوقت
شكرا علي مجهودك يوساب وربنا معاك


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*



lousa188114 قال:


> معلومات مفيدة وبسيطة في نفس الوقت
> شكرا علي مجهودك يوساب وربنا معاك


 

*مرسى يا لويزا على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rama (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

*معلومات جميلة 
ميرسي يا يوساب 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويحفظك من كل شر​*


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة 

الرب يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## twety (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

بجد حلوووووين خالص
كلهم اجمل من بعض
مش قادرة اختار ايه احلى من ايه
ربنا يعوضك
ولو عندك تاااااااااانى هاااااااات


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*



rama قال:


> *معلومات جميلة ​
> ميرسي يا يوساب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويحفظك من كل شر​*


 

مرسى يا راما على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> الرب يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


 
مرسى يا باشا على مرورك الجميل دة . ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*



twety قال:


> بجد حلوووووين خالص
> كلهم اجمل من بعض
> مش قادرة اختار ايه احلى من ايه
> ربنا يعوضك
> ولو عندك تاااااااااانى هاااااااات


 
مرسى يا توتى يا عسولة على مرورك .. والحمد الله انة عجبك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

موضوع جميل جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## jim_halim (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*


سلام و نعمة .. 

معلومات فعلاً غريبة .. 

شكراً ليك أستاذي علي الموضوع الجميل .. 



> إن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يجعل الانسان السباحة دون خشية الغرق



لكن مش كنت تقول لنا المعلومة دي قبل ما نصيف ؟؟ :t33:


​


----------



## Coptic Lady (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

*سلام ونعمة*

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل بجد*

*اكتر شيئ لفت انتباهى هو المعلومة دى*




> ** الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة *




*ياترى كام واحد فكر فينا ان ممكن اضغر الاشياء تسبب اكبر الخسائر*
*وان محدش يستهين بالاقل منه قيمة او وزن او كفاءة او حجم ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

** هل تعلم أن فصيلة الدم (OH ) ؟؟*​*
* لايحملها سو ى ( 3 ) أشخاص



* هل تعلم ان معنى أسم (( ليبيا )) ؟؟؟
* تعني (( بلاد السمر ))





* هل تعلم ان سوريا كانت تعرف ؟
* بأسم ((( خيتا )))


* هل تعلم ان جزر هاواي كانت تعرف ؟
* بأسم جزر (( الساندويش ))


* هل تعلم ان مدينة الاحساء سميت بهذا الأسم ؟
* لكثرة عيونها وابارها والحسو يعني البئر




* هل تعلم ان اعلى جبل تحت البحر
* يوجد في اندونيسيا ويبلغ ارتفاعه 8700م من قاع البحر



* هل تعلم ان مساحة مجرتنا ( الطريق اللبني )
* 110 مليار و384 ترليون ترليون كم2 سبحان الله



* هل تعلم ان ( الجمشت ) هو حجر كريم
* من نوع الكوارتز وهوبنفسجي اللون



* هل تعلم ان اسرع الطيور هو الخطاف
* ذو الحلق الاسمر ا يطير بسرعة 350 كم في الساعة



* هل تعلم ان الاسم القديم للافغانستان
* كانت تسمى اريانا ثم اطلق عليها المسلمون خراسان



* هل تعلم ان الماء الثقيل هو مركب كيميائي صيغته
* d2o ويشكل 0.014 % من الماء العادي



* هل تعلم ان ومضة البرق الخاطفة
* تستغرق من الزمن واحد على الالف من الثانية



* هل تعلم ان صوت القماري ؟
* هو سجع



* هل تعلم ان صوت النعامة ؟
* هو هسهسة



* هل تعلم ان صوت الغزال ؟
* هو سليل



* هل تعلم ان كنية النمل ؟
* ابو مشغول



* هل تعلم ان انثى الارنب ؟
* هي عكرشة



* هل تعلم ان صغير الصقر ؟
* هو قرناس



* هل تعلم ان نصف وزن جسم الانسان
* مكون من الماء



* هل تعلم ان دقات القلب ؟
* في الصباح اسرع منها في المساء



* هل تعلم ان السمك يستمر في النمو
* دون توقف حتى اخر يوم في عمره



* هل تعلم ان السلحفاء ؟
* تعيش 20يوما" بدون طعام ولاماء



* هل تعلم ان من اطلق اسم (بنك) ؟
* على المؤسسات المصرفية هم الايطاليون



* هل تعلم ان اكبر دعاية في العالم كانت لشركة ؟
* سيزر الامريكية حيث بلغ حجم الانفاق عليها 1.2 مليار



* هل تعلم ان اول من ذكر مصطلح (الامم المتحدة) ؟
* هو العالم المسلم الفارابي في كتابه المدينة الفاضلة



* هل تعلم ان اكبر لؤلؤة في العالم ؟
* اسمها لولينسي ، ويبلغ ارتفاعها 24سم .



* هل تعلم ان نبات النرجس يقتل اعداءه؟
* فهو يقتل اي نبات ينموبجوارة



* هل تعلم ان الاسم التاريخيي القديم لمدينة الرياض؟
* كانت تسمى (حجر ) او حجر اليمامة بضم الحاء.



* هل تعلم ان شعب الباكا؟
* شعب من الاقزام يعيش في غابات الكاميرون



* هل تعلم ان اصل كلمة ( البترول )؟
* اصلها لاتيني وتعني زيت الصخر







[ :: هل تعلـم :: ]



البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان


الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما


أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان


أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة


أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً


أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق


أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال


أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور


أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم


أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي 

تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات



الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات


العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه ويموت


الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة


الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة


الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . 

إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها



أن المخ البشرى يتكون من أثنى عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات 

والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة



أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859


أن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338

م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453، أي دامت 115 عاماً



أن أول حديقة حيوان انشئت في العالم . . كانت في باريس عام 1793م


تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات 

ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو



أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك 

قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن 

يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم




البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في 

فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42



تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 

150 يوما



ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي



أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة



أن اكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها 5600 كيلومتر



أن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا



أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً



أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق



أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء



الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه



أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير



أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل



أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد



أن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود



أن أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية . . هي باريس عام 1880م



أن أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم إلتقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م



عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد.









هل تعلم أن الأفعى لا تسمع إلا إنها تعوض ذلك بحساسيتها المفرطة للاهتزازات التي تحسها عبر الأرض. حتى ولو كانت هذه الاهتزازات ضئيلة للغاية. ومع أن الأفعى لا تسمع فإن ذلك لا يعتبر نقصاً فيها، فحواسها الباقية تعوض عن السمع وأكثر. فيشكل النظر حاسة قوية للغاية، فعيني الأفعى تكونا دائماً مفتوحتين فهي تلاحظ فريستها بسرعة. كما أن حاسة الشم عندها قوية، فهي تشم رائحة فريستها عن بعد. كما تتميز الأفعى بقدرات حسية أخرى كقدرتها على تحسس الحيوانات الأخرى التي تختلف حرارتها أو برودتها قليلاً عن محيطها وهذا ما يمكنها من تحديد موقع الفريسة ومهاجمتها في الظلام دون أن تراها.



هل تعلم أن الدلفين حوت صغير يتراوح طوله بين متر وخمسة أمتار. وهناك أسباب دعت العلماء للاعتقاد أن الدلفين يتمتع بذكاء مميز:
العديد من الدلافين استطاع تقليد صوت الإنسان ببراعة مذهلة.

أثبتت التجارب أنه يمكن تعليم الدلفين بعض الكلمات التي ينطقها الإنسان.

يستطيع الدلفين اختراع بعض الألعاب وممارستها كاللعب بالكرة في بركة المياه وكأنه يلعب كرة السلة أو ما شابه، ويستطيع قذف الكرة إلى مدربه والتقاطها منه. وهذا كله يدل على الذكاء لدى هذا الحيوان.



هل تعلم أن جميع الحشرات الصغيرة تملك جهازاً عصبياً مركزه الدماغ الذي يستلم الأحاسيس ويرسل الأوامر إلى بعض العضلات لتقوم بعمل معين. وبالنسبة إلى دم الحشرات فهو ليس أحمر مثل دم الإنسان لأنه لا يحتوي على الأوكسجين وبالتالي لا يحتوي على كريات حمر.
ويشكل قلب الحشرة جزءاً من أنبوب طويل ممتد في الجزء الأعلى من الجسم مباشرة تحت الجلد ومفتوح مباشرة تحت الدماغ. ويتخلل هذا الأنبوب ثقوب صغيرة يمتص القلب الدم عبرها ويضخه نحو الرأس. وهناك ينصب الدم فوق الدماغ ثم يسري عائداً في الجسم ويغسل بطريقه أعضاء الجسم والعضلات والأعصاب. وبذلك يحمل معه الغذاء المهضوم من البقايا المطلوب طردها إلى الخارج.




هل تعلم أن اليورانيوم هو المعدن الذي يطلق الطاقة الهائلة للذرة. والاشعاع الطبيعي لليورانيوم قد وضع لاستعمالات مذهلة في الطب والزراعة والصناعة وعلم الأحياء. قطعة من معدن اليورانيوم الصافي تبدو قريبة من معدن الفضة أو الفولاذ لكنها ثقيلة جداً بالنسبة إلى حجمها. تصور أن 0,3 متر مكعب من اليورانيوم يزن أكثر من نصف طن!؟ فاليورانيوم هو أثقل معدن موجود في الطبيعة.
واليورانيوم له ميزتين غير عاديتين جداً:

ذو نشاط اشعاعي: ما يعني أن ذراته تتفتت ببطء مطلقة طاقة في شكل إشعاع بعض ذراته هي انشطارية أي إنها يمكن أن تنفجر وتنقسم إلى إثنين مطلقة كميات هائلة من الطاقة. انشطارية اليورانيوم هي الأساس لكل معامل الطاقة النووية والأسلحة النووية.

كيماوياً، اليورانيوم هو رجعي الفعل جداً. وهو واسع الانتشار بكميات صغيرة. لكنه لا يتواجد في الطبعية في حالة نقية. واستخراجه من خاماته هو عملية طويلة ومعقدة. إن كيلو غراماً واحداً من اليورانيوم يحتوي على كمية من الطاقة تعادل تقريباً طاقة ثلاثة ملايين كليو غرام من الفحم!.

في المفاعل النووي ذرات اليورانيوم المنشطرة تنتج كميات هائلة من الحرارة طالما سلسلة التفاعل ظلت محتشدة. هذه الحرارة يمكن أن تستعمل لإدارة توربين ضخم لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.




هل تعلم أنه قديماً سمي كل حجر كريم ذو الصبغة الحمراء بالياقوت. وكل الحجارة الخضراء سميت زمرد وكل التي كان لونها أزرق سميت ياقوت أزرق. كل الحجارة الكريمة تدعى حجارة ثمينة (وهي أربعة أنواع فقط): الماس ـ الياقوت ـ الزمرد ـ الياقوت الأزرق. الحجارة الأخرى الثمينة تدعى شبه ثمينة. والزمرد هو أكثر الحجارة الثمينة طراوة. إنه صنف من الزبرجد. في حالته الكاملة يكون الزمرد أخضر صافياً غنياً وكان مصدر الزمرد الرئيسي في السابق في مصر، لكنها الآن تعطي كمية ضئيلة أما في الوقت الحاضر فيتم الحصول عليه من مناجم قرب بوغوتا في كولومبيا وكذلك في جبال الأورال وبعض مناطق جبال الألب.



هل تعلم أنه يمكن أن نقول أن الذهب كان أول معدن عرفه الإنسان بسبب الطريقة التي يتواجد فيها في الطبيعة. ومع أنه يعتبر ثميناً ونادراً، فالذهب فعلاً واسع الانتشار في الطبيعة. فالذهب يتواجد في شكلين: محلي وهذا يعني أنه ليس متحداً مع معادن أخرى. وفي اتحاد مع خامات معادن أخرى. الذهب المحلي يتواجد غالباً في عروق الكوارتز أو في كتل من بريت الحديد.
أحياناً الكوارتز والبريت يتعرضان للماء والريح. ذرات من الصخور المحيطة بكتل الذهب تجرف، تاركة كتلاً وشذرات من الذهب الصافي تقريباً. شذرات الذهب الخام تجرف تدريجياً إلى قاع الأودية وتصبح مختلطة مع الرمل والحصى وهذا ما يسمى «الذهب الرسوبي» وهذا ما اكتشفه الإنسان لأول مرة. البلدان الرئيسية المنتجة للذهب في وقتنا الحالي هي جنوب أفريقيا، روسيا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية.




هل تعلم أنه في أنواع الأفاعي السامة، إحدى غدد اللعاب هي تنتج مادة تكون سامة لفريسة الأفاعي. بعض الأفاعي لديها سم يكفي لقتل فيل. وأخرى لديها سم خفيف. ربما هناك حوالي 200 أفعى سامة من أصل 412 أفعى معروفة يمكن أن تعتبر خطيرة على الإنسان.
فوق أنياب الأفعى تماماً هناك فتحة تؤدي إلى الغدة المنتجة للسم. عندما تعض الأفعى ذات الأنياب الخلفية يسيل السم في الأخاديد إلى الجرح الذي فتحه الناب. الكوبرا النفاثة تستطيع رش السم من نابيها، بنفس الطريقة التي يرش بها الماء من بخاخ هذه الكوبرا تصوبهما نحو عيون الفريسة ويؤدي سمها إلى العمى الفوري.




هل تعلم أن هناك العديد من الحيوانات التي تقضي فصل الشتاء بالنوم وذلك لقلة مورد غذاءها. وهي لا تختزن مؤونة طعام للشتاء. فبدلاً من ذلك هي تضع مؤونة احتياطية من الدهن على جسمها. عندئذ ينام هذا الحيوان خلال فصل الشتاء البارد. ويعيش على الدهن الذي يختزنه.
خلال هذا النوم تتوقف كل النشاطات الحياتية تقريباً، فدرجة حرارة الجسم تهبط، ويتباطأ التنفس، والقلب يخفق بخفوت.

إلا أن الدب القطبي لا ينام فصل الشتاء كما يتوقع العديد من الناس. فنومه في هذا الفصل هو نوم عادي، فدرجة حرارته وتنفسه يبقيان عاديان وهو ينام في الكهوف أو تجاويف الجليد. وفي الفترات الدافئة يخرج ليفتش عن طعام له.




هل تعلم أن البكتريا هي الشكل الأكثر شيوعاً للحياة على الأرض. فهي ميكرو كائنات حية . وهي تتألف من خلية واحدة فقط، ولديها بعض المظاهر لكل من النباتات والحيوانات. هناك ما لا يقل عن ألفي جنس من البكتريا، وهي عملياً تعيش في كل مكان وأي مكان ورغم أن معظم البكتريا تقتل بواسطة الحرارة القصوى فبعضها يعيش في الينابيع الساخنة أما الجليد فهو يوقف نموها لكنه عادة لا يقتل.
معظم البكتريا هي إما غير ضارة أو عملياً مساعدة لأشكال أخرى من الحياة فالبكتريا مثلاً تسبب التعفن والتحلل للنباتات والحيوانات الميتة. وهي أيضاً تلعب دوراً هاماً في العمليات الهضمية للإنسان والحيوانات الأخرى.




هل تعلم أن النعامة لا تستطيع الطيران فعلياً.
الإحساس بقوة الجاذبية الأرضية في الجو هو أكثر مما عند الوقوف على الأرض. ذلك لأن الهواء يعطي دعماً قليلاً لوزن المخلوق. الطيور الصغيرة فقط قادرة على الطيران برفرفة أجنحتها. أما الطائر الكبير العملاق لا يستطيع الطيران لأنه لا يملك مثل تلك العضلات التي تساعد الجناحين في الرفرفة.

هناك عدد من الطيور لا يستطيع الطيران بتاتاً كالنعامة، والرية (نعامة صغيرة) في جنوب أمريكا. والأيمو في استراليا وعدد من الطيور الأخرى. جميعها ثقيلة جداً للطيران فليس هناك من طائر عملاق ويستطيع الطيران.

والنعامة من الطيور العملاقة. فهي تكون بطول مترين عندما تكون مكتملة النمو وأحياناً بارتفاع 2,5 متراً. وتزن من 70 إلى 130 كغ.

لكن الطيور التي لا تستطيع الطيران في بعض الحالات تعوض عن هذا بسرعتها الهائلة. فالخبراء يؤكدون بأن النعامة أسرع طائر في الجري. وهي كذلك أسرع من الحصان العربي السريع، فقد تصل سرعتها إلى حوالي 60 كلم في الساعة. وتتجاوز نقلتها حوالي 8,5 أمتار.




هل تعلم أن هناك أنواعاً من الحيوانات تعيش في المياه العذبة، منها فرس النهر والزبابة والكيب وثعلب الماء والقنوس. وتتميز هذه الحيوانات بمهارتها بالسباحة وهي تلتقط غذاءها في الماء. ويعتبر فرس النهر أكبر الثديات المائية على الاطلاق. وهو حيوان عاشب يقضي القسم الأكبر من حياته في الماء حيث لا يخرج منه فوق سطح الماء سوى عينيه ومنخريه.



هل تعلم أن البرك المائية الصغيرة هي مكان لحياة العديد من الحشرات والحيوانات. فمع أن مياهها ساكنة وتتعرض لتغيرات حرارية كبيرة جداً فضلاً عن أن الضوء لا يدخل الماء بسهولة. توفر النباتات الغزيرة الغذاء والملجأ لعدد كبير من البرمائيات والطيور والثدييات التي تعيش بالبرك.
فالبركة تزخر بالنشاط من سطحها الغني بالعوالق النباتية والحشرات واليرقانات إلى القاع الموصل الذي تعيش فيه ذوات الصدفتين والرخويات والقشريات وصولاً إلى الضفادع وبعض الأسماك الصغيرة.




هل تعلم أن الطيور المائية التي تعيش على ضفاف البحيرات والبرك تحتل مواقع مختلفة على النطاق البيئي وتجد غذاءها بطرق مختلفة.
فطويلات الساق تنتظر إلى أن تقترب فريستها من ضفاف البحيرة فيما يسبح البط على سطح الماء ثم يغطس إلى عمق ضئيل ملتقطاً ما يستطيع من الحيوانات أما الطيور الغطاسة الكفية القدم فتسبح تحت الماء لاصطياد فريستها. وأخيراً تنقض طيور أخرى من الجو إلى الماء مثل القاوند فتمسك بفريستها وتطير بها بعيداً.




هل تعلم أن الحيوانات اللافقارية هي أكثر الحيوانات شيوعاً في المياه العذبة ويعتبر وجود هذه الحيوانات مستلزماً ضرورياً لحياة الأسماك والفقاريات المائية الأخرى.



هل تعلم أن الحياة في الأنهار تكون على الشكل التالي:
في المجرى الأعلى للنهر، يكون التيار قوياً، والمياه باردة وغنية بالأكسجين والنباتات قليلة. تعيش في هذا الجزء ضروب لاحمة ومعروفة من السمك مثل الترويت. في المجرى الأوسط ترتفع الحرارة وتقل سرعة التيار كما تزداد النباتات غزارة ونجد في هذا القسم سمك التيمالوس والشوب. في المجرى الأسفل يصبح النهر أعرض وقاعه موصلاً وغنياً بالطحالب ويعيش فيه سمك الكراكي والزد والبربيس.




هل تعلم أن اللافقاريات (الحشرات، العناكب،....) تشكل القسم الأكبر من المخلوقات التي تعيش فوق النطاق الشجري. وتحتمي هذه الحيوانات في فصل الشتاء القاسي في أوكار تحت الأرض. حيث يحميها الثلج من الصقيع ومن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. ويحول دون اجتفافها.



هل تعلم أن طيور الجبال معظمها تنتمي إلى الجوارح (عقبان، نسور، صقور) وهي طيور قوية ماهرة في الطيران تستطيع مقاومة الرياح الشديدة. وكذلك هناك فصيلة الدوري وهي طيور تطير قرب الأرض وتنجح في تدبر أمرها بكميات الغذاء المتوافرة.



هل تعلم أن عدداً كبيراً من العظايات تعيش في الصحاري الأفريقية والأميركية الشمالية التي تنجو من خطر الجفاف بفضل حراشفها الواقية وافتقارها إلى غدد تفرز العرق.



هل تعلم أن اللواحم الصغيرة مثل الثعالب والهررة الوحشية هي حيوانات صحراوية بلدية (موجودة أصلاً في الصحراء) أما ابن آوى والفهود الصيادة فهم يعتبرون زوار عرضيون لا يغامرون في دخول الصحراء إلا بحثاً عن فريسة. وتعيش هذه الحيوانات عموماً في السفناء الأقل قحولة حيث تتوفر فريستها الطبيعية كالغزال مثلاً.



هل تعلم أن الأفعى المجلجة (ذات الأجراس) تعيش في صحاري أميركا وسهولها. وهي تصطاد القوارض بعد أن تحدد موقعها بواسطة أعضاء حساسة للحرارة واقعة بين العينين والمنخرين تكشف التغيرات في حرارة جسم الفريسة.



هل تعلم أن هناك ضروباً من الظباء تعيش في الصحاري الأفريقية منها المها مثلاً. التي تستطيع أن تركض بسرعة كبيرة جداً على الرمل بفضل أظلافها الكبيرة التي تسمح لها بالسير بثبات. وتتحمل أيضاً الحمير البرية الجفاف بشكل جيد وهي تستطيع أن تفقد أكثر من 30% من وزن جسمها في طريق الاجتفاف.



هل تعلم أن خنفساء الروث التي تعيش في الصحاري الأفريقية تصنع كريات صغيرة من الروث تضع فيها بيضها ثم تدفنه بالأرض بشكل جيد إلى أن يفقس.



هل تعلم أن أكثر من 100 نوع من الطيور تعشش في منطقة القطب الشمالي في فصل الصيف. أما في الشتاء فقلة قليلة التي تبقى. من أهم زائري فصل الصيف البط الطويل الذيل والأوز، وهي تأتي لتتغذى على الخضرة الصيفية الغنية للأراضي الرطبة للمنطقة القطبية.
وعندما ينتهي الصيف، العديد من هذه الطيور تطير جنوباً لتجنب الشتاء القطبي القارص. أما أهم الطيور التي تبقى في الشتاء هناك، الطرمجان الصخري يهرق ريشه ويصبح أبيض تماماً. وهو يأوي إلى جحور في الثلج. وكذلك هناك البومة الثلجية والغراب الأسخم والسنقر والباز الجوال.




هل تعلم أن حيوان الرنة يعتبر من أكلة النباتات الكبيرة لمنطقة القطب الشمالي إلا أن أعداءه الرئيسيون هم الذئب والدب الرمادي الذين يكثر وجودهم في المناطق القطبية. وفي فصل الشتاء ينتقل الرنة جنوباً ويتغذى على طحلب الغزال (نوع من شيبة العجوز) وأغصان الأشجار مثل الجنجل والسندر.



هل تعلم أن بعض المناطق الجبلية لديها نباتات غير عادية. ففي جبال أفريقيا هناك اللوبيليا العملاقة وشجرة بابونج الطير اللتان تنموان إلى ارتفاع يصل إلى حوالي ستة أمتار. وأوراقهما مرتبة بحيث تنغلق إلى براعم في الليل. وفي جبال الأنديز بأمريكا الشمالية هناك الترمس العملاق والبروملياد التي لديها جذع يشبه جذع النخيل، وباقة من أوراق طويلة وأشواك عالية للأزهار الملقحة بواسطة الطيور.



هل تعلم أن هناك نوعاً من الأسماك تعيش في مياه تكون درجة حرارتها مرتفعة، بحيث أن غيرها من الأسماك تموت لو وضعت فيها.
فعند الطرف الجنوبي لوادي الموت في نيفادا بالولايات المتحدة هناك سلسلة من الجداول الصغيرة والبحيرات تعتبر الموطن الأصلي لأسماك البوب. وسمك البوب يتغذى على الطحالب التي تنمو في المياه الدافئة. وهو يستطيع أن يعيش في مياه تصل درجة حرارتها إلى 42 درجة سنتغراد.




هل تعلم أن السلحفاة البحرية كالسلحفاة البرية تضع بيضها على اليابسة. فهي تقضي معظم وقتها في البحر، لكنها كل سنة تعود إلى نفس الشاطىء لتضع عليه بيضها. وقد تقطع السلحفاة البحرية الخضراء حوالي 2000 كم لكي تصل إلى شاطىء تعشيشها، وعند وصولها تنتظر حتى الليل فتزحف خارجة وتحفر عشاً وتضع حوالي 100 بيضة ثم تغطيها بالرمال. وبعد حوالي ثمانية أسابيع تفقس البيوض وتبقى على السطح عدة أيام قبل أن تتجه ليلاً إلى المياه.



هل تعلم أن هناك بلدان عدة مثل الهند وبورما تستخدم الفيلة كحيوانات لجر الأثقال والأحمال. فهناك غالباً ما يستخدمونها في نقل الأشجار فهي تستعمل خراطيمها وأنيابها لرفع كتل خشبية صغيرة. والفيلة الكبيرة قادرة بكل بساطة على جر أوزان كبيرة تصل إلى طنين.



هل تعلم أن أكبر حديقة حيوانات وطنية هي حديقة تسافو الوطنية في كينيا بأفريقيا. فهي أكبر بقليل من مساحة فلسطين. وتتألف من سهول جافة مكشوفة مغطاة بالأعشاب الاستوائية. يأتيها الزائرون من كل أنحاء العالم لمشاهدة الحيوانات البرية المختلفة والطيور وغير ذلك. وهناك لا يمكنك التنقل سيراً على الأقدام خوفاً من الحيوانات المفترسة، بل يمكنك التنقل عبر السيارات الخاصة التابعة للحديقة .



معــــــــــــــــــلومات عن الانسان

هل تعلم أن الغدة التي تفرز مادة الأنسولين هي غدة البنكرياس، ومعلوم أن في الجسم عدة غدد أهمها: الغدة النخامية، والغدة الدرقية، والغدة الكظرية. ولكل منها وظائف عدة مثلاً: معدل النمو والحجم النهائي للجسم وتوزيع الشعر والوزن الإجمالي وغيرها...



هل تعلم أن آخر حاسة يفقد الإنسان قبل موته هي حاسة السمع، وليست حاسة اللمس كما يظن العديد.



هل تعلم أن عدد فصائل الدم في الجنس البشري هي أربعة: O, AB, B, A والفصيلة الوحيدة من هؤلاء الأربعة التي تقبل الدم من أي فصيلة أخرى هي فصيلة AB.



هل تعلم أن رقبة الإنسان تحتوي على سبع فقرات، وان عدد عظام القدم هو 32 عظمة، وأن الإنسان عندما يضحك يحرك 16 عضلة.



هل تعلم أن لسان الإنسان يحتوي على 12000 حليمة ذوقية، فأما وسط اللسان فهو لا يميز أي مذاق. وأما جانبي اللسان فيميزان الطعم الحامض، وأما آخر اللسان فيميز الطعم المر.



هل تعلم أن مرض «السادية» هو مرض نفسي وهو تمتع المصاب بتعذيب غيره. وقد سمي هذا المرض بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى ضابط فرنسي مصاب بهذا المرض اسمه المركز «دي ساد».



هل تعلم أن جسم الإنسان يحتوي على 6 ليتر دم.



هل تعلم أن عدد نبضات قلب الإنسان في الدقيقة بمعدل وسطي 70 نبضة.



هل تعلم أن عدد عظام جمجمة رأس الإنسان 22 عظمة، أما عدد العظام الموجودة في جسم الإنسان فهي 206 عظمة.



هل تعلم أن عدد عضلات جسم الإنسان 639 عضلة مختلفة وأن أقوى هذه العضلات هي العضلة الماضغة بين الفكين وليس عضلة الساعد. وأن أكبر هذه العضلات هي عضلة الفخذ.



هل تعلم أن هناك نوعان من ضغط الدم، حد أقصى وحد أدنى. ضغط الحد الأدنى يحدث عندما ينقبض البطين الأيسر.
ومع كبر السن يرتفع ضغط الدم تدريجياً. وهناك عوامل عديدة تؤثر على ضغط الدم فالأشخاص المفرطين في الوزن كثيراً ما يكون لديهم ضغط دم عالٍ وكذلك التوتر والتدريب والإرهاق وحتى الوضعية تؤثر على ضغط الدم.




هل تعلم أن دماغ الإنسان يزن حوالي 1,3 كغ. وهو مقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي: المخ ـ المخيخ والنخاع الشوكي. ويعتبر المخ الجزء الأهم في الدماغ ومنه تتم السيطرة على معظم الأعمال الإرادية وعلى أطرافه مادة اللحاء التي تتحكم بوظائف معينة بالجسم (كالسمع والكلام والنظر و....). والمخيخ في مؤخرة الجمجمة وهو يتحكم بقوة التوازن والتنسيق بين العضلات والنخاع العظمي يتواجد عند طرف العمود الفقري ويتحكم بالتنفس وخفقان القلب والهضم.



هل تعلم أن الكحول هو مخدر، يدخل خلايا الأعصاب بسرعة ويميل لإصابتها بالشلل ولكن قبل أن يقوم المخدر بالشلل فإنه ينبه خلايا الأعصاب ويضعها في حالة من الإثارة والتهيج. كيف يؤثر الكحول على الدماغ؟ التأثير الأول هو الشعور بالتنبه فيتسارع العمل والكلام وتزداد البشرة احمراراً ويرتفع ضغط الدم وتتسارع دقات القلب والتنفس. ثم تصاب الوظائف العليا للدماغ بالشلل فقوة التحكم بالأمزجة تضيع.



هل تعلم أن عدد صمامات القلب في جسم الإنسان أربعة.



هل تعلم أن الاسعاف الأولي للمغمى عليه يكون بإضجاعه على ظهره ثم ترفع رجلاه للأعلى حتى ينزل الدم إلى الرأس وتعود الدورة الدموية للعمل من جديد، وينشق محلول النشاء إن وجد أو أي عطور أخرى. ويحدد سبب الإغماء بواسطة النظرة المتفحصة للمصاب وما حوله ومن لون وجه المصاب. وبعد أن يمدد المصاب يفحص بدقة، ثم يدفأ قليلاً ويعطي سوائل ساخنة إذا أفاق وإذا بدا على وجه المغمى عليه الإرهاق فهذا يعني أنه مصاب بالاختناق فيقتضي ذلك نقله إلى مركز صحي.



هل تعلم أن الذباب ينقل العديد من الأمراض للإنسان وأهم هذه الأمراض: مرض الرمد الصديدي ومرض التراخوما ومرض الإسهال وغيرها. ولذلك تجب مكافحة الذباب ومنع تواجده وذلك بالتدابير التالية: التخلص من القمامة بشكل جيد، وضع سلك شبك على النوافذ، رش بعض المبيدات في أماكن تواجد الذباب للقضاء عليها. أما مرض الملاريا فهو ينتقل بواسطة بعوض خاص يسمى الأنوفيل.



هل تعلم أن الوقاية من الأمراض أهم بكثير من العلاج منها وذلك من عدة نواحي وقد قال المثل: «درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج» وأهم متطلبات الوقاية وأولها هي النظافة بكافة أشكالها وأنواعها. ويعتبر مبدأ الطهارة الإسلامي من أعظم مبادىء الصحة الوقائية في العالم. وقد جاء التوجيه النبوي في هذا الإطار وذلك بمفهوم «النظافة من الإيمان».



هل تعلم أن مصادر التلوث العادي للطعام التي تجلب مختلف الأمراض هي: الغبار الأيدي المتسخة، الأواني الوسخة، والأواني تلعب دوراً مهماً في هذا المجال فيجب أن لا تكون مشرخة أو مثلمة. كذلك يجب أن تكون غير قابلة للصدأ.



هل تعلم أن عدد نبضات القلب الطبيعي تقريباً 72 نبضة في الدقيقة أما عدد مرات التنفس في الدقيقة من 15 ـ 18 مرة وهي تزيد عند الإصابة بالحمى إلى 30 مرة في الدقيقة. وتعتبر درجة حرارة الإنسان الطبيعية 37 درجة مئوية.



هل تعلم أن النزيف هو خروج الدم خارج الأوردة والشرايين لوجود فتحة ما كجرح. والنزيف عدة أنواع منه نزيف وريدي ونزيف شرياني. كذلك هناك نزيف داخلي ونزيف خارجي. ويعالج النزيف الخارجي بتنظيف الجرح وبوقف النزيف ونقل المريض ألى المستشفى إذا كان الجرح كبيراً أو عميقاً يستدعي إجراء عملية تعطيب. أما النزيف الداخلي وهو انصباب الدم داخل أحد أجواف الجسم، ويستدعي ذلك نقل المريض في حالة طارئة إلى المستشفى.



هل تعلم أن أهم أعراض النزيف أن يكون المصاب بالنزيف مصفر اللون جاف الفم، عطشاناً. وتكون درجة حرارته منخفضة. يعاني من الدوخة وطنين حاد في الأذنين. ثم يصاب بالإغماء. فإذا كان المصاب يعاني من نزيف شرياني في أحد الأطراف نكشف على المكان، ونرفع الطرف إلى الأعلى ثم نضغط على مكان النزيف بقطعة قماش، ويستعمل رباط قوي أعلى الجرح وأسفله عند الإصابة بالنزيف الوريدي.



هل تعلم أن فيتامين A يساعد في قوة عملية الإبصار وحسن عمل العين وتكون أعراض نقص هذا الفيتامين بالعمش الليلي الذي يصيب الإنسان وجفاف بالعين. ويداوي ذلك بتعويض هذا الفيتامين وذلك بتناول الجزر والأوراق الخضراء وشرب اللبن والحليب وأكل البيض.



هل تعلم أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يتحمل بدون تنفس ما بين 3 ـ 7 دقائق فقط، فإذا زادت على ذلك يجب فحص مجرى التنفس ومحاولة تحريره من أي عائق فإذا تم كل ذلك وبقيت عملية التنفس متوقفة يجب اللجوء عندها إلى إجراء عملية تنفس اصطناعي .




هل تعلم ان الجنود البريطانيين في الحرب العالميه الثانيه كانوا يسمون بفئران الصحراء


هل تعلم ان اكبر هرم يوجد بالمكسيك


هل تعلم ان اكثر الفواكه نفعا لجسم الانسان هي العنب


وهل تعلم ان الصين هي اكبر بلد من ناحية السكان والهند هي الثانيه وامريكا هي الثالثه واندونيسيا هي الرابعه والبرازيل هي الخامسه والباكستان هي السادسه واليابان هي السابعة


وهل تعلم ان في الهند ياتي مولود جديد كل ثانيه


وهل تعلم ان في مصر ياتي مولود جديد كل 20 ثانيه


وهل تعلم ان في السعوديه ياتي مولود جديد كل دقيقه


وهل تعلم ان عدد قتلى الحرب العالميه الاولى اكثر من 14000000 انسان اغلبهم من المانيا


وهل تعلم ان عدد قتلى الحرب العالميه الثانيه اكثر من 55000000 انسان


وهل تعلم ان عدد الولايات في امريكا 50 ولايه


وهل تعلم ان عدد سكان الكرة الارضيه 8 بلايين نسمه 5 بلايين في آسيا


وهل تعلم ان السعوديه هي اكبر بلد منتج للمياه المحلاة


وهل تعلم ان الانسان يضيع ثلث عمره في النوم


وهل تعلم ان الجيش العراقي وقت الغزو كان هو سابع اقوى جيش بالعالم


وهل تعلم ان الشخص الواحد في طاقم الغواصه الروسيه ياخد مرتب 75 دولار شهريا


وهل تعلم ان احدث دبابه امريكيه تزن 60 طن وهي######


وهل تعلم ان الطائرة F 15 المقاتله الامريكيه تزن 20 طن


وهل تعلم ان طول الطائرة القاذفة للقنابل الامريكيه (بي 52) 52 متر وعرضها 58 متر


وهل تعلم ان المانيا هي اول من صنع الصاواريخ حيث اطلقت على مدينه لندن اكثر من 1000 صاروخ محدثتا دمار هائل


وهل تعلم ان امريكا والصين لهم من الجيوش كل منهم اكثر من 5000000 جندي


وهل تعلم ان العراق والجيش العراقي نفذت عليه اكثر من 100000 طلعه جويه اثناء تحرير الكويت


وهل تعلم ان شركة فورد للسيارات هي اول شركه مصنعه لها


وهل تعلم ان اليابان هي اكبر بلد مصنع للسيارات مع العلم انه يستورد الحديد


وهل تعلم ان ارفع مبنى يقع في ماليزيا


وهل تعلم ان عدد قتلى القنبله الذريه على هيروشيما 65000 انسان وعدد قتلى القنبله الذريه على نجازاكي 35000 انسان ....... 100000 انسان


وهل تعلم ان عدد قتلى هجمات 11 سبتمبر اكثر من 3400 قتيل


وهل تعلم ان ثلث سكان اوروبا ماتوا بسبب الطاعون في القرون الوسطى


وهل تعلم ان سرعه الضوء 300000 كلم في الثانيه بينما سرعه الصوت 1200 كلم في الساعه


وهل تعلم ان بعض انواع الحديد اغلى من الذهب مثل شفرات المروحه للمحرك النفاث في الطائرة العسكرية


وهل تعلم ان اعمق نقطه في الكرة الارضيه يصل عمقها الى اكثر من 11 كلم وهي في المحيط الهادئ


وهل تعلم ان اطول سلسه جبليه تقع في المحيط الاطلسي


وهل تعلم ان الفريون هو اول سبب لحدوث ثقب في طبقة الاوزون وهو فوق استراليا


وهل تعلم ان شخص واحد من كل اربعه في الولايات الامريكيه تعرض لاطلاق النار والتهديد باطلاق النار


وهل تعلم ان كلمه (اكسترا) من اصل يوناني


وهل تعلم ان كلمه (هيدرولك) من اصل اغريقي


وهل تعلم ان الاردن هي احدى الدول العشر الفقيرة بالماء


وهل تعلم ان حاملات الطائرات مكونه من 25 طابق وبها اكثر من 5000 عامل وعامله وهم لا يرون الشمس الامرة في الاسبوع


وهل تعلم ان الهند هي اكثر بلد منتج للافلام السينمائيه حيث تنتج اكثر من 900 فلم سنويا


وهل تعلم ان المغرب هو اول بلد عربي يصنع قمر صناعي


وهل تعلم ان القدس احتلت على مدى التاريخ 24 مرة


وهل تعلم ان اطول جسر هو جسر الملك فهد الذي يبربط البحرين بالسعوديه ويبلغ طوله 25 كلم


وهل تعلم ان اندونيسيا تتكون من اكثر من 3000 جزيرة وهي اكبر تجمع للمسلمين


وهل تعلم ان كاس الماء لا توجد به سعرات حراريه


وهل تعلم ان امريكا كانت مستعمرة لبريطانيا سابقا


وهل تعلم ان اول من وصل للقمر هم السوفيت


وهل تعلم ان السعوديه في المرتبه السادسه لانتاج القمح


وهل تعلم ان المانيا هي ثالث قوة اقتصاديه في العالم


وهل تعلم ان جميع اسماء الانبياء غير عربيه ما عدا محمد و شعيب


وهل تعلم ان الانسان الطبيعي يتنفس في اليوم اكثر من 35000 مرة


وهل تعلم ان اطول كلمه هي كلمه انكليزيه وهي اسم الحامض النووي وتتكون من اكثر من 100 حرف
----------------------------
تم حذف تعليق بسيط لتطرقه للسياسه بشكل مباشر .
قلم حر .*


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

ايه كل ده يا كريزي ده  موضوع اكثر من رائع بجد تفوقتي علي نفسك


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

ميرسي ياملك العقرب لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## قلم حر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

موضوع جميل و متنوع ......لكن هناك بعض المعلومات الغير دقيقه ....و أيضا معلومات تصنف تحت بند ( خطأ شائع ) .
لكن يبقى موضوع متميز غزير بالمعلومات التي أغلبها صحيح ةو دقيق .
لمن يحب أن نتحاور بدقه المعلومات و صحتها .......سأضع أول معلومه أعترض عليها :


> *وهل تعلم ان اول من وصل للقمر هم السوفيت*


و هناك أكثر من نقطه غيرها .
شكرا للموضوع المميز و الذي يفتح بابا لحوار ثقافي جميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

اشكرك ياقلم حر لمرورك ومشاركتك
هابحث انى واكيد هاكتب ردى 
واشكرك من اجل تعليقك الجميل ده


----------



## kokooo22 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

بجد انا استمتعت جدا بالموضوع دة موضوع جميل ومنتظرين المزيد وربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*هل تعلم ؟؟*

ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي 

الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما 
الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة 

الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة 

الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها 

أن المخ البشرى يتكون من أثنى عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة 

أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859 

أن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453، أي دامت 115 عاماً 

أن أول حديقة حيوان انشئت في العالم . . كانت في باريس عام 1793م 

تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو 

أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم 

البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42 

الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما 
أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان 

أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة 

أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً 
أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق 

أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال 

أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور 

أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم 

أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات 

اول من اصدر بيانات عسكرية مكتوبة في الشرق الاوسط هو نابليون 
سليمان الحلبي الفتى الدمشقي الذي كان يدرس في القاهرة قتل كليبر 

ثورة التصحيح قادها في مصر انور السادات 

اول بئر بترول اكتشف في السعودية في الظهران

مخترع جهاز مانعة الصواعق هو فرانكلين 

القلزم اسم كان يطلق على السويس 

اول قمر صناعي روسي هو سبوتنيك 

الصاروخ الفضائي الامريكي الذي انفجر هو تشلنجر 

النهر الاصفر هو الاسم القديم لــ هوانج هو 

المدينة التي عرفت باسم طليطلة توليدو

اول قمر صناعي امريكي هو يوس ايه سات 

مؤسس القاديانية هو سينكوم 

وادي الحجاز مدينة اسمها الحالي يليجار 

مخترع المصعد الكهربائي هو اوتيس 

مكتشف مصل الحمى القرمذية هو جورج لا 

اول رائد فضاء امريكي هو الف تسيرد 

الاسم الاصلي لمدينة تولوز هو طولوشه 

اول رائد فضاء روسي هو يوري جاجارين 

صارقي هو الاسم الاصلي لــ صيرة 

طرابلس اسم مدينة عربية في ليبيا ولبنان 

اول من هبط على القمر في 21\7\1969 هو نيل ارمسترونج 

البحيرة السخية هي البحر الميت 

مخترع الثلاجة هو كولمان 

ارض القمر هي سيناء 

ارض الفيروز هي سيناء 

مقبرة الغزاة هي القاهرة 

البوابة العربية الشمالية هي العراق 

مضيق الزقازيق هو الاسم القديم ل جبل طارق 

بحر القلزم هو الاسم القديم للبحر الاحمر 

اول من دار حول الارض هو جون جلين 

مخترع السينما هو الاخوين لومبيز 

مدينة حراسا اسمها الحالي طرابلس 

مخترع اشعة الليزر هو مميان

اول من الف معجم باللغو الانجليزية هو مونتون 

اوغندة ) هي البلد الوحيدة في العالم التي لا يتغير فيها موعد الإفطار في شهر رمضان صيفاً وشتاء… بسبب موقعها على خط الاستواء حيث يتساوى طول الليل والنهار على مدار السنة دون تغير يذكر. 

كلمة ( دكتور ) كلمة لاتينية ومعناها مهندس أو معلم، وأول جامعة منحت هذا اللقب هي (جامعة بولونية الإيطالية ) حيث منحت لقب دكتور لخريج في القانون.. 

أكبر جزء من فيتامينات الفاكهة يوجد في قشرها، ولذلك ينبغي أن نأكلها بقشرها كلما استطعنا ذلك. 

أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن تناول الإنسان للجزر بأنواعه الطازج أو المطبوخ أو العصير يمنع من السرطان بنسبة تزيد عن 50% إذا تناوله بصورة منظمة وبكميات معتدلة. 

شرب) الشاي ( بعد الطعام مباشرة يعد خطأ كبيراً حيث يحول دون امتصاص الجسم لعنصر الحديد، ولذا ينصح الأطباء بشرب الشاي بعد ساعتين على الأقل من الأكل. 

(الصندوق الأسود ) والذي كثيراً ما نسمع عن بدء البحث عنه عقب الإعلان عن وقوع كارثة جوية لإحدى الطائرات لمعرفة أسباب الحادث، هذا الصندوق الأسود ليس أسود اللون كما يظن البعض، ولكن لونه الحقيقي برتقالي حتى يسهل العثور عليه وسط حطام الطائرة أو في أعماق المحيطات، والسبب في تسميته بالصندوق الأسود يرجع لارتباطه دائماً بالكوارث والمصائب الجوية 

اقدم قاموس انجليزي عربي هو المورد 

مؤسس دار الهلال المصرية للطباعة والنشر هو جورج زيدان 

كنتتراجي في اللغة اللاتينية تعني صانع احذية 

مخترع جهاز الميكروفون هو برليز هوج 

صاحب وعد بلفور هو بولفر 

الزعيم الذي فكك الاتحاد السوفياتي هو ميخائيل غورباتشوف 

ياسر عرفات زعيم منظمة فتح 

اتفاقية كامب ديفيد كانت عام 1977 

مؤتمر مدريد كان عام 1992 

غزو العراق للكويت كان عام 1990 

اتفاقية وادي عربة بين الاردن واسرائيل كانت عام 1994 

مذبحة قانا كانت عام 1996 

مذبحة صابرا وشاتيلا كانت عام 1982 

ضرب المفاعل النووي العراقي كان عام 1979 

خرج اليهود من ارض طابا المصرية عام 1987 

مؤتمر القمة العربي الاول عقد عام 1947 

اول امين عام للجامعة العربية هو عبد الرحمن عزام 

البلد العربي الذي تقع فيه الجامعة العربية هو مصر 

ثورة يوليو قامت في مصر 

ثورة الجزائر كانت ضد الفرنسيين 

ثورة الفاتح كانت في ليبيا 

مؤسس علم الوراثة هو مندل 

المدينة التي عرفت باسم غرناطة افريقيا هي جان فرانو 

اول من وضع اسس جراحة التجميل هو ماكندود 

علم التشريح الجنائي ابتكره فيزيوليوس 

مخترع المحرك الكهربائي هو فارادي 

مؤسس علم التمريض هو فلورنس ناتجيل 

المدينة التي كانت تسمى عروس البحر هي فينيسيا 

المدينة التي كان يطلق عليها اسم المدينة السوداء هي سنغافورة 

اول من وصل القطب الشمالي هو روبرت بيري 

مدينة الدوقية الجميلة هي منسيا 

المدينة التي تعرضت لاكبر هجمات بالصواريخ هي بغداد 

المدينة التي لقبت ببرلين الساحل العماني هي دبا 

مخترع جهاز الروبوت "الانسان الالي" هو فولتون 

دورة الدم الكبرى مخترعها هو وليام هارفي 

مدينة فيينا الشرق هي بانكوك 

معنى كلمة هرم المقبرة الكبرى 

اول بنك في العالم "بانكو دي ريالتو" كان في البندقية 

المدينة التي لقبت بقيثارة الاندلس هي غارسيا لوكا 

مؤسس الجمعيات التعاونية هو اوين 

مخترع القطار هو ستيفنوس 

مكتشف الفيتامينات هو هوب نيز 

مخترع الكوداكتور هو هولت 

مكتشف ميكروب التيفوئيد هو باستور 

مؤسس المسرح المصري هو يعقوب صنوع 

مخترع الالة البخارية هو نيو كومن 

اول سفينة تجارية على الطاقة الذرية عبرت المحيط الاطلسي هي بيتا 

المدينة التي كانت تدعى "سالزيوري" هي باجمبور

مخترع السيارة هو واط 

مكتشف بحيرة فكتوريا هو وندسن 

اول غواصة سارت بالطاقة الذرية هي تينانيل 

الجزر التي اطلق عليها قديما جزر الخالدات هي الازور 

ارض الكنانة الاسم القديم لـ مصر 

مخترع الغواصة هو هوتلب 

اول من استعمل البراشوت هو حانيران

مبتكر الطاولة المستديرة هو بسمارك 

بريسيل مدينة قديمة غير ان اسمها اصبح ارجواي 

اول شبكة تلفزيونية في العالم كانت في المانيا 

بلاد النبط تقع في الشمال الافريقي

مبتكر جاكيت البدلة الرجالي هو جورج السادس 

مكتشف القارة الامريكية هو فيسبوتشي

اسيا الصغرى هو الاسم القديم لـ الصين

الدولة التي سميت قديما دهيلاس هي ايطاليا 

مخترع العوامة هو وتيل

مكتشف هاواي واستراليا ونيوزلندا هو ادريك

اول رئيس امريكي كاثوليكي هو نكسون 

مكتشف مادة الكورتيزون الطبية هو فوهلر 

مبتكر الكولونيا هو "الماء الملكي" هو حجارزك 

اول دار للاوبرا افتتحت في باريس 

هولندا الجديدة هي اسم لــ نيوزلندا 

بلاد منتصف الليل هي النرويج

اول مؤتمر لرؤساء دول العالم كان في اسمرة 

الصاروخ متعدد المراحل مخترعه هو اديسون 

مكتشف جزيرة جبر لاند هو ابن ماجد 

اول فلم ناطق في السينما هو ذهب مع الريح 

البلاد التي اطلق عليه الحبشة القديمة هي السودان 

بلاد القصدير قديما هي انجلترا

بلاد ساحل الذهب هي غينيا 

المسدس من اختراعات كوليت

بلاد النور هي البانيا

اول عملة ورقية ظهرت في العالم كانت في المانيا 

القهوة ظهرت لاول مرة في اليمن 

اول دولة ظهر فيها الشاي اندونيسيا

اول شركة اخترعت نظام الفيزا كارد هي لندن اكسبرس 

اشهر بورصات العالم هي طوكيو

اكثر الدول انتاجا للسلاح هي فرنسا

البنتاجون هو اسم وزارةالدفاع في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 

السي اي ايه هي وكالة المخابرات في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 

الاديب العربي الذي اصيب بالعمى نتيجة الجدري هو ابو العلاء المعري 

الدولة الافريقية غانا كان اسمها قبل الاستقلال ساحل الذهب 

اصل كلمة طماطم (بندورة) هو : ايطالي وتعني التفاحة الذهبية 

بعدد الارض عن الشمس 93 مليون ميل وتستغرق رحلة شعاع 

الشمس حتى يصل الارض 8 دقائق 

تمثال الحرية من اضخم التماثيل في العالم وصنع من : نحاس سمكه 1,5 سم اما قاعدته فمن الاسمنت والجرانيت 

ايسلندا كانت مستعمرة دانماركية وهي الان جمهورية مستقلة 

ليوباتراا ذات الجمال الخارق تزوجت : مرتين واحدة من اخيها بطليموس والثانية من مارك انطونيوا 

اول جامع في مصر بناه : عمر ابن العاص عام 642 ميلادية 

الالوان الرئيسية الثلاث التي يتكون اي لون منها هي : الاحمر والاصفر والازرق 

الوان قوس قزح هي : البنفسجي , النيلي , الازرق , الاخضر , الاصفر , البرتقالي , الاحمر 

للقط 18 اصبعا- في الارجل الامامية 8 وعشرة اصابع في الارجل الخلفية 

وزن الانسان على القمر هو سدس وزنه على الارض لان جاذبية القمر سدس جاذبية الارض 

مخترع اشعة اكس رونتجن 

اكبر دولة مصدرة للبخور في العالم هي الصومال 

مدينة الشهباء هي مدينة حلب 

اول قائد عبر المحيط الاطلسي بالطائرة هو ليندبرج 

الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات 

العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت 

تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش
 الواحد حوالي 150 يوما 

البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان 

أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة 

أن اكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها 5600 كيلومتر 

أن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا 

أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 
جراماً 

أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق 

أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء 

الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه 

أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير 

أن 40% من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل 

أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد 

أن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود

أن أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية . . هي باريس عام 1880م 

أن أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم إلتقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م 

عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد 

اول غرفة تجارية عربية كانت في القاهرة 

مؤسس الديانة البهائية هو بهاء الله 

لقب صاحب الشهادتين اطلق على حزيمة بن ثابت الانصاري 

مخترع اللاسلكي هو بل 

مكتشف مرض البلهارسيا هو بلهارس 

واضع مخطط تحديد النسل هو مالتوس 

عمر الذبابة عندما تبدأ بوضع البيض اسبوع 

تضرب الغوريلا على صدرها عندما تكون خائفة 

الحيوان الذي يصاب بصداع الراس مثل الانسان هو الغوريلا عند الجوع 

مكتشف ميكروب السل هو باستور 

اكثر دول العالم التي سرقت اثار مصرية هي فرنسا 

الدولة التي سرقت اكثر عدد من المسلات الفرعونية هي فرنسا 

معهد العالم العربي للفنون والاداب موجود في باريس 

اكثر الجرائد والروايات العربية من اوروبا تصدر في فرنسا 

الدولة التي انشات منظمة الفرنكونتينية هي فرنسا 

الامبراطورية الفرنسية في الشرق الاوسط التي سوف تكون قاعدتها مصر هدمت في القاهرة 

اسم الدار التي اسر فيها لويس ملك فرنسا عندما هزم في المنصورة هي دار ابن لقمان 

الفدية التي دفعتها زوجة الملك لويس للقاضي بن لقمان للافراج عن زوجها 35 الف وقية من الذهب 

اول من ادخل المطابع الى مصر نابليون بونبارت 

لزعيمم الذي قاد ثورة الضباط الاحرار في مصر عام 1952 هو جمال عبد الناصر

:kap:


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

بجد موسوعه معلومااااااااااااات راااااااااااااائعه تسلمى ربنا يبارك حياتك فراشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

شكرآ يا مادونا حبيبتى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

ميرسى يا مرمر على الصورة الجميلة دى 

و الصورة اللى تحت اسمك رائعة زى ميكون ظاهرة بجد 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فراشة*

*أزاي بقي يا فراشة عيزة الواحد يقرأ كل دة*
*يعني عيزاه يعمي*

*عامة موضوع جيد ومجهود رائع في جمع المعلومات *

*بس من أهم المعلومات التي غابت عن الموضوع هي ...*
*إن توين هو أول من رفع راية النصرة أما جيوش الأعداء بالمنتدي وجعلهم يتقهقروا بغيظ وأنتي عارفة قصدي مين بالأعداء .......*
*:hlp::hlp::hlp:*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخت فراشة*
> 
> *
> ...


 
سلام و محبة


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

شكرآ يا رامى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*



> شكرآ يا رامى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 شكرا الك يا فراشة 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟؟*

العفوووو اى خدمة


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

معلومات رائعة

شكرا يا *crazy_girl* على هذا الموضوع  الاكثر من رائع


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد ويحوي معلومات كثيرة 
شكرا لكي crazy_girl 
الرب يباركك †


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

هل تعلمى ان هذا الموضوع رائع جدآ​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات*

ميرسي ليكو بجد لمروركم ومشاركتكم الحلوة دى


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة ....*

*الف شكر على مروركم جميعاً*​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*

*الف شكر على مروركم جميعاً يا اخوتى الاحبة .. ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*

موضوع جميل , و معلوماته غريبه فعلا .
شكرا ليك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل , و معلوماته غريبه فعلا .
> شكرا ليك .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب قلم حر وردك الجميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*

معلومات بجد عسولة 
وغريبة بس جميلة
واغلبهم عجبونى خااااااااالص

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christ my lord (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*



vetaa قال:


> معلومات بجد عسولة
> وغريبة بس جميلة
> واغلبهم عجبونى خااااااااالص
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*



معلومات غريبه جداااا 

ميرسى جدااا christ my lord


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*



Meriamty قال:


> معلومات غريبه جداااا ​
> ميرسى جدااا christ my lord​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*

- أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي عضلة اللسان!!

اقوى عضلة في جسم الانسان هي القلب 

معلومات جديدة وغريبة فعلاً شكراً أخى على المعلومات دى 

amjad


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

برغم قدمه , يثبت لأهميته و كم المعلومات الهائل الموجود فيه .
شكرا أخ طوني .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات هامة جداااااا ... وغريبة جداااااا*



amjad-ri قال:


> - أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي عضلة اللسان!!
> 
> اقوى عضلة في جسم الانسان هي القلب
> 
> ...


 
*الف شكررر على مرورك الجميل جدا دة يا امجد .. نورت الموضوع اخى الحبيب*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا للتثبيت اخ قلم حر 

الرب يباركك وينور حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



قلم حر قال:


> برغم قدمه , يثبت لأهميته و كم المعلومات الهائل الموجود فيه .
> شكرا أخ طوني .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 



شكرا لتثبيت الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 

شكرا لمرورك 

انشاء الله يكون الموضوع عجب اكبر عدد من الزوار 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ayman_r (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله دي*


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا لمرورك 

والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

حقيقى يستاهل التثبييييييت
موضوع اكتر من جميل
ومعلوماتة حلوة جدا وشيقة

ربنا يوفقك داييما


----------



## tom8144 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*هذا الموضوع يحتوي على كم هائل من المعلومات
عنجد يستاهل التثبيت
شكرا كثيييييييييييييير على الموضوع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



vetaa قال:


> حقيقى يستاهل التثبييييييت
> موضوع اكتر من جميل
> ومعلوماتة حلوة جدا وشيقة
> 
> ربنا يوفقك داييما


 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك 

انشاء الله دائما عند حسن الظن


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



tom8144 قال:


> شكرا على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة


 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



صوت الرب قال:


> *هذا الموضوع يحتوي على كم هائل من المعلومات*
> *عنجد يستاهل التثبيت*
> *شكرا كثيييييييييييييير على الموضوع*
> *الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*
> *سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


 

شكرا للثقة 

انشاء الله دائما عند حسن الظن 

شكرا مرة ثانية 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## أسد (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

2- زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 كيلو مترات..
معلومة رائـــعة leasantr
هههههههه
شكراً على المعلومات عموماً


----------



## thelife.pro (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## David Paul (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

In The Name Of Father,Son,HolySpirit,One God ,Amen


Thanks for the Link Please accept my 
humble contribution towards this corner through this Article for  relationship of the Holy Trinity with 
Science and redemption,hope the regular blessed guests for this link to read the article,and feel free to translate into Arabic if you like,God bless



                                  Holy Trinity & Science



As Human was created in the Image of GOD, thus would be there a scientific dimentions for Trinity and the relation between the Three Persons of Trinity is just like the connection between the systems of Human as the following representation herein;

-First I will talk about the “Father” as He is represented in Human body by the “Brain and spinal cord”(Central Nervous System),therefore the C.N.S is controlling the whole body in association with the Autonomic system via the Sympathetic and Parasympathetic influence, by sending Messages through the Efferent Neurones to every organ and system in the entire body as this system is under the control of the “Father”…
-Second the “Son”(CHRIST) as He is represented by the (Heart)which is under the influence of the “Father” by the (C.N.S),undoubtedly working in a constant dynamic rhythmic and organised automaticity so they support each other in a dynamic relationship likewise the ,(Heart) consisted of the Pulmonary and Systemic Blood Circulation that is feeding the C.N.S and the entire body, provided that the venous blood circulation (unoxygenated blood) represents the old covenant while the arterial blood circulation(oxygenated blood) represents the new covenant of Redemption so we can see here the Son manifested by the Heart pumping blood continiously for redemption and life continuity in association with the Father (Brain)…
-Third the “HOLY SPIRIT” that is the outcome of the work of both the Brain (Father) and Heart (Son),represented through the initiated Messages to the entire human body to function,think,move,talk etc.…thus He is Acting for both unanimously(the human thinking)in the (Father)& a pumping of blood by the heart(Christ) in order to generate acts and movement ,etc…
The Holy Trinity is every where not only in humans physical body but also through the entire universe and beyond, taking care of every matter in the visible and invisible life…,the coordination between the three is so complicated and can not be separated adding to that on the contrary there is an” evil black trinity” which is under the control of the beast and the dragon and the false prophet(revelation) ,living in those rejecting the Transparent White Heavenly Christian Trinity .Such a topic(Triangle of Trinity) is so expanding &  wide to talk about in few lines but this is a simple definition for the Trinity, and is not only a scientific phenomena because it reveals to us the way this life was constructed and organised certainly…esp. for those don’t believe in the entire Bible either the Jewish ******ure & the Christian Gospel .We don’t need to link spirituality with Science cause GOD is so infinite and endless to put him in a ***** ,and the works of his hands through creation can tell how mighty He is…,in other way the Bible is rich with Basic & advanced Science but we look at the Book from a Spiritual side.
And as we could see from this de******ion above that the Three are only One and One Image adding to the mind that all  vital elements that do exist in the whole universe were created in a Trinitarian manner  for instance an atom which represents the smallest
particle in this world is consisted of three elements(Elec,Neu,Prot)this topic is so wide and it expands beyond…
Your In Christ
David


----------



## David Paul (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

In The Name Of Father,Son,HolySpirit,One God ,Amen


Thanks for the Link Please accept my 
humble contribution towards this corner through this Article for  relationship of the Holy Trinity with 
Science and redemption,hope the regular blessed guests for this link to read the article,and feel free to translate into Arabic if you like,God bless



                                  Holy Trinity & Science



As Human was created in the Image of GOD, thus would be there a scientific dimentions for Trinity and the relation between the Three Persons of Trinity is just like the connection between the systems of Human as the following representation herein;

-First I will talk about the “Father” as He is represented in Human body by the “Brain and spinal cord”(Central Nervous System),therefore the C.N.S is controlling the whole body in association with the Autonomic system via the Sympathetic and Parasympathetic influence, by sending Messages through the Efferent Neurones to every organ and system in the entire body as this system is under the control of the “Father”…
-Second the “Son”(CHRIST) as He is represented by the (Heart)which is under the influence of the “Father” by the (C.N.S),undoubtedly working in a constant dynamic rhythmic and organised automaticity so they support each other in a dynamic relationship likewise the ,(Heart) consisted of the Pulmonary and Systemic Blood Circulation that is feeding the C.N.S and the entire body, provided that the venous blood circulation (unoxygenated blood) represents the old covenant while the arterial blood circulation(oxygenated blood) represents the new covenant of Redemption so we can see here the Son manifested by the Heart pumping blood continiously for redemption and life continuity in association with the Father (Brain)…
-Third the “HOLY SPIRIT” that is the outcome of the work of both the Brain (Father) and Heart (Son),represented through the initiated Messages to the entire human body to function,think,move,talk etc.…thus He is Acting for both unanimously(the human thinking)in the (Father)& a pumping of blood by the heart(Christ) in order to generate acts and movement ,etc…
The Holy Trinity is every where not only in humans physical body but also through the entire universe and beyond, taking care of every matter in the visible and invisible life…,the coordination between the three is so complicated and can not be separated adding to that on the contrary there is an” evil black trinity” which is under the control of the beast and the dragon and the false prophet(revelation) ,living in those rejecting the Transparent White Heavenly Christian Trinity .Such a topic(Triangle of Trinity) is so expanding &  wide to talk about in few lines but this is a simple definition for the Trinity, and is not only a scientific phenomena because it reveals to us the way this life was constructed and organised certainly…esp. for those don’t believe in the entire Bible either the Jewish ******ure & the Christian Gospel .We don’t need to link spirituality with Science cause GOD is so infinite and endless to put him in a ***** ,and the works of his hands through creation can tell how mighty He is…,in other way the Bible is rich with Basic & advanced Science but we look at the Book from a Spiritual side.
And as we could see from this de******ion above that the Three are only One and One Image adding to the mind that all  vital elements that do exist in the whole universe were created in a Trinitarian manner  for instance an atom which represents the smallest
particle in this world is consisted of three elements(Elec,Neu,Prot)this topic is so wide and it expands beyond…
Your In Christ
David


----------



## cuteledia (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

الموضوع اكتر من رائع 
تسلم ايدك علي المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا لمرورك 

انشاء الله يتحقق اكبر استفادة من المعلومات 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## meyer (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

30:​


----------



## meyer (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا كثير على الموضوع


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا لمرورك 

انشاء الله 
يحقق اكبر افادة


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

*ماهو أكبر حيوان في العالم؟ 

أكبر حيوان على الإطلاق في عالمنا هو الحوت الأزرق، قد يصل طوله إلى مايزيد على 100 قدم، ووزنه إلى 150 طن لدى اكتمال نموه. 







ما هو أطول حيوان؟ 

أطول حيوان في العالم هو الزرافة. قد تنظر الزرافة إلى الأسفل من علو 20 قدم أي ما يوازي علو منزل مؤلف من طابقين. 






ما هو أبطأ حيوان لبون في العالم؟ 

هو الكسلان الثلاثي أصابع القوام، فهو يسير بسرعة 100يارد في الساعة والكسلان كما هو معروف حيوان أدرد يقيم في أشجار الغابات الاستوائية بأمريكا الجنوبية والوسطى. 






هل يستطيع أضخم طير في العالم أن يطير؟ 

أضخم طير في العالم على درجة من الضخامة تحول بينه وبين القدرة على الطيران، إنها النعامة التي تعيش في مراعي إفريقيا البرية عندما تقف يصل ارتفاعها إلى 8 أقدام وقد تزن مايزيد على 300 باوند. 






ماحجم أصغر طائر؟ 

أصغر طائر ضئيل جداً بحيث أنه بوزن مكعب السكر. إنه طائر طنان صغير يسمى الطنان، لا يزيد حجمه عن حجم النحلة، لايزيد طوله مع احتساب ذيله الطويل عن 2.5 إنش. يعيش الطنان في كوبا. 






ما الحيوان صاحب أطول أنف؟ 

أطول أنف يتميز به حيوان هو بطول 6.5 قدم أي ما يوازي مقاس رجل طويل. إنه أنف الفيل طبعاً، يستخدم الفيل أنفه أو خرطومه للتنفس والشم، كما يستطيع أن يملأه بالماء ليرشه على جسده مانحاً نفسه حماماً ممتعاً، كما يستخدمه لإيصال الطعام إلى فمه وكذلك للدفاع عن نفسه. 




*​

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة ياجوجو
والصور كمان حلوة جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

رااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا جوجو 
ديما ممتعنا بمواضيعك الجامده 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

معلومات حلوة يا جوجو
بس أنا عرفاها كلها 
تخيل مكنتش أعرف الصور
هههههههههههههه
الصور جميله قوى


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة ياجوجو
> 
> والصور كمان حلوة جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*اخيييييييير لاقيت حاجة عجبتك*
*ياااااااا الف نهار ابيض*
*انا مش مصدق نفسى *
*نورتى يا امى الغالية*
*بوجودك العطر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا جوجو ​
> ديما ممتعنا بمواضيعك الجامده
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 *حبيبى نورتنى بوجودك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



sara A قال:


> معلومات حلوة يا جوجو
> بس أنا عرفاها كلها
> تخيل مكنتش أعرف الصور
> هههههههههههههه
> الصور جميله قوى


*طيب لما انتى عارفاها *
*داخلة تقريها لية*
*هة *
*انطقة *
*الانكار مش هينفعك*
*هههههههههه*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة بمرورك الجميل*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

أهو قلت ينكن فيه حاجه جديده
بس ملقتش 
شاطره طلعت عرفاهم كلهم
كنت أقرأ السؤال وأجاوب قبل ماأشوف الصوره
هههههههههههههه
ويبارك فيك
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

ميرسي يا جوجو على المعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا جوجو على المعلومات الجميلة دي


*ميرسى للمرور الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



sara A قال:


> أهو قلت ينكن فيه حاجه جديده
> بس ملقتش
> شاطره طلعت عرفاهم كلهم
> كنت أقرأ السؤال وأجاوب قبل ماأشوف الصوره
> ...


ههههههههه
شكرا لتعليقك الجميل 
​


----------



## نسيم الصباح (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ولله في خلقه شؤون
ما اجمل هدا التنوع بين مخلوقات الله
بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي
وشكرا على المعلومات المدعمة بالصور الجميلة
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



نسيم الصباح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ولله في خلقه شؤون
> ما اجمل هدا التنوع بين مخلوقات الله
> ...


*مبسوط جدا لمرورك ومشاركاتك*
*ولوجودك وسطينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك *​


----------



## kokielpop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا 
على المعلومات المفيدة ياجوجو
والصور كمان حلوة جدا
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## totty (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*

_ميرسى خاااااااااالص على المعلومات الجميله_​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



kokielpop قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا ​*
> *على المعلومات المفيدة ياجوجو*
> *والصور كمان حلوة جدا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*انا مبسوط انهم عجبوك *
*ميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر & اصغر & أطول & أبطئ &*



totty قال:


> _ميرسى خاااااااااالص على المعلومات الجميله_​


*ميرسى خالص على مرورك وذوقك العالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*ميررررسى يا طونى على المعلومات الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

ميرسي اوى على معلوماتك يا thelife.pro
بجد معومات جميلة وعميقة وكتيرة
ربنا يزيدك بركة
وتمدنا بثقافتك الكبيرة دى​


----------



## dodoz (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومات الجامدة و المفيدة و ربنا يعوضك_


----------



## aboezeec (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

معلومات قيمه جدا 
انا اتمني انها تكون في صفحتي بس خايف احسن تزعل مني
aboezeec


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

منون وشاكر جدااااااااا 

                     ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اووى 

على معلوماتك الرائعة


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى يا طونى على المعلومات الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


 

شكرا ليكي دونا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



amjad-ri قال:


> ميرسي اوى على معلوماتك يا thelife.pro​
> بجد معومات جميلة وعميقة وكتيرة
> ربنا يزيدك بركة
> 
> وتمدنا بثقافتك الكبيرة دى​


 

شكرا لمرورك 
امجد 
المعلومات انا جامعها من تعب الاعضاء اجميعين 
واللي هنن جوهر الموضوع 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على المعلومات الجامدة و المفيدة و ربنا يعوضك_


 

شكرا لمرورك 

انشاء الله يقدم الموضوع اكبر استفادة


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



aboezeec قال:


> معلومات قيمه جدا
> انا اتمني انها تكون في صفحتي بس خايف احسن تزعل مني
> aboezeec


 

شكرا لمرورك 

وانشاء الله بتقدملنا انت معلومات اجمل واوسع 

اهلا بيك معنا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> منون وشاكر جدااااااااا
> 
> ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اووى
> 
> على معلوماتك الرائعة


 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

يعطيك العافيه يا ( كرماوي ) .
يفك من التثبيت .
اٍشتقنالك .​


----------



## waleed200530 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء  يا  
thelife.pro

على مجهودك الطيب*


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2008)

*هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

 أن مكتشف الهيدروجين هو هنري كافندش في عام 1766.
* أن مخترع مقياس ريختر لتسجيل الزلازل هو العالم الألماني ريختر في عام 1953.
* أن مكتشف البنسلين هو الكسندر فلمنج .
* أنه يعود اختراع الثلاجة إلى عام 1850 وظهرت الثلاجة المنزلية لأول مرة في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة .
* أن مكتشف لقاح الكلب هو لويس باستو .
* أن اسحاق نيوتن هو مكتشف قانون الجاذبية عام 1687م.
* أن الدعجاء لقب يطلق على ليلة الثامن والعشرين من ليالي الشهر القمري .
* أن دم الإنسان يحتوي على ما يكفي لصناعة خمسة مسامير من الحديد 
* أن بعض أنواع السمك تقتل فريستها بصعقها بشحنة كهربائية تصدر من جسمها .
* أن نجم ( سهيل ) أكبر من شمسنا بمئة مرة .
* أن أول منطقة نزل فيها كولومبوس هي جزيرة سان سلفادور 
* أن كوكب المشتري يوازي وزنه 318 ضعف وزن الأرض .
* أن الصقر أقوى الطيور بصراً .
* أن أول رائد فضاء أمريكي هو ألان شيبرد .
* أطول الحشرات عمراً... من فصيلة الخنافس تحمل اسم ـ الخنفساء الرائعة ـ إذ أن تحولها من طور اليرقة إلى طور العذراء فقط يحتاج إلى 47 سنة كاملة.
* في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا . 
* أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 1.5 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم . 
* أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية . . هي باريس عام 1880م .
* عدد خلايا المخ البشري أثني عشر مليون خلية تتحكم بالعضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة .
* البعوضة لها أسنان ، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب  28 سناً ، وللفيل 32 ، وللجمل 34 ، وللكلب 42 سناً 
* المشتري،اكبر الكواكب الشمسية ،  قطره 88 ألفاً و700 ميل . . ولو افترضنا أن عداء يجري بسرعة 6 أميال في الساعة ،  فإنه سيحتاج إلى خمس سنوات ليقوم بدورة كاملة حوله .
* الديناصور " ستيجوسوروس " الذي كان يزن 80 ألف رطل، كان لديه دماغان، أحدهما في رأسه والأخر في ذيله 
* من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه .
* تضع أنثى الأخطبوط 60 ألف بيضة.. ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعاً .
* الشمس تبعد عن الأرض قرابة 150 مليون كم تقريبا .
* لو أحصينا عدد الدجاج على الأرض، لتبين أن هناك دجاجتين لكل فرد من سكان الأرض .
* منارة أو مئذنة الكُتُبيه التي أقيمت في مدينة مراكش المغربية منذ ثمانية قرون، مُزج في مواد بنائها 900 كيس من المسك، بحيث تظل عابقة دائماً بعطره . 
* يوجد على سطح كوكب عطارد بحيرات متجمدة ، رغم أن الجانب المواجه للشمس تصل حرارته إلى 427 درجة مئوية، أي ما يكفي لصهر معدن الرصاص 
* ملك إيطاليا فيكتور إيمانويل الثاني أهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب،ومرصعاً بالماس.
* يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أو رخصة صيد رسمية 
* كان الإغريق يختارون شخصاً له رأس ضخم، ويحلقون شعر رأسه، ويكتبون على رأسه، ثم يترك إلى أن يطول شعره، ويرسل إلى المكان المنشود.. فإذا وصل، يقص شعره مرة ثانية.. فتقرأ الرسالة .
الكنانة هي جعبة السهام أو الأرض المعطاء .
* أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859 
* هل تعلم أن الإنسان يزاد طوله أثناء نومه . لأنه يتحرر من الجاذبية العمودية التي تقع عليه . 
* هل تعلم أن صوت الموج يسمى هدير .
* أطول شنب في العالم طوله 259 سم لرجل من مدينة ألهندوراس بالهند يبلغ طوله 150 سم فقط 
بني أبو الهول في القرن 26 ق. م .
* لم يكن الإنسان يعلم عن البحر ما يزيد عن عمقه على 165 متراً آما الآن فقد غاص الإنسان إلى أعماق سحيقة بسبب التقدم العلمي ومن الأسماك التي تعيش هناك :
* السمكة الباسطة ، ويبلغ طولها 8 سم وتعيش على عمق 1000 متر وترسل وهيجا فضيا منيراً 
* السمكة المصفحة وتعيش على عمق 500 متر وطولها 15 سم ولها انبعاث ضوئي على امتداد جسمها .
* السمك البالغ ، ويستطيع ابتلاع سمك اكبر منه وتساعده على ذلك معدته المطاطية
* السمك الصياد : له غدة عند فتحة الأنف تعمل كطعم لإغراء الفرائس على الاقتراب منه في نهاية جسمه أجزاء مضيئة
* المحيط الهادي هو أكبر محيطات العالم وتبلغ مساحته حوالي 181 مليون كيلو متر مربع، أما أعمق بقعة في المحيطات فهي التي توجد عند خندق مارينا في المحيط الهادي ويبلغ عمقها 11033 متراً 
* علم الأنواء هو العلم الذي يهتم بمراقبة الجو والتنبؤ بأحوال الطقس
* تركيبة القشرة الأرضية بالتقريب : الأوكسجين 48% ، السليكون 28% ، الحديد 4,5% ، الكالسيوم 3,5% ، الصوديوم 2,5% ، الماغنسيوم 2,2% عناصر أخرى .
* تركيبة مياه البحر : ماء 96,4% ، كالوريد صوديوم 2,9% ، كالوريد ماغنسيوم 0,3% , كبريتات ماغنسيوم 0,2% , أملاح أخرى 0,3% . 
* أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم إلتقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م . 
* من الاصطلاحات الجغرافية الهامة اصطلاح أرخبيل ويعني مجموعة من الجزر المتجاورة . 
* منظمة ألاوبك أسستها كل من السعودية والكويت ، فنزويلا، إيران والعراق .
* هل تعلم أن دموع الحزن أكثر ملوحة من دموع الفرح ! . 
* توجد أوراق خضراء في معرض بنيويورك تحتفظ بلونها الأخضر منذ خمسة ملايين عام . 
* اعتدن النساء الإغريقيات على لبس الطرحة البيضاء في ليلة الزفاف.. ظنا منهم أنها تطرد الشرور والأرواح الشريرة . 
* بحيرة بإيكال هي أعمق بحيرة مياه عذبة في العالم وهي تعتبر أيضاً من أقدم البحيرات عمراً وهي توجد في شرق سيبيريا بروسيا ويبلغ طولها 395 ميل ومتوسط عرضها 3 أميال يصب فيها 336 نهراً . 
* الصومال هي الدولة العربية العضو في جامعة الدول العربية ولا تعتبر اللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية .
* نقول  فلان ما يعرف كوعه من بوعه . الكوع هو أطول عظمة في ابهام اليد 
والبوع هو أطول عظمة في ابهام الرجل
* هل تعلم أن ماجلان هو أول من قطع المحيط الهادي .
* سمحت الديانات الفرعونية للرجل الزواج من أخته ، ولم يكن يحق للزوج تطليق زوجته فلقد كانت العصمة بيد الزوجة التي يجوز لها تطليق زوجها . آما الرجل فلم يكن له مثل هذا الحق . 
* هل تعلم أن التفاح والفراولة والكمثرى والبرقوق والعليق تنتمي للفصيلة الوردية وهي نفس الفصيلة التي تنتمي لها أزهار الورد.
* الخنزير هو اقرب الحيوانات إلى الإنسان من حيث قابلية أعضائه للزرع في جسم الإنسان ، فصمامات قلبه يمكن أن تحل محل صمامات قلب الإنسان ، وجلده قد استعمل بنجاح لمعالجة الحروق البالغة في جسم الإنسان . ويعزى ذلك إلى أن أعضاء الخنزير كبيرة الشبه بأعضاء جسم الإنسان من حيث التركيب الكيماوي .
* من العلوم التي أبدع فيها الرازي: الطب ، الفلك ، الفلسفة ، الكيمياء والموسيقى . 
* هل تعلم أن الحلزون باستطاعته أن ينام لمده ثلاث سنوات متكاملة . 
* هل تعلم أن أول من صنع سيارة يعمل موتورها بالوقود هو المهندس الألماني كارل بينز , 1303هـ (1885م)
* هل تعلم أن اقرب حليب طبيعي لحليب المرأة هو حليب الاتان – أنثى الحمار .
* أول من اكتشف الضغط الدموي العالم ستيفن هايلز . 
* أصغر عظمة في جسم الإنسان تسمى عظمة الركاب وتوجد داخل الأذن الوسطى وهي إحدى ثلاث 
* عظمات تقوم بتوصيل ذبذبات الصوت إلى الأذن الداخلية خلف الطبلة وفي الأذن الداخلية ثلاث 
* عظمات صغيرة هي : الرِكاب ، السنديان ، المطرقة ، وهي جميعاً خلف طبلة الأذن . 
* هل تعلم أن الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه . 
* أول فيلم سينمائي ناطق عرض في 1927/10/27م الموافق لعام 1346هـ . 
* أول من أنشأ مستشفى للأمراض العقلية هو الوليد بن عبد الملك . 
* أول حديقة حيوان عامة هي تلك التي أنشأتها الإمبراطورة هاتسي من ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشر بمصر ! .
* أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد . 
* أعلى نافورة في العالم هي نافورة الملك فهد بجدة إذ يبلغ ارتفاعها 260 متر . 
* أول مسدس ناري صنع عام 1540م بإيطاليا . 
* هل تعلم أن في 21 حزيران يقع أطول نهار وأقصر ليل في القسم الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية . في اليوم نفسه يقع أقصر نهار وأطول ليل في القسم الجنوبي من الكرة الأرضية . الشيء ذاته وإن معكوساً هذه المرة يتكرر في 22 أيلول . 
تسمى هذه المواعيد :الانقلاب الشتوي والانقلاب الصيفي والانقلاب الصيفي .
* يتساوى الليل والنهار عند خط الاستواء 12 ساعة لكل منهما بحيث يكون كل نهار هو أطول نهار وكل ليل وهو أطول ليل ! 
* أول عالم أثبت أن الأشياء تتألف من ذرات هو الكيميائي البريطاني جون دالتون . وضع نظريته الذرية عام 1803.
* إصبع العذراء : نبات له استخدامات هامة في الطب , إذ نستخلص من أوراقه مادة لعلاج بعض أمراض القلب , لكنه سام جداً إذا تم تناول جرعاته بكميات كبيرة ! . 
* الاخطل هو صاحب الأذنين الكبيرتين . 
* أقدم قاموس مؤلف باللغة العربية هو العين .. ألفه العالم العربي الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي , وقد سمي هكذا لأن حرف العين كان أول أبوابه . 
* حشرة اليعسوب تعتبر أضخم حشرة وجدت على الأرض حيث أنها عاشت في عصر ما قبل التاريخ ويبلغ المدى بين طرفي جناحها 50 سم . 
* سيدة إيطالية أنجبت 52 طفل منهم 14 توأماً ثنائياً و ثلاثياً و رباعياً قبل أن تصل إلى سن الأربعين . 
هل تعلم أن أول ماكينة نسيج صنعت عام 1600م . 
* تتنقل إشارات الألم داخل جسم الإنسان من مكان الإصابة إلى مراكز الإحساس بالألم في الدماغ بسرعة 330 كيلومترا/الساعة.
* القرد لا يهرش جلده بسبب البراغيث , بل يفعل ذلك بحثاً عن بعض مناطق الملح التي توجد تحت جلده .
* أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير
* السور التي يطلق عليها الطواسين هي ثلاث سور وهي: سورة الشعراء، وسورة النمل، وسورة القصص. وأطلق هذا الاسم عليهم لأن السورتين الأوليين تبتدئان بالحروف ((طسم))، والأخيرة تبدأ بالحروف ((طس))، فلوجود هذه الحرفان الطاء والسين سميت بهذا الاسم . 
* أول من أبتكر أول تقويم للسنة هو أمنحوتب رئيس محكمة في مصر وطبيب البلاط على عهد الفرعون زوسر عام 2780 ق.م 
* سان مارينو هي أصغر جمهورية في العالم. مساحتها 62 كيلو متراَ مربعاَ من الأراضي الصخرية ، وتحوطها إيطاليا من كل الجهات. 
* اخترع "بندول الساعة" كريستيان هيوجنس عام 1657. 
* تغطي الصين مساحة تزيد عن 9560000 كيلو متر مربع ، و مع ذلك تشملها منطقة زمنية واحدة . فالساعات في أنحاء البلاد تضبط بحسب توقيت العاصمة . 
* أفريقيا تنتج معظم حاجة العالم من زيت النخيل مع أن أكبر مزارعه في العالم توجد في قارة آسيا . 
أكبر قبر في العالم هو قبر خوفو في مصر وهو أكبر أهرامات مصر ، كان فرعون مصر من بداية توليه العرش يأمر ببناء قبره . 
* طب الطيران أو ما يعرف بـ :  Aeromedicine هو أحد فروع الطب الذي يهتم بدراسة الأمراض الناشئة عن الطيران والتغيرات البدنية والنفسية المتعلقة بها.
* حديقة الأخبار : أول جريدة عربية في لبنان أسسها خليل الخوري 
* البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان
* الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما

* أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان

* أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة
* الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه
* اقرب نجمة تبعد عن الأرض مسافة 11 مليون وسبعمائة ألف كيلو متر .
* أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً

* أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق

* أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال

* أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور

* أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم

* أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات

* الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات

* العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت
* الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة

* الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة

* الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها
* أن المخ البشرى يتكون من أثنى عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة

* أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859

* أن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453، أي دامت 115 عاماً

* أن أول حديقة حيوان انشئت في العالم . . كانت في باريس عام 1793م

* تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو

* أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم

* البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42

* تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما

* ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي

* أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة

* أن اكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها 5600 كيلومتر

* أن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا

* أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً

* أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق

* أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء

* أعلى قمة في أمريكا الشمالية هي قمة جبل ماك كنلي بألاسكا التي يبلغ ارتفاعها 6200متراً . 
* أول من بنى دار لصناعة السفن....هو معاوية بن أبي سفيان بفلسطين .
* سكان تسمانيا لا يعرفون ســـوى 3 أرقام وهـــي :1 و 2 و كثير . 
* أقدم إذاعة في العالم هي إذاعة البي بي سي محطة الإذاعة البريطانية التي أنشئت عام 1922 وتبث برامجها بحوالي 50 لغة عالمية . 
* أول مركز للطاقة الهيدروليكية أنشئ سنة 1984 في (إتايبو) على الحدود بين البرازيل وأورجواي . 
* اقصر حرب في التاريخ هي بين زنجبار وإنجلترا في عام 1896، حيث استسلمت زنجبار بعد 38 دقيقة .
* تمتلك الجرادة تسع مائة عضل مستقل تقريبا أي بزيادة مئتي عضل عن الانسان الذي يملك اقل من سبعمائة عضل . ولبعض الديدان اكثر من اربعة الاف عضل مستقل
* الاكثر ثقلا : يزن قلبه 450كيلو غراما ، ورئتاه 1000كيلو غراما ، ووزن فقراته سبعة اطنان أي مايساوي وزن عشر بقرات كاملة النمو . ويزن لسانه ثلاثة اطنان أي مايعادل وزن خمسين رجلا
* هل تعلم أن الزرافة لطول رقبتها فهي لا تنام في اليوم الواحد إلا تسع دقائق و ليست على مرة واحدة إنما على ثلاث مراحل كل مرة ثلاث دقائق .
* أن هنالك نوعا من الأسماك يدعى بالسمك الصدفي بإمكانه ابتلاع إنسان كامل
* هل تعلم أن الإنسان عندما يتكلم فإنه يستعمل 44 عضلة و عندما يغضب يستعمل 23 عضلة و عضلتين فقط عندما يبتسم و أثناء النوم تسترخي 357عضلة.
* أول مرة عرف فيها الإنسان الكتابة كانت عام 4000 ق.م . 
* هل تعلم أن للصوت بصمة , أن رنين صوت أي شخص لا يمكن أن يتشابه مع رنين صوت أي شخص آخر وأن هناك نوع من الجيوب الأنفية للإنسان أيضا لا يمكن أن تتشابه مع أي شخص آخر . 
* هل تعلم أن حاسة الذوق لدى الفراش توجد في أرجلها الخلفية


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

بحبطكو بقى علشان كبيييييييييير​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ومفيد
وكل فقره فيه تصلح عنوان لموضوع
انا بعد اذنك حقتبس منك كام عنوان

شكرا لكي

*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

يا فندم براحتك وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



ميرنا قال:


> أن مكتشف الهيدروجين هو هنري كافندش في عام 1766.
> * أن مخترع مقياس ريختر لتسجيل الزلازل هو العالم الألماني ريختر في عام 1953.
> * أن مكتشف البنسلين هو الكسندر فلمنج .
> * أنه يعود اختراع الثلاجة إلى عام 1850 وظهرت الثلاجة المنزلية لأول مرة في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة .
> ...






من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه .

*شكرا" على خزان المعلومات الضخم
انما غريبة قصة الصرور
هل يعني هذا اننا اوسخ منه
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

ميرنا هنا !!
يا أهلا و يا سهلا .
منوره القسم .


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*




> * أطول شنب في العالم طوله 259 سم لرجل من مدينة ألهندوراس بالهند يبلغ طوله 150 سم فقط



اول مرة اقرأ المعلومة دى 

مرسي خالص 

ربنا يباركك




سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

** 






			أطول الحشرات عمراً... من فصيلة الخنافس تحمل اسم ـ الخنفساء الرائعة ـ إذ أن تحولها من طور اليرقة إلى طور العذراء فقط يحتاج إلى 47 سنة كاملة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
امل بتعيش امتى دى




			في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
العالم دى دماغ بجد




			من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
نضيف الراجل بيقرف




			سيدة إيطالية أنجبت 52 طفل منهم 14 توأماً ثنائياً و ثلاثياً و رباعياً قبل أن تصل إلى سن الأربعين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههه
معلومات رائعة بجد
موسوعة
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



كليم متى قال:


> من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه .​
> 
> *شكرا" على خزان المعلومات الضخم*
> *انما غريبة قصة الصرور*
> ...


مش عارف احساس بنقص عنده نقول ايه 
وبعدين انا اموت نفسى لو مسكته هو هيزلنا​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



قلم حر قال:


> ميرنا هنا !!
> يا أهلا و يا سهلا .
> منوره القسم .


 لا دا نور مشرفة يا فندم​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



اخوكم قال:


> اول مرة اقرأ المعلومة دى
> 
> مرسي خالص
> 
> ...


 اى خدمة​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



جيلان قال:


> ** *
> 
> *يا لهوى*
> *امل بتعيش امتى دى*
> ...


العفو يا جوجو نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*



ميرنا قال:


> بحبطكو بقى علشان كبيييييييييير​



هو أنا فعلا أُحبطت
بس بجد رووووووووووووووعة ياميرنا:Love_Letter_Send:
ايه الموسوعة دى كلها
ربنا يباركك ياحبى:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## ميرنا (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم ؟ ؟ ؟*

ويخليك يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل تعلم؟*

هل تعلم ان :

* أن مكتشف الهيدروجين هو هنري كافندش في عام 1766.

* أن مخترع مقياس ريختر لتسجيل الزلازل هو العالم الألماني ريختر في عام 1953.

* أن مكتشف البنسلين هو الكسندر فلمنج .

* أنه يعود اختراع الثلاجة إلى عام 1850 وظهرت الثلاجة المنزلية لأول مرة في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة .

* أن مكتشف لقاح الكلب هو لويس باستو .

* أن اسحاق نيوتن هو مكتشف قانون الجاذبية عام 1687م.

* أن الدعجاء لقب يطلق على ليلة الثامن والعشرين من ليالي الشهر القمري .

* أن دم الإنسان يحتوي على ما يكفي لصناعة خمسة مسامير من الحديد 

* أن بعض أنواع السمك تقتل فريستها بصعقها بشحنة كهربائية تصدر من جسمها .

* أن نجم ( سهيل ) أكبر من شمسنا بمئة مرة .

* أن أول منطقة نزل فيها كولومبوس هي جزيرة سان سلفادور 

* أن كوكب المشتري يوازي وزنه 318 ضعف وزن الأرض .

* أن الصقر أقوى الطيور بصراً .

* أن أول رائد فضاء أمريكي هو ألان شيبرد .

* أطول الحشرات عمراً... من فصيلة الخنافس تحمل اسم ـ الخنفساء الرائعة ـ إذ أن تحولها من طور اليرقة إلى طور العذراء فقط يحتاج إلى 47 سنة كاملة.

* في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا . 

* أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 1.5 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم . 

* أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية . . هي باريس عام 1880م .

* عدد خلايا المخ البشري أثني عشر مليون خلية تتحكم بالعضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة .

* البعوضة لها أسنان ، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب  28 سناً ، وللفيل 32 ، وللجمل 34 ، وللكلب 42 سناً 

* المشتري،اكبر الكواكب الشمسية ،  قطره 88 ألفاً و700 ميل . . ولو افترضنا أن عداء يجري بسرعة 6 أميال في الساعة ،  فإنه سيحتاج إلى خمس سنوات ليقوم بدورة كاملة حوله .

* الديناصور " ستيجوسوروس " الذي كان يزن 80 ألف رطل، كان لديه دماغان، أحدهما في رأسه والأخر في ذيله 

* من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه .

* تضع أنثى الأخطبوط 60 ألف بيضة.. ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعاً .

* الشمس تبعد عن الأرض قرابة 150 مليون كم تقريبا .

* لو أحصينا عدد الدجاج على الأرض، لتبين أن هناك دجاجتين لكل فرد من سكان الأرض .

* منارة أو مئذنة الكُتُبيه التي أقيمت في مدينة مراكش المغربية منذ ثمانية قرون، مُزج في مواد بنائها 900 كيس من المسك، بحيث تظل عابقة دائماً بعطره . 

* يوجد على سطح كوكب عطارد بحيرات متجمدة ، رغم أن الجانب المواجه للشمس تصل حرارته إلى 427 درجة مئوية، أي ما يكفي لصهر معدن الرصاص 

* ملك إيطاليا فيكتور إيمانويل الثاني أهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب،ومرصعاً بالماس.

* يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أو رخصة صيد رسمية 

* كان الإغريق يختارون شخصاً له رأس ضخم، ويحلقون شعر رأسه، ويكتبون على رأسه، ثم يترك إلى أن يطول شعره، ويرسل إلى المكان المنشود.. فإذا وصل، يقص شعره مرة ثانية.. فتقرأ الرسالة .

الكنانة هي جعبة السهام أو الأرض المعطاء .

* أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859 

* هل تعلم أن الإنسان يزاد طوله أثناء نومه . لأنه يتحرر من الجاذبية العمودية التي تقع عليه . 

* هل تعلم أن صوت الموج يسمى هدير .

* أطول شنب في العالم طوله 259 سم لرجل من مدينة ألهندوراس بالهند يبلغ طوله 150 سم فقط 

بني أبو الهول في القرن 26 ق. م .

* لم يكن الإنسان يعلم عن البحر ما يزيد عن عمقه على 165 متراً آما الآن فقد غاص الإنسان إلى أعماق سحيقة بسبب التقدم العلمي ومن الأسماك التي تعيش هناك :

* السمكة الباسطة ، ويبلغ طولها 8 سم وتعيش على عمق 1000 متر وترسل وهيجا فضيا منيراً 

* السمكة المصفحة وتعيش على عمق 500 متر وطولها 15 سم ولها انبعاث ضوئي على امتداد جسمها .

* السمك البالغ ، ويستطيع ابتلاع سمك اكبر منه وتساعده على ذلك معدته المطاطية

* السمك الصياد : له غدة عند فتحة الأنف تعمل كطعم لإغراء الفرائس على الاقتراب منه في نهاية جسمه أجزاء مضيئة

* المحيط الهادي هو أكبر محيطات العالم وتبلغ مساحته حوالي 181 مليون كيلو متر مربع، أما أعمق بقعة في المحيطات فهي التي توجد عند خندق مارينا في المحيط الهادي ويبلغ عمقها 11033 متراً 

* علم الأنواء هو العلم الذي يهتم بمراقبة الجو والتنبؤ بأحوال الطقس

* تركيبة القشرة الأرضية بالتقريب : الأوكسجين 48% ، السليكون 28% ، الحديد 4,5% ، الكالسيوم 3,5% ، الصوديوم 2,5% ، الماغنسيوم 2,2% عناصر أخرى .

* تركيبة مياه البحر : ماء 96,4% ، كالوريد صوديوم 2,9% ، كالوريد ماغنسيوم 0,3% , كبريتات ماغنسيوم 0,2% , أملاح أخرى 0,3% . 

* أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم إلتقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م . 

* من الاصطلاحات الجغرافية الهامة اصطلاح أرخبيل ويعني مجموعة من الجزر المتجاورة . 

* منظمة ألاوبك أسستها كل من السعودية والكويت ، فنزويلا، إيران والعراق .

* هل تعلم أن دموع الحزن أكثر ملوحة من دموع الفرح ! . 

* توجد أوراق خضراء في معرض بنيويورك تحتفظ بلونها الأخضر منذ خمسة ملايين عام . 

* اعتدن النساء الإغريقيات على لبس الطرحة البيضاء في ليلة الزفاف.. ظنا منهم أنها تطرد الشرور والأرواح الشريرة . 

* بحيرة بإيكال هي أعمق بحيرة مياه عذبة في العالم وهي تعتبر أيضاً من أقدم البحيرات عمراً وهي توجد في شرق سيبيريا بروسيا ويبلغ طولها 395 ميل ومتوسط عرضها 3 أميال يصب فيها 336 نهراً . 

* الصومال هي الدولة العربية العضو في جامعة الدول العربية ولا تعتبر اللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية .

* نقول  فلان ما يعرف كوعه من بوعه . الكوع هو أطول عظمة في ابهام اليد 

والبوع هو أطول عظمة في ابهام الرجل

* هل تعلم أن ماجلان هو أول من قطع المحيط الهادي .

* سمحت الديانات الفرعونية للرجل الزواج من أخته ، ولم يكن يحق للزوج تطليق زوجته فلقد كانت العصمة بيد الزوجة التي يجوز لها تطليق زوجها . آما الرجل فلم يكن له مثل هذا الحق . 

* هل تعلم أن التفاح والفراولة والكمثرى والبرقوق والعليق تنتمي للفصيلة الوردية وهي نفس الفصيلة التي تنتمي لها أزهار الورد.

* الخنزير هو اقرب الحيوانات إلى الإنسان من حيث قابلية أعضائه للزرع في جسم الإنسان ، فصمامات قلبه يمكن أن تحل محل صمامات قلب الإنسان ، وجلده قد استعمل بنجاح لمعالجة الحروق البالغة في جسم الإنسان . ويعزى ذلك إلى أن أعضاء الخنزير كبيرة الشبه بأعضاء جسم الإنسان من حيث التركيب الكيماوي .

* من العلوم التي أبدع فيها الرازي: الطب ، الفلك ، الفلسفة ، الكيمياء والموسيقى . 

* هل تعلم أن الحلزون باستطاعته أن ينام لمده ثلاث سنوات متكاملة . 

* هل تعلم أن أول من صنع سيارة يعمل موتورها بالوقود هو المهندس الألماني كارل بينز , 1303هـ (1885م)

* هل تعلم أن اقرب حليب طبيعي لحليب المرأة هو حليب الاتان – أنثى الحمار .

* أول من اكتشف الضغط الدموي العالم ستيفن هايلز . 

* أصغر عظمة في جسم الإنسان تسمى عظمة الركاب وتوجد داخل الأذن الوسطى وهي إحدى ثلاث 

* عظمات تقوم بتوصيل ذبذبات الصوت إلى الأذن الداخلية خلف الطبلة وفي الأذن الداخلية ثلاث 

* عظمات صغيرة هي : الرِكاب ، السنديان ، المطرقة ، وهي جميعاً خلف طبلة الأذن . 

* هل تعلم أن الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه . 

* أول فيلم سينمائي ناطق عرض في 1927/10/27م الموافق لعام 1346هـ . 

* أول من أنشأ مستشفى للأمراض العقلية هو الوليد بن عبد الملك . 

* أول حديقة حيوان عامة هي تلك التي أنشأتها الإمبراطورة هاتسي من ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشر بمصر ! .

* أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد . 

* أعلى نافورة في العالم هي نافورة الملك فهد بجدة إذ يبلغ ارتفاعها 260 متر . 

* أول مسدس ناري صنع عام 1540م بإيطاليا . 

* هل تعلم أن في 21 حزيران يقع أطول نهار وأقصر ليل في القسم الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية . في اليوم نفسه يقع أقصر نهار وأطول ليل في القسم الجنوبي من الكرة الأرضية . الشيء ذاته وإن معكوساً هذه المرة يتكرر في 22 أيلول . 

تسمى هذه المواعيد :الانقلاب الشتوي والانقلاب الصيفي والانقلاب الصيفي .

* يتساوى الليل والنهار عند خط الاستواء 12 ساعة لكل منهما بحيث يكون كل نهار هو أطول نهار وكل ليل وهو أطول ليل ! 

* أول عالم أثبت أن الأشياء تتألف من ذرات هو الكيميائي البريطاني جون دالتون . وضع نظريته الذرية عام 1803.

* إصبع العذراء : نبات له استخدامات هامة في الطب , إذ نستخلص من أوراقه مادة لعلاج بعض أمراض القلب , لكنه سام جداً إذا تم تناول جرعاته بكميات كبيرة ! . 

* الاخطل هو صاحب الأذنين الكبيرتين . 

* أقدم قاموس مؤلف باللغة العربية هو العين .. ألفه العالم العربي الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي , وقد سمي هكذا لأن حرف العين كان أول أبوابه . 

* حشرة اليعسوب تعتبر أضخم حشرة وجدت على الأرض حيث أنها عاشت في عصر ما قبل التاريخ ويبلغ المدى بين طرفي جناحها 50 سم . 

* سيدة إيطالية أنجبت 52 طفل منهم 14 توأماً ثنائياً و ثلاثياً و رباعياً قبل أن تصل إلى سن الأربعين . 

هل تعلم أن أول ماكينة نسيج صنعت عام 1600م . 

* تتنقل إشارات الألم داخل جسم الإنسان من مكان الإصابة إلى مراكز الإحساس بالألم في الدماغ بسرعة 330 كيلومترا/الساعة.

* القرد لا يهرش جلده بسبب البراغيث , بل يفعل ذلك بحثاً عن بعض مناطق الملح التي توجد تحت جلده .

* أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير

* السور التي يطلق عليها الطواسين هي ثلاث سور وهي: سورة الشعراء، وسورة النمل، وسورة القصص. وأطلق هذا الاسم عليهم لأن السورتين الأوليين تبتدئان بالحروف ((طسم))، والأخيرة تبدأ بالحروف ((طس))، فلوجود هذه الحرفان الطاء والسين سميت بهذا الاسم . 

* أول من أبتكر أول تقويم للسنة هو أمنحوتب رئيس محكمة في مصر وطبيب البلاط على عهد الفرعون زوسر عام 2780 ق.م 

* سان مارينو هي أصغر جمهورية في العالم. مساحتها 62 كيلو متراَ مربعاَ من الأراضي الصخرية ، وتحوطها إيطاليا من كل الجهات. 

* اخترع "بندول الساعة" كريستيان هيوجنس عام 1657. 

* تغطي الصين مساحة تزيد عن 9560000 كيلو متر مربع ، و مع ذلك تشملها منطقة زمنية واحدة . فالساعات في أنحاء البلاد تضبط بحسب توقيت العاصمة . 

* أفريقيا تنتج معظم حاجة العالم من زيت النخيل مع أن أكبر مزارعه في العالم توجد في قارة آسيا . 

أكبر قبر في العالم هو قبر خوفو في مصر وهو أكبر أهرامات مصر ، كان فرعون مصر من بداية توليه العرش يأمر ببناء قبره . 

* طب الطيران أو ما يعرف بـ :  Aeromedicine هو أحد فروع الطب الذي يهتم بدراسة الأمراض الناشئة عن الطيران والتغيرات البدنية والنفسية المتعلقة بها.

* حديقة الأخبار : أول جريدة عربية في لبنان أسسها خليل الخوري 

* البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان

* الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما


* أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان


* أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة

* الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه

* اقرب نجمة تبعد عن الأرض مسافة 11 مليون وسبعمائة ألف كيلو متر .

* أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً


* أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق


* أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال


* أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور


* أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم


* أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات


* الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات


* العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت

* الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة


* الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة


* الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها

* أن المخ البشرى يتكون من أثنى عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة


* أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859


* أن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453، أي دامت 115 عاماً


* أن أول حديقة حيوان انشئت في العالم . . كانت في باريس عام 1793م


* تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو


* أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم


* البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42


* تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما


* ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي


* أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة


* أن اكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها 5600 كيلومتر


* أن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا


* أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً


* أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق


* أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء


* أعلى قمة في أمريكا الشمالية هي قمة جبل ماك كنلي بألاسكا التي يبلغ ارتفاعها 6200متراً . 

* أول من بنى دار لصناعة السفن....هو معاوية بن أبي سفيان بفلسطين .

* سكان تسمانيا لا يعرفون ســـوى 3 أرقام وهـــي :1 و 2 و كثير . 

* أقدم إذاعة في العالم هي إذاعة البي بي سي محطة الإذاعة البريطانية التي أنشئت عام 1922 وتبث برامجها بحوالي 50 لغة عالمية . 

* أول مركز للطاقة الهيدروليكية أنشئ سنة 1984 في (إتايبو) على الحدود بين البرازيل وأورجواي . 

* اقصر حرب في التاريخ هي بين زنجبار وإنجلترا في عام 1896، حيث استسلمت زنجبار بعد 38 دقيقة .

* تمتلك الجرادة تسع مائة عضل مستقل تقريبا أي بزيادة مئتي عضل عن الانسان الذي يملك اقل من سبعمائة عضل . ولبعض الديدان اكثر من اربعة الاف عضل مستقل

* الاكثر ثقلا : يزن قلبه 450كيلو غراما ، ورئتاه 1000كيلو غراما ، ووزن فقراته سبعة اطنان أي مايساوي وزن عشر بقرات كاملة النمو . ويزن لسانه ثلاثة اطنان أي مايعادل وزن خمسين رجلا

* هل تعلم أن الزرافة لطول رقبتها فهي لا تنام في اليوم الواحد إلا تسع دقائق و ليست على مرة واحدة إنما على ثلاث مراحل كل مرة ثلاث دقائق .

* أن هنالك نوعا من الأسماك يدعى بالسمك الصدفي بإمكانه ابتلاع إنسان كامل

* هل تعلم أن الإنسان عندما يتكلم فإنه يستعمل 44 عضلة و عندما يغضب يستعمل 23 عضلة و عضلتين فقط عندما يبتسم و أثناء النوم تسترخي 357عضلة.

* أول مرة عرف فيها الإنسان الكتابة كانت عام 4000 ق.م . 

* هل تعلم أن للصوت بصمة , أن رنين صوت أي شخص لا يمكن أن يتشابه مع رنين صوت أي شخص آخر وأن هناك نوع من الجيوب الأنفية للإنسان أيضا لا يمكن أن تتشابه مع أي شخص آخر . 

* هل تعلم أن حاسة الذوق لدى الفراش توجد في أرجلها الخلفية . ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

fjulgn hdi


.تونى.تون. قال:


> * أن دم الإنسان يحتوي على ما يكفي لصناعة خمسة مسامير من الحديد ​
> * من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه .​ على اساس ايه يعنى هو انضف من الانسان يا سبحان الله
> * لو أحصينا عدد الدجاج على الأرض، لتبين أن هناك دجاجتين لكل فرد من سكان الأرض .​
> * هل تعلم أن الإنسان يزاد طوله أثناء نومه . لأنه يتحرر من الجاذبية العمودية التي تقع عليه . ​ وانا اقول السرير مش بيكفينى ليه ههههههههههههه
> ...


معلومات جميله فعلا يا تونى 
تسلم على المعلومات الجديده وفيها حاجت اول مره اعرفها


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

_ميرسى يا كوكى على زوقك انتى الاجمل
وميرسى خالص على مرورك
مشكووووووووووره​_


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

*



			أطول الحشرات عمراً... من فصيلة الخنافس تحمل اسم ـ الخنفساء الرائعة ـ إذ أن تحولها من طور اليرقة إلى طور العذراء فقط يحتاج إلى 47 سنة كاملة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه امل بتعيش امتى دى






			في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
وفى كمان هنا شوية مواضيع قلم منزلها زى العسل للحيوانات

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24674

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57917




			من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع إلى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده ايه التناكة دى
وانا الى بخاف منه




			* ملك إيطاليا فيكتور إيمانويل الثاني أهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب،ومرصعاً بالماس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أو رخصة صيد رسمية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه يعنى لو دخل فى بيتنا فار اروح استأذنهم الاول تكون خربت 30:




			سمحت الديانات الفرعونية للرجل الزواج من أخته ، ولم يكن يحق للزوج تطليق زوجته فلقد كانت العصمة بيد الزوجة التي يجوز لها تطليق زوجها . آما الرجل فلم يكن له مثل هذا الحق .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه ناس بتفهم




			هل تعلم أن للصوت بصمة , أن رنين صوت أي شخص لا يمكن أن يتشابه مع رنين صوت أي شخص آخر وأن هناك نوع من الجيوب الأنفية للإنسان أيضا لا يمكن أن تتشابه مع أي شخص آخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سمعت كمان ان فى دراسة فى طريقها انها تجيب بصمات الصوت من الفضاء وطبعا هتتعرف على اصوات الناس الذين عاشوا قديما مثل المسيح مثلا و ده هيفيد كتير فى تحديد صحة الاديان

ميرسى يا تونى فى كتير منهم اول مرة اعرفه*


----------



## viviane tarek (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

*اية دة كولو
ااااااااية دااااااااااا كولللللللللللللللو
معلومات جدية اوى
ششششككككككرررررراااااااااا""""""""
يا تونى تون
على تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

_ميرسى كتييير جيلان على مرورك ومدخلاتك الجميلة 
مشكوووووووووووووووره كتيييير​_


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

_


viviane tarek قال:



*اية دة كولو
ااااااااية دااااااااااا كولللللللللللللللو
معلومات جدية اوى
ششششككككككرررررراااااااااا""""""""
يا تونى تون
على تعب محبتك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

:11_12_13[1]:
ميرسى فيفيان على مرورك
مشكوره كتييييييير_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

معلومات رااااااااائعه ياباشا
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم؟*

_


kokoman قال:



معلومات رااااااااائعه ياباشا
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير يا مان 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*هل تعلم*​ 
*ـ أن أقصر رجل في العالم هو الهندي (جول) إذ أنه لا يتجاوز طوله أكثر من إثنين و ستين سنتيمترا*​ 
*ـ أن المنجم المسمى ( سيبرابيلاد) الذي إكتشف في البرازيل أنتج أضخم سبيكة ذهب إذ بلغ وزنها ٦٠٠ كيلو غرام دفعة واحدة*​ 
*ـ أن ضوء الشمس يصل إلى الأرض في ٨ دقائق*​ 
*ـ أن تونس هي أكبر دولة من حيث إنتاج الزيتون*​ 
*ـ أن نابليون بونابرت كان يقضي وقت فراغه في حل الألغاز*​ 

*ـ أن أول من وضع صورة على العملة هو الإسكندر المقدوني *​ 
*ـ أن المشوار الذي يقطعه الدم في مجراه كل يوم يبلغ ١٦٨ مليون ميل*​ 
*ـ أن القلب يخفق في اليوم أكثر من ١٠٣ خفقة*​ 
*ـ أن عملة ( اليورو) هي العملة الموحدة بين كل دول أروبا *​ 
*ـ أن أكبر لؤلؤة في العالم هي التي عثر عليها صيادو اللؤلؤ أمام سواحل كاليفورنيا عام ١٩٦٠ ، وتزن ٣٤٩٫٥ قيراط ، وقد عرضت للبيع ، وإشتراها ثري يوناني بمبلغ ٣ مليون دولار*​ 

*ـ أن الصينيون هم الذين إخترعوا البوصلة ، ونقلوها بعد ذلك إلى البحارة العرب ، الذين كانوا يجوبون شمال المحيط الأطلسي وقد قام أهل البندوقية بجلب البوصلة بعد أسفارهم التجارية إلى بلاد المشرق*​ 
*ـ أن نافورة الماء التي تدفع من رأس الحوت فوق جمجمته يصل إرتفاعها أحيانا إلى ٩ أمتار*​ 
*ـ أن الحوت الأزرق هو أكبر حيوان على الكرة الأرضية *​ 
*ـ أن الحيتان الزرقاء تستطيع التخاطب بواسطة غنائها على مسافة٨٥٠ كم*​ 
*ـ أن العالم الرياضي (إسحاق نيوتن) قد ابتكر المتوالتةالعددية وهو في الصف الثالث الإبتدائي*​ 

*ـ أن طول أطول ذيل فستان زفاف في العالم هو ٨٠ مترا . وقد إرتدته إحدى الممثلات في أحدالأفلام الأجنبية*​ 
*ـ أن وزن الفيل يصل إلى ٥ أطنان ومع ذلك تصل سرعته إلى ٤٠ كم / الساعة *​ 
*ـ هل تعرف أن المياه يمكن أن تستخدم كأداة قطع و تكون أفضل من أي سلاح حاد*​ 
*ـ هل تعلم أن وزن الطن من الحديد بعد أن يصدأ تماما يصبح ثلاثة أطنان *​ 
*ـ أن غصن الزيتون يرمز إلى السلام ، ويكثر شجر الزيتون في بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط ، وأن شجر الزيتون تعمر ٢٠٠ سنة*​ 



*ـ أن رمال الصحراء تخفي تحتها خزانات مياه جوفية ضخمة *​ 
*ـ وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس*​ 
*ـ العث لا ياكل الثياب . انه يضع البيض على الثياب . وهذا البيض يتحول الى يراقانات . اليراقانات هي التي تقرض نتفا من القماش ومذ يكتمل نموها تزدري هذا الطعام كليا *​ 
*ـ تمتلك الجرادة تسع مائة عضل مستقل تقريبا أي بزيادة مئتي عضل عن الانسان الذي يملك اقل من سبعمائة عضل . ولبعض الديدان اكثر من اربعة الاف عضل مستقل*​ 
*ـ ان الانسان البدائي كان يعالج الجراح بالعفن الذي ينمو على الاشجار قبل اكتشاف البنسلين بالاف السنين .؟؟*​ 




*انه يتساقط في اليوم الواحد من 25 الى 100 شعرة ولكن الانسان الموفور الصحة يستعيدها في اليوم نفسه ، ان حياة الشعرة لا تزيد على السنتين ثم تسقط .ان الشعر ينمو بمقدار 12 ميليمترا تقريبا في الشهر وتتوقف سرعة نموه على درجة حرارة الجو في الصيف اسرع نموا منه في الشتاء*

*ـ معدل الطاقة المنبعثة من الشمس هي 580000 مليون مليون مليون حصان*

*ـ الدماغ البشري يحتاج الى 1000 لتر من الدم يوميا ليستطيع القيام بعمله*

*ـ تدخين سيجارة واحدة ينثر في الهواء أربعة ملايين جزيء من الرماد*

*ـ هذه المعادلة البسيطة : ط = ك ع2 هي التي أدت لتصنيع القنبلة النوويه ومن الخطأ الشائع أن يقال ذريه والصحيح نوويه إذ لا يوجد قنبله ذرية*


*ـ الجراح الماهر يستطيع أن يكتب اسمه على خليه واحده من خلايا الجسم البشري وذلك باستخدام شعاع من الليزر*​ 
*ـ هناك ثمانية أسباب للبدانة(السمنة) هي : ـ*​ 
*أولا: بسبب الغدد الصماء مثل نقص نشاط الغدة الدرقيه و زيادة افراز الكورتيزون ....الخ ثانيا: اسباب وراثية حيث أن بعض الناس لديه استعداد لحدوث البدانة*​ 
*ثالثا: زيادة الوارد الغذائي وقلة النشاط الرياضي*​ 
*رابعا: بعض الادوية مثل المهدئات وبعض ادوية الالتهاب*​ 
*خامسا: اضطراب استقلاب المواد الغذائية في الجسم*​ 
*سادسا: عوامل نفسية مثل النهم الغذائي*​ 
*سابعا : العوامل البيئية حيث تزداد البدانة في المناطق الحارة*​ 
*ثامنا: عوامل فيروسية وجرثومية*​ 
*الحوت الازرق الذي هو اكبر الحيوانات في العالم يملك ايضا الاعضاء الاكثر ثقلا : يزن قلبه 450 كيلو غراما ، ورئتاه 1000 كيلو غراما ، ووزن فقراته سبعة اطنان أي مايساوي وزن عشر بقرات كاملة النمو . ويزن لسانه ثلاثة اطنان أي مايعادل وزن خمسين رجلا*​ 
*ـ الجزر يحميك من الكوليسترول والسرطان*​ 
*اكدت ابحاث قام بها امريكيون ان تناول جزرتين يوميا يساعد على مكافحة الكوليسترول وتخفيض كميته بنسبة 20% في جسم الانسان ..حيث ثبت انه يوجد في الجزر مادة اسمها (( بكثات الكالسيوم )) تساعد على مكافحة الكولسترول*​ 
*بذرة جوز الهند والتي يطلق على شجرتها جوز الهند المزدوج او شجرة (( الكاكاو دي مير )) تعتبر اكبر بذرة نباتية في العالم حتى الان حيث يصل وزن الواحدة منها الى 18 كيلو غراما . وتنمو هذه الاشجار في جزيرة سيشيل في المحيط الهندي*​ 
*ـ الخفاش يكتشف نوعية طعامه على مسافة تقدر بـ1600متر ويمكنه كذلك تحديد ما إذا كان الطعام ناضجا أم لا وكل ذلك بواسطة الموجات فوق الصوتيه التي يطلقها وعملية ارتدادها والتي يصل ترددها الى 100.000هيرتز*​ 

*ـ العنكبوت لا يرى فريسته وانما يستدل على وجودها ومكانه بواسطة الاهتزازات الصوتيه التي تصدرها شبكته والتي تصل الى 10.000هيرتز*​ 
*ـ النمله تستطيع أن تحمل وزنا يفوق وزنها بـ 50 ضعفا*​ 
*ـ سرعة الضوء هي 300.000 كيلو متر في الثانيه الواحده*​ 
*ـ شعاع من الليزر يستطيع أن يثقب أصلب المعادن وهو الفولاذ في ثوان معدوده*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما[/font]*​

*[font=&quot]ـ أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً[/font]*​ 



*[font=&quot]ـ أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات[/font]*​ 

*[font=&quot]ـ أن المخ البشرى يتكون من أثنى عشر مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أول بئر نفطية حُفرت في العالم كانت في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية عام 1859[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن أطول الحروب في العالم هي حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، عام 1338م، واستمرت حتى عام 1453، أي دامت 115 عاماً[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن أول حديقة حيوان انشئت في العالم . . كانت في باريس عام 1793م[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ تحتوي طبقة الأيونسفير وهي الطبقة العليا في الغلاف الجوي على جسيمات ذرية مشحونة لها أهمية بالغة في الاتصالات، وانتقال موجات الراديو[/font]*​ 


*[font=&quot]أن أكبر بيضة في العالم الآن هي بيضة النعامة، وزنها 2 كيلوجرام تقريباً، وُسمك[/font][font=&quot] قشرتها فيبلغ 5ر1 ميليمتر تقريباً، ويمكن لشخص وزنه 98 ر126 كيلوجرام أن يقف عليها دون أن تتحطم[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ البعوضة . . لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها 47 سنة وللأرنب . . 28 سناً في فمه،وللفيل 32، وللجمل 34 وللكلب42[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ ان كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة[/font]*​ 





*[font=&quot]ـ أن اكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم يبلغ طولها 5600 كيلومتر[/font]*​ 


*[font=&quot]ـ أن أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا[/font]*​ 


*[font=&quot]ـ أن أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش في البرازيل، ويصل وزنها إلى 85 جراماً[/font]*​ 


*[font=&quot]ـ أن أثقل حيوان في العالم هو الحوت الأزرق[/font]*​ 


*[font=&quot]ـ أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء[/font]*​ 






*[font=&quot]ـ الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه[/font]*​

*[font=&quot]ـ أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد[/font]*​ 
*[font=&quot]ـ أن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود[/font]*​​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*شكرا ليك على المعلوماااااااااات*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

* ـ أن مسامير الحديد لا تصلح في تثبيت خشب البلوط وذلك بسبب المادة الكيماوية الموجودة في الخشب والتي تتسبب في صدأ المسامير*​ *
 ـ أن شجرة المانغروف ، وهي شجرة استوائية ، تعد واحدة من الأنواع القليلة التي يمكن أن تنمو في المياه المالحة

 ـ أن أطول فترة قضاها شخص في حالة قبض للأمعاء " إمساك " كانت 102يوماً

 ـ أن النمر الأمريكي المرقط يصطاد فرائسه من الأسماك بكفة ذي البراثن

 ـ أن دودة الحرير ليست دودة وإنما هي يرقانة الفراشة

 ـ أن هنالك نوعا من الجليد لا ينصهر بل يتبخر ، إنه الجليد الجاف

*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*


*[font=&quot] ـ أن أكل لحاء الرمان يساعد في القضاء على الدودة الشريطية ويوقف الإسهال*

*[font=&quot] ـ أن حاسة الذوق لدى الفراش توجد في أرجلها الخلفية[/font]*

*[font=&quot] ـ أن ريشة الطائر هي أقوى تركيب حي إذا ما قورنت بوزنها وقياسها[/font]*

*[font=&quot] ـ أن وجه الدوارة ( دليل اتجاه الريح) يكون في عكس اتجاه الريح[/font]*

*[font=&quot] ـ أن الإنسان على القمر يظهر لناظره من نصف الكرة الجنوبي مقلوبا رأسا على عقب[/font]*[/font]​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*
** ـ أن الأفعى تسمع الأصوات عن طريق التقاط ذبذبات موجات الصوت بلسانها*

* ـ أن سكان العالم يزدادون بمعدل مليون ونصف المليون كل أسبوع*

* ـ أنه في العمليات الجراحية يتم تطعيم النسج الحية جراحيا من مناطق أخرى من نفس الجسم ، أو من جسم توأم ثان يشبه الإنسان الذي تجرى له العملية*

* ـ أن كلمة "لماذا" في الإنجليزية ليست فقط أداة استفهام بل هي اسم لنوع من أنواع البقر*

* ـ أن الأول من إبريل (نيسان) يدعى عندنا كذبة إبريل ، ويسمى في بريطانيا يوم الخدعة ، وفي فرنسا يوم السمك، وفي اليابان يوم الدمية أما في أسبانيا فيدعى بيوم المغفل*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*أن الحشرات تنقل للإنسان مالا يقل عن ثلاثين مرضا مختلفا*

* ـ أن اللسان يختلف مثل بصمات الأصابع من شخص لآخر*

* ـ أن هناك أنواعا من السحلبية ( نبات) لها براعم يحوي كل برعم منها بذورا صغيرة ، يبلغ عددها ما يقارب 70,000,000 بذرة*

* ـ أن ضغط الماء داخل كل خلية في البصلة كاف لتشغيل محرك بخاري*

* ـ أن الإنسان هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي ينام على ظهره*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

* ـ أن أكثر من نصف إنتاج العالم من الفضة يتم استعماله كيماويا في صنع أفلام التصوير والمرايا*

* ـ أن نبات الدبق ، هو نبات متطفل يتطفل على الأشجار ، ويتغذى عليها ، وعندما يكتمل نموه يقتل الشجرة الذي تغذى منها*

* ـ أن غراء السمك مادة تستعمل في صنع الغراء وفي صنع الجيلي ، كما تستعمل في إعطاء الكحول لونه الصافي وهي تستخرج من سمك الحفش*

* ـ أن شجر الصنوبر هو الشجر الأكثر نباتا في العالم . وتبلغ نسبتها إلى مجموع أنواع الأشجار الأخرى 19%*

* ـ أن مياه شلالات نياغارا هي أكثر دفئا من الأسفل عنها في الأعلى*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*
** ـ أننا نموت بشكل أسرع من قلة النوم عن قلة الطعام*

* ـ أن هنالك نوعا من الأسماك يدعى بالسمك الصدفي بإمكانه ابتلاع إنسان كامل*

* ـ أن أوراق شجر القبيقب كبيرة جدا بحيث أنك لو وضعت أوراق عشر شجرات منها لغطت مساحة تزيد على أربع هكتارات*

* ـ أن الشهب (النيازك) ليست بنجوم ، إنها أجسام تحترق لدى دخولها المجال الأرضي*

* ـ أن الساعة يخف وزنها عندما ينحل زنبركها (الياي)*

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*[font=&quot]
[/font]** ـ أن الطباشير التي تستخدم في الكتابة على السبورات تستخدم من الجص الفرنسي*

* ـ أن شجرة الفلين تحتاج إلى عشر سنوات من أجل تكوين طبقة فلين واحدة*

* ـ أن البعوض يفضل لدغ الناس ذوي البشرة البيضاء والشعر الأشقر*

* ـ أن نوع الغنم الذي يزود بالحليب اللازم لصنع الجبنة الفرنسية الشهيرة( روغفورت) لا يشرب الماء إلا نادرا ويقتصر في 
رواء ظمأه على الماء الموجود في الحشائش التي يأكلها*

* ـ أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصبا صغيرا يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسؤول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور*

​*[font=&quot]  [/font]*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

* ـ أن النمل العامل والنشيط هو من الإناث*

* ـ أن البومة لاترى في الظلام الدامس*

* ـ أن نمو ظفر إصبعك الوسطى هو أسرع بينما نمو ظفر إبهامك هو الأبطأ*

* ـ أن الحيوان الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يخرج معدته إلى الخارج هو نجم البحر*

* ـ أن ملكة النحل تغادر الخلية فقط من أجل قيادة جماعات النحل ومن ثم الذهاب إلى رحلة الزفاف*


​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

_شكرا كتيير لمعلوماتك فادى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*شكراً ليك كتيييير توني تون*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*[font=&quot]أن واحدا من الأقمار التي تدور حول المريخ يشرق مرتين ويغرب مرتين في اليوم**[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] ـ أن أنابيب الماء الساخن تتجمد أسرع من أنابيب المياه الباردة[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] ـ أن منقار طائر (الكيوي) حساس جدا يستطيع بواسطته اكتشاف وجود الديدان حتى تحت التربة[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] ـ أن الذباب المعروف بإسم الذباب الأزرقأو ذباب النار يسطع حتى من خلال معدة الضفدع[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] ـ أن عين الذبابة هي عين مؤلفة من 4000 سطحا صغيرا من رؤية محيطية في كل الإتجاهات ، وهي واقفة ثابتة[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*[/font]​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*
[font=&quot]ـ**[font=&quot]أن الأحصنة لاتمتلك عظاما في رقبتها[/font]

[font=&quot]ـ[/font][font=&quot]أن الأطفال البنات ينمن بعصبية بينما ينام الأطفال الذكور بهدوء[/font]

[font=&quot]ـ[/font][font=&quot]أن أرجل الجرادة يمكن أن تمشي وتتحرك حتى بعد أن تفصل الأرجل عن جسم الجرادة ورأسه[/font]

[font=&quot]ـ[/font][font=&quot]أن السرعة التي تدور بها الأرض حول الشمس تعادل ثمانية أضعاف السرعة التي تغادر بها[/font][font=&quot]الرصاصة فوهة البندقية[/font]

[font=&quot]ـ[/font][font=&quot]أن السرطان البحري يعيش فترة أطول إن وضعته في صندوق مغلق تماما أكثر من الفترة[/font][font=&quot]التي يعيشها في صندوق مغلق له ثقوب[/font]

*[/font]​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*أن الحلقات التي تدور حول زحل يبلغ طولها 80500 كم ، ولكنها ذات سماكة لا تتجاوز 30سم[font=&quot]

[/font]ـان غزال الشمواه يستطيع الوقوف على قوائمه الأربع في رقعة لا تتجاوز مساحتها مساحةسطح ليرة معدنية[font=&quot]

[/font]ـأنه في مدغشقر يستخدمون خيوط العنكبوت في حياكة الأقمشة[font=&quot]


[/font]ـأن الطائر المعروف بالطائر الطنان يستخدم رجليه في الوقوف فقط ، وهو لا يستطيعالمشي لأنه لا يستطيع وضع رجليه أمام بغضهما البعض*

​ *[font=&quot]ـ[/font][font=&quot]أن طائر البويا يحاول أن يحاصر ذباب النار في عشه بهدف الاستنارة بضوئها الذي يصدر[/font][font=&quot]عنها في ظلمة الليل[/font]*
​*[font=&quot]

 [/font]*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*ـأن سرب الجراد من الحجم المتوسط يتراوح عدد الجراد فيه حوالي مليون جرادة ،ويستهلكون حوالي 20 طن من الطعام يوميا*
*
*​ *ـأن مياه البحر هي أقرب المواد كيماويا في تركيبها إلى دم الإنسان*​ *ـأنه قد وجد مؤخرا تمساحا قد فقس عن بيضة حديثا ، وبلغ حجمه ثلاثة أضعاف البيضة التيفقس عنها*
*
*​ *ـأن الشجرة المسماة(( بشجرة الإعصار)) قادرة على الثبات في وجه الأعاصير بثبات وقوة[font=&quot] , ويعود السبب إلى الثقوب الموجودة في أوراقها الكبيرة[/font]*
*
*​ *ـأن لون دم جراد الحقل أبيض*
*
*​ *ـأن هنالك محارا يعيش على الأشجار في جامايكا*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

*أن أنثى نجم البحر تضع كل يوم مايقارب 200,000,000 بيضة*
*
*​ *ـأن جسم الإنسان يحوي على الدهون مايكفي لسبعة قطع من الصابون*
*
*​ *ـأن الشجرة المعروفة باسم (الكاجو) تنتمي إلى فصيلة اللبلاب السام*
*
*​ *ـأن قنفذ البحر يمشي على نهايات أسنانه*
*
*​ *ـأن الحرف الأول والحرف الأخير في كل أسماء القارات الخمس هي(ا) آسيا، أفريقيا،أوروبا ،أمريكا، استراليا*
*
*​ *[font=&quot]ـ[font=&quot]أنه إذا قمت برج بيضة بشكل جيد فإن باستطاعتك أن توقفها على قاعدتها . إذ أن من[/font][font=&quot]خلال الرج سوف ينثقب الغشاء الفاصل بين المح والآح ، وسوف يهبط المح إلى قاع البيضة[/font][/font]*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

راااااااااااائع جدا يا فادى 

ميرررررسى ليك على الموسوعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع جدا يا فادى
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك على الموسوعه
> 
> ...



*مرسي جدا على ردك كوكو ..*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

ـأن أنثى البعوض تقفز في العام ما يقارب 150.000.000 قفزة​ 
 ـ أن عظام ظهر الجمل مستوية ومستقيمة تماما وأن سنامه عبارة عن دهون وشحوم​ 

 أن الضفدع لا رقبة له لذلك فهو غير قادر على تدوير رأسه ولا ثنيه باتجاه الأرض

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*

 ان الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي له أربع ركب
​
 ـ أن الحشرة المسماة ( بخنفساء السجادة ) قد وضعت في زجاجة مغلقة ، وبقيت فيها حية دون طعام . إذ كانت تقتات في هذه المدة على جلدها الذي كانت تبدله من حين لآخر

​ـ أن الحشرة المعروفة باسم ( بعوضة أيار ) لا تعيش إلا عدة ساعات فقط بعد ان تفقس من بيضتها


ـ ان الطائر المعروف باسم القرطس ، وهو طائر بحري كبير ، يستطيع الطيران طوال اليوم دون ان يحتاج إلى رفرفة جناحيه ولو لمرة واحدة​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*


 ـ ان المياه الغازية لا تحتوي على الصودا

​ 
 ـ ان الزهر المعروف بزهر الربيع يدعى أيضا بعيون النهار لأنه يذكر الناس بالشمس

​ 
 ـ أن طائر الكيوي يضع بيوضه . التي تزن الواحدة منها ربع وزن الطائر نفسه

​ 
 ـ ان القوة العضلية لدى رجل في الخامسة والستين تعادل قوة إمرأه في الخامسة والعشرين من العمر

​ 
 ـ أن البومة هي الطائر الوحيد القادر على النظر إلى الأشياء بكلتي عينيها في نفس الوقت


​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*


 أن بإمكانك الرؤية من خلال جسم سمك القط لشفافيته​ 

 ـ أن بعض خلايا جسمنا بحيث أنك لو وضعت 200.000 خليه بجانب بعضها البعض لما تجاوزت في حجمها حجم رأس الدبوس

​ 
 ـ أن ما يحدثه 0.47 ليتر من البترول من انفجار يعادل ما يحدثه وزن 0.45 كغ من الديناميت

​ 
 ـ أن هنالك نوعا من الورود في جزر الهاواي يتفتح مصدرا دويا قويا . وقد أطلق على هذه الوردة باسم ( الشجرة المفرقعة النارية

​ ـ أن كثافة كوكب زحل قليلة جدا . بحيث انك لو جعلت هذا الكوكب يسقط في بحر وسيع لطفا على سطحه

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*



 ـ أن ضوء الشمس لا يتخلل مياه البحر أكثر من 400 م

​ ـ أن عدد البلاد في شمال خط الاستواء ثلاثة أضعاف ونصف عدد البلاد جنوب خط الاستواء

​ 
 ـ ان الحشرة المعروفة باسم اليعسوب تستطيع التقاط فريستها بتشكيل أرجلها ، وضمهم على شكل سله

​ 
 ـ انه كان يسمح للرجال الانكليز في القرن السادس عشر بضرب زوجاتهم ، ولكن فقط قبل بلوغ الساعة العاشرة مساء

​ ـ أن الحيوان المسمى بالكسلان وهو حيوان يقيم في أشجار الغابات . يختبئ في غطاء ثخين من النباتات حتى لا يظهر منه سوى رأسه

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: موسوعة: هل تعلم ((متجددة كل يوم))*


 ان سور الصين العظيم هو واحد من الأشياء القليلة التي صنعها الإنسان والتي يمكن رؤيتها من على سطح القمر

​ 
 ـ أن كل الطاقة الموجودة في صاعقة كبيره قادرة إذا سخرت لرفع مياه المحيط 2 متر في الهواء

​ 
 ـ أن ما يدعى باسم ( العظم الضاحك ) هو ليس بعظم بل عصب

​ 
 ـ أنه إذا ما قورن دماغ الإنسان بدماغ طائر السنونو فإن وزن دماغ الإنسان يشكل نسبة 2.5 % من وزن الجسم كله . أما وزن دماغ طائر السنونو فيشكل نسبة 4.2 % من وزن الجسم كله

​ ـ أنه بإمكانك رؤية النجوم وأنت في النهار‍‍، انظر إلى قاع بئر في وضح النهار وسوف ترى النجوم المتلألئة

​


----------



## نجدى فرج (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

اشكرك على تعب محبتك فى تجميع كل تلك المعلومات ونشكر كل من ساهم فى وضع معلومة ايضا وشكرا للمنتدى الذى ساهم فى النشر


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*شكراااااااااااا جدا *
*لكل ها الكم الهائل من ها المعلومات *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

واااااااااااااااااااااو 

معلومات كتيييييييييييييره  جدا ورااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

شكرا thelife.pro
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## maramero (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*

*موسوعة روعة
معلومات كتير جديدة
مرسي كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



قلم حر قال:


> يعطيك العافيه يا ( كرماوي ) .
> 
> يفك من التثبيت .
> 
> اٍشتقنالك .​


 


نورت الموضوع 

انا اشتقتلك بالاكتر 

عكل حال هلق رجعت علآخر 

تسرحت اخوي تسرحت 

خلصت جيش وخلصت كلشي 

رجعت لخدمة بيت الرب 
استنى احلا المواضيع


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



waleed200530 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا *
> *thelife.pro*
> 
> *على مجهودك الطيب*


 

شكرا ليك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

لا تنسوني بصلواتكن


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



نجدى فرج قال:


> اشكرك على تعب محبتك فى تجميع كل تلك المعلومات ونشكر كل من ساهم فى وضع معلومة ايضا وشكرا للمنتدى الذى ساهم فى النشر


 

نورت الموضوع 

شكرا لمشاركتك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



just member قال:


> *شكراااااااااااا جدا *
> 
> *لكل ها الكم الهائل من ها المعلومات *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> ...


 

شكرا لمشاركتك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



kokoman قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااو ​
> 
> معلومات كتيييييييييييييره جدا ورااااااااائعه ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمشاركتك 

نورت الموضوع 


الرب يبارك حياتك 


صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا thelife.pro
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمت بود​


 

شكرا لمشاركتك 

الرب يباركك 

 صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 

شكرا للمرور 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان*



maramero قال:


> *موسوعة روعة​*
> *معلومات كتير جديدة*
> *مرسي كتير *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعبك*​


 

شكرا لمرورك 

والرب يبارك حياتك 

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

*معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

​*[font=&quot] * هل تعلم أن وزن الطن من الحديد بعد أن يصدأ تماما يصبح ثلاثة أطنان .

* أن رمال الصحراء تخفي تحتها خزانات مياه جوفية ضخمة .

*وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس

· عندما تشرق الشمس فوق القطب الشمالي لكوكب اورانوس، يستمر ضوء النهار طيلة 42 عاماً.. وعندما تغيب، يحل الظلام طوال 42 عاماً أخرى.
[/font]**[font=&quot]
· يروى أن ديكاً باض بيضة سنة 1474م في مدينة بال السويسرية،وصارت البيضة حديث الناس، وُنظرت مسألة الديك وبيضته أمام المحكمة..التي أصدرت حكمها بإعدام الديك حرقاً,لأنه جاء بعمل مناف للطبيعة،ومضاد لها..وطبعاً أُحرقت البيضة كذلك.

· في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بإنجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا.

· تستهلك البقره75 كيلوجراماً من العلف والماء كي تنتج ما يوازي 454 جراماً من الزبد.

· لو أحصينا عدد الدجاج على الأرض، لتبين أن هناك دجاجتين لكل فرد من سكان الأرض.

· السم المميت الذي يفرزه أخطر أنواع قنديل البحر، الذي يعيش قرب سواحل استراليا، يقتل رجلا خلال مدة لا تتجاوز أربع دقائق.. ومع ذلك فهذا الحيوان الرخوي البحري تلتهمه السلاحف البحرية التي يشبه فمها المنقار، دون أن يلحق بها أي أذى.

· تستطيع البومة أن تدير رأسها في الاتجاهين بزاوية 270 درجة.
 
 [/font]*


----------



## JOJE (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

*وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس
· تستطيع البومة أن تدير رأسها في الاتجاهين بزاوية 270 درجة.
دي معلومات غيبه جدا
 شكرا ليكي
 ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*



joje قال:


> *وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس
> · تستطيع البومة أن تدير رأسها في الاتجاهين بزاوية 270 درجة.
> دي معلومات غيبه جدا
> شكرا ليكي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


سلام ونعمة اختى العزيزة شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك واتمنى ايضاح كلمة غبية او غنية لانها تفرق وشكرا ليكى ولتعب محبتك *[font=&quot]


 [/font]* *[font=&quot]







الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات .




=عند ارتطام قطعة زجاج بالأرض وتهشمها فإن شظاياها تنطلق في جميع الاتجاهات بسرعات هائلة تتراوح بين 2000 و3 آلاف كيلومتر في الساعة.

=المطاط يدخل في تركيبة العلك، وبفضل ذلك المطاط يستطيع ماضغ العلكة ان ينفخ منها فقاعة.

=التفاحة الطازجة تطفو على سطح الماء لأن الهواء بشكل نحو 25 في المئة من اجمالي حجمها.

=هناك أكثر من 500 نوع من الأسماك التي لديها القدرة على توليد شحنات كهربائية ذاتية.

=في العام 1982، اختارت مجلة «تايم» الكمبيوتر ليكون رجل العام.

=تحتاج المحارة الى نحو 5 سنوات كي تضع لؤلؤة (دانة) متوسطة الحجم.

2- أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان . 3- أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال . 4-  6- الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها . 1- الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما  5- العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت .         [/font]**[font=&quot]
=عند ارتطام قطعة زجاج بالأرض وتهشمها فإن شظاياها تنطلق في جميع الاتجاهات بسرعات هائلة تتراوح بين 2000 و3 آلاف كيلومتر في الساعة.

=المطاط يدخل في تركيبة العلك، وبفضل ذلك المطاط يستطيع ماضغ العلكة ان ينفخ منها فقاعة.

=التفاحة الطازجة تطفو على سطح الماء لأن الهواء بشكل نحو 25 في المئة من اجمالي حجمها.

=هناك أكثر من 500 نوع من الأسماك التي لديها القدرة على توليد شحنات كهربائية ذاتية.

=في العام 1982، اختارت مجلة «تايم» الكمبيوتر ليكون رجل العام.

=تحتاج المحارة الى نحو 5 سنوات كي تضع لؤلؤة (دانة) متوسطة الحجم. 1- الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما
  2- أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان . 3- أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال . 4- الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات . 5- العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت . 6- الطفل لا يمكنه البكاء حقيقة قبل مرور خمسة أسابيع على الأقل بعد الولادة . . إذ تبدأ حينئذٍ فقط القنوات الدمعية في عملها .
 
 [/font]*


شبيك لبيك


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

*المعلومات دقيقة وجميلة وكثيرة جدا" يا salib الرب يباركك*


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*



عادل نسيم قال:


> *المعلومات دقيقة وجميلة وكثيرة جدا" يا salib الرب يباركك*


اشكرك لمرورك الغالى وتعليقك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

*الشكر لمجهودك 

عالى المعلومات الغريبة

الري يباركك*


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*



كليمو قال:


> *الشكر لمجهودك
> 
> عالى المعلومات الغريبة
> 
> الري يباركك*


اخى وصديقى الحبيب كليمو شكرا لتشجيغكم ومرورك الغالى الرب يبارك حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية امين



​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

موضوع رائع جدا
ومعلومات مفيدة
شكرا لمجهودك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*



Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> ومعلومات مفيدة
> شكرا لمجهودك
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكرا لمروركم الغالى وتعليقكم الجميل الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*


فعلا معلومات راائعه جدا
شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يسوع يبارك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*

معلومات غريبة اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير صليب 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: معلومات عامة يارب تنول اعجابكم*



didi adly قال:


> معلومات غريبة اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير صليب
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*شكرا لمروركم الغالى وتعليقكم الجميل الرب يبارك حياتكم*



​


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2010)

*موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*هل تعلم أن عدد النحل في الخلية الواحدة تكون مؤلفة من: 
ملكة واحدة، وآلاف النحلات الأخريات العاملات، فالملكة تضع كل البيوض، فهي قد تضع 1500 بيضة كل يوم وحوالي 250,000 بيضة كل فصل. والبيوض المخصبة تنمو لتصبح نحلات عاملات، أما البيوض غير المخصبة فتتطور إلى ذكور (زنابير).




هل تعلم أن الفضة معدن ثمين أبيض لماع يتميز بمطيلية كبيرة وقابلية للسحب والطرق، إضافة إلى مقاومته للتأكسد والصدأ وشدة قابليته للتوصيل وخصائصه المقاومة للاحتكاك. يستخدم مزيج الفضة والنحاس في صناعة القطع النقدية المعدنية والميداليات والحلي والمصوغات. وتستعمل مركبات الفضة في صنع المرايا البصرية وفي التصوير الفوتوجرافي. 




هل تعلم أن الألماس هو كربون شبه نقي متبلر (متبلور) متجرد عموماً من اللون. وهو أصلب المعادن الطبيعية، ويستعمل في الصياغة والصناعة. 
والماس الرديء أو ماسة القطع هو ماس مقوس الجوانب يستخدم في قطع الماس الثمين وصقله. أما الماس الأسود أو الفحماس فيستعمل في حفر الصخور الصلبة. 






هل تعلم أنه في ارتقائنا جبلاً ما يقع في المنطقة المعتدلة، نصل أولاً إلى قطاع تغطية الغابات النفضية، يليه حزام تغطيه غابة مختلطة من الأشجار العريضة الأوراق والأشجار الصنوبرية. بعد ذلك نجد غابة صنوبرية حقيقية تمتد حتى النطاق الشجري قبل الوصول إلى منطقة الجليد الدائم. حيث تمتد منطقة من الجنبات ثم المروج وأخيراً حزام من الأشنة والخلنج يدعى التندرة الألبية. 


هل تعلم أن سمك التونة الذي يسعى وراءه الصيادون لطراوة لحمه ولذة طعمه يعيش على عمقٍ كبير جداً. في فصل الربيع تتجمع أسماك التونة في قطعان للتوالد وتصعد إلى السطح حيث يقع الكثير منها في شباك الصيادين. يستعمل الصيادون مجموعة من الشباك تمر عبرها الأسماك حتى تصل إلى آخر شبكة، وهي معروفة باسم غرفة المدن حيث يتم أخيراً رفعها. 





هل تعلم أن الكريستال أو البلور هو جسم صلب يتميز بشكل هندسي تحده المسطحات، وهو يتألف من جسيمات تتجمع على نحو منتظم وفقاً لشكل معين يتكرر هو عينه وفي الاتجاه نفسه في كل أجزاء البلور. استعمالاته تتراوح بين ملح الطعام أو اليودا والكبريت وأثمن الأحجار الكريمة مثل الماس والزمرد والزبرجد والياقوت والبلور الجندلي وغيرها. 





هل تعلم أن الرصاص هو معدن ثقيل جداً ذو لون رمادي ضارب إلى الزرقة. وهو معدن طري جداً لدرجة يمكنك جرحه بالظفر. ونظراً إلى مقاومة الرصاص للتآكل يستعمل هذا المعدن في شكل صفائح للتكسية وفي صنع الأنابيب، كما يستخدم في الوقاية من الأشعة السينية وأشعة جاما. 





هل تعلم أن البلاتين هو معدن ثمين ذو لون أبيض رمادي يتميز بطروقيته وتماسكه. يستعمل البلاتين النقي في صناعة لوازم ومعدات تستخدم في المختبر وفي الصناعة الكيميائية.
هل تعلم أن الزرافة هي أطول حيوان في العالم. فقد يصل ارتفاع الذكر الكبير إلى حوالي خمسة أمتار ونصف، وكونها قادرة على أن ترعى عالياً من رؤوس الأشجار فهذه فائدة عظيمة لها، فلن تكون هناك أي منافسة لها. إلا أن هناك سلبية واحدة لطول الزرافة الزائد، ذلك أنها عندما تريد أن تشرب عليها أن تتمدد، وهي تستطيع ذلك جيداً عن طريق فرشخة ساقيها الأماميتين والجلوس على بطنها حتى ترتوي جيداً من الماء. 





هل تعلم أن خرطوم الفيل هو اتحاد لأنفه وشفته العليا. وهو بالتالي يستعمل لأغراض عدة. فهو يستعمله لنقل الغذاء والماء إلى فمه وكذلك لرش جسمه بالمياه. ويمكن أن يستعمل الخرطوم بلطف شديد فيستطيع أن يلتقط جسماً صغيراً كحبة البازيلاء. وهو أيضاً مستكشف قوي للرائحة. 





هل تعلم أن الموطن الأصلي لطير الكيوي في نيوزيلاندا، وأن عطر العنبر موجود في كبد الحوت، وأن موطن الضب أساساً في الصحارى وأن موطن سمك الحفش الغني بالكافيار في بحر قزوين والبحر الأسود. 







هل تعلم أن السمك الكهربائي الأقوى هو الأنقليس، والذي يتواجد على سواحل أميركا الجنوبية. عضوه الكهربائي موجود في ذيله. وهو يستطيع أن ينتج صدمة كهربائية بقوة 550 فولتاً. وهذا ما يؤدي إلى صعق وقتل الأسماك القريبة المجاورة. 





هل تعلم أن المرجان (واليس) هو جنس حيوانات بحرية ثوابت من طائفة المرجانيات يفرز هيكلاً كلسياً متشعباً أحمر، وقليلاً ما يكون وردياً أو أبيض. والهيكل الكلسي داخلي لكنه ذو فجوات تسمح للأجزاء الحية بالاختباء فيه في حالة الخطر. ويشبه هذا المرجان النباتات في نشوئه ونموه، فبيضة واحدة تعطي عدة بوالب مرتبة على أغصان كأزهار على شجيرة. ويشكل الهيكل المرجاني مادة أولية لصناعة الحلي. 





هل تعلم أن الأحجار الكريمة هي أحجار صلبة شفافة نادرة الوجود، تستعمل بعد قطعها وصقلها في صناعة المجوهرات. تنتمي الأحجار الكريمة الشفافة والأحجار نصف الكريمة الشفافة ونصف الشفافة وغير المنفذة إلى عدد من الأنواع: مجموعة الماس، مجموعة الكورندن أو الياقوت، مجموعة الاسبينل مجموعة الزبرجد، التوباز، التورمالين، البجادي أو العقيق، مجموعة الكوارتس








هل تعلم أن الاسفلت الطبيعي خليط مؤلف من مواد كلسية أو سلسية مشبعة بالقار. وهو مادة صلبة ذات لون بني ضارب إلى السواد تلين بين 50° مئوية و100° مئوية. ويستخدم الاسفلت في مختلف أنحاء العالم لتعبيد الشوارع والطرقات. 







هل تعلم أن التيتان هو معدن أبيض صلب جداً. نظراً إلى كثافته المنخفضة ومقاومته لعوامل التآكل يستعمل التيتان في مجالات صناعية مختلفة: قطع للمحركات التوربينية النفاثة، قطع للطائرات والصواريخ وغيرها، صفائح وأسلاك وقضبان معدنية. 




هل تعلم أن الزئبق هو معدن أبيض لماع سائل عند درجة الحرارة الطبيعية. يستعمل الزئبق النقي في الأجهزة الكهربائية أو أجهزة القياس (ميزان الحرارة، البارومتر...) أو كبديل للشمع في السباكة. يحل الزئبق عدداً من المعادن، وخصوصاً الذهب والفضة فيعطي مُلجمات تستعمل في مجالات عدة.

هل تعلم أن الصمغ هو مادة لزجة متعادلة تفرزها بعض النباتات (وخصوصاً الأشجار) إما طبيعياً، وإما بتأثير حالة مرضية أو عامل خارجي (شق في الجذع، وجود طفيليات، جفاف الجو). يستعمل الصمغ في المستحضرات الصيدلية، وفي صناعة مواد التجهيز والغراء والبرنيق. ويستخدم الصمغ أيضاً في التصوير الفوتوجرافي، وفي صناعة الورق وتثبيت الألوان. 





هل تعلم أن المطاط الكاوتشوك هو مادة طبيعية تستخرج من ضروب مختلفة من الأشجار، وتتألف بشكل رئيسي من هيدروكربون غير مشبع. كما ينتج المطاط أيضاً بالطرق الصناعية. للمطاط استعمالات متنوعة نذكر أهمها: إطارات السيارات (75% من المطاط المستهلك)، الأحذية، النعال، المواد العازلة للكابلات وغير ذلك. 






هل تعلم أن اليود هو عنصر كيميائي شبه معدني من مجموعة مولدات الملح. وهو جسم صلب ذو لون رمادي ضارب إلى السواد، يتميز ببريق معدني ورائحة مزعجة. وهو يتخذ شكل قشيرات متبلرة. وهو يتواجد بشكل ايودورات في مياه البحر والنباتات البحرية، وهو يستخرج عادة من رماد أشنة اللامينارية. ولليود استعمالات عدة في المجال الطبي، فهو يستعمل خارجياً كمطهر وداخلياً في معالجة الغدة الدرقية والأمراض الغددية وتصلب الشرايين والروماتيزم. 






هل تعلم أن الحيوان الذي ينام ستة أشهر ويستيقظ ستة أشهر هو الفأر، فمعلوم أنه ينشط خلال فصل الصيف ليلاً نهاراً. وعند مجيء فصل الشتاء فإنه يأوي إلى مخبئه تحت الأرض حيث يرقد فيه حتى انقضاء فصل الشتاء. 







هل تعلم أن أسرع الحيوانات على الأرض هو الفهد وأسرع المخلوقات هو الصقر حيث تبلغ سرعته أثناء انقضاضه على فريسته من الجو حوالي 360 كلم في الساعة. 





هل تعلم أن في العالم أكثر من 2000 نوع مختلف من الأفاعي، وأن منها من يصل طولها إلى 21 متراً وتسمى هذه الأفعى «الأناكندة» وهي تعيش في أميركا الجنوبية، وهناك حية هي الأقوى في العالم وهي أفعى «البوا المفترسة» مع أن طولها لا يتجاوز 5 أمتار، وهي تعيش في أميركا الوسطى والجنوبية، وكذلك هناك أفعى الكوبرا الخطيرة والحية ذات الأجراس الماسية الظهر التي تعتبر أثقل الأفاعي السامة. 





هل تعلم أن هناك أكثر من 40 ألف جنس من الذباب منتشرة في جميع أنحاء العالم. منها الذباب المنزلي العادي المألوف، ومنها أيضاً الذباب الأسود المنتشر في الغابات الشمالية الذي يحتشد في الربيع بأعداد لا حصر لها، وتصل درجة عضته إلى أن تؤدي إلى قتل الإنسان. وللعلم فقط، فإن جناح الذبابة يتحرك في الثانية الواحدة أكثر من 330 مرة. 





هل تعلم أن من بين الحيوانات الثدية يعتقد أن الفيل يعيش أطول حياة قد تصل إلى 150 أو 200 سنة، والحصان يعيش أحياناً فوق الـ50 عاماً. ومن بين الطيور فإن النسور تعيش أيضاً أكثر من 100 سنة. أما بطل الحياة الطويلة فهي السلحفاة، فهناك سلحفاة مشهورة جداً تدعى سلحفاة مويشيوس عاشت بكل تأكيد 152 سنة ومنهم من يعيش أكثر من 200 سنة. 






هل تعلم أن الكنغر يعتبر أحد أغرب وأقدم أجناس الحيوانات الموجودة على الأرض اليوم. وهو يتواجد بكثرة في استراليا، ويشتهر بجرابه الموجود على بطنه الذي يحمل فيه صغيره بعد الولادة. يقف الكنغر المكتمل النمو بطول حوالي مترين. ولديه أرجل أمامية قصيرة ذات مخالب صغيرة، ورجلان خلفيتان طويلتان جداً وهما اللتان تمكنان الكنغر من القفز لمسافات طويلة تصل أحياناً إلى 6 أمتار. 





هل تعلم أن الكلب يهز ذنبه عندما يكون سعيداً. وأن التمساح تنزل له دموع ولكن ليس عند الخوف أو الألم، إنما عندما يكون يأكل شيئاً أكبر من اتساع فتحة فمه، وأن القط يقوس ظهره عند الخوف. 





هل تعلم أن هناك ثلاث مجموعات من الحيوانات البرمائية هي الضفادع البحرية والضفادع التي تعيش غالباً على اليابسة ولا ذيل لها. والسمندرية، والحيوانات الحجرية. 
هناك أكثر من 1040 جنساً من الحيوانات البرمائية، ورغم أنها تعيش على اليابسة فهي تعود إلى الماء لموسم المعاشرة، حيث تضع البيوض هناك. 






هل تعلم أن الحلزون يستطيع أن يزحف على طول حافة سكين حاد بدون أن يؤذي نفسه في أقل شيء. في الحقيقة الحلزون هو مخلوق عجيب بطرق عدة. فهو لا يضيع، فلديه فطرة ترشده بالعودة إلى مخبئه مهما تجول بعيداً، ومع أن الحلزون قد يزن أقل من 15 غ، فهو يستطيع أن يجر خلفه وزناً قد يصل إلى أكثر من 450 غ. والحلزون الذي يعيش في الصدفة له جسم يتلاءم مع لفة الصدفة، وله عضلات قوية تمكنه من جر جسمه بكامله داخل الصدفة عندما يحيق به الخطر. وكوقاية إضافية عندما يكون الجسم في الصدفة، هناك قرص قرني عند الطرف يغلق الفتحة بإحكام. 





هل تعلم أن الحوت الأزرق هو الحيوان الأضخم في العالم، الذي يصل طوله إلى أكثر من 30 متراً ويزن حوالي 125 طناً. وهو أكثر ما يتواجد في المحيط الباسيفيكي. وما يثير الغرابة أن هذا النوع من الحيتان يصنف في مجموعة الحيتان التي لا أسنان لها، فأفواهها مصنوعة من مئات الصفائح العظمية وهي تنمو إلى أسفل من سقف الفم وتشكل نوعاً من المنخل. 





هل تعلم أن أكبر الحيوانات اللاحمة في المنطقة القطبية الشمالية هو الدب القطبي الذي ينتقل دون كلل يفتش عن فريسة. الذئب القطبي أيضاً صياد لا يعرف التعب تجعله شهيته النهمة جريئاً وجسوراً إلى أبعد حد

هل تعلم أن الفقمة وأسد البحر لا تزور الشاطىء إلا في موسم التزاوج، بفضل طبقة الدهن السميكة التي تتراكم تحت جلودها، تستطيع هذه الحيوانات تحمل درجات الحرارة المنخفضة في المناطق القطبية. 







هل تعلم أن البطاريق (جمع بطريق) في موسم التوالد تتجمع في مستعمرات كثيفة في القارة القطبية الجنوبية، والأصقاع القريبة منها. وتتكيف هذه الطيور بشكل جيد مع الحياة البحرية في المناطق القطبية الباردة. وهناك نوع من البطاريق تسمى «اديلي» تدخل إلى داخل البر لتبني أعشاشها هناك. 





هل تعلم أن بعض الثديات تصبح نوّامة لا أكثر في فصل الشتاء. وحيث أن عدد كبيراً من الحيوانات تصرف الشتاء في السبات. بعض الحيوانات الأخرى تهاجر في الشتاء ومنها الرنة وعدد كبير من الطيور وكل الحيوانات التي تجد غذاءها في الأنهار والبحيرات، التي تتجمد طوال أشهر كثيرة في السنة.




shame.ektob​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه والمجهود الرب يباركك*


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل النهيسى


نورت الموضوع*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

ثاااااااااانكس ميكي تسلم ايدك يا باشا
​


----------



## max mike (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*شكرا مارسو على مرورك

نورت الموضوع يا جميل​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

مجهود مبارك
سلام المسيح لك
​


----------



## max mike (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*شكرا للمرور الجميل ربنا موجود



نورت الموضوع*


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*مشكور للمعلومات القيمة

الرب  يبارك جهودك*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

*شكرا مايكل

لكيد طبعا معظم الحاجات دى منعرفهاش 

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*

واع معلومات مع انها حقيقية بس غريبة جداااااااااااااااا

شكرا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات نادرة أنت تجهلها............*



كليمو قال:


> *مشكور للمعلومات القيمة
> 
> الرب  يبارك جهودك*





tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا مايكل
> 
> لكيد طبعا معظم الحاجات دى منعرفهاش
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك*​





طحبوش قال:


> واع معلومات مع انها حقيقية بس غريبة جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك




*مروروكم هو الاجمل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## e-Sword (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------

